# Moi je dis stop



## bertrand b. (13 Octobre 2015)

Bien.
Au vu de l'énorme foutage de gueule tarifaire et de la radinerie auquel Apple se livre depuis quelques mois / années et encore ce jour (cf article du jour sur fusion drive, prix des nouveautés clavier & souris ...), vu l'excellence des dernières annonces et réalisations de la concurrence, Apple se gardera désormais son matériel.
Je ne râle pas dans le commentaire de mac gé, j'agis.
Je ne suis plus le pigeon d'Apple à compter de ce jour, je ne recommande plus la matériel Apple à mes proches et encore moins à "mes" 250 000 internautes mensuels. Ce cabinet médical que je dois équiper dans les semaines à venir ne sera donc pas pommé.

J'ai eu 39 ans ces jours derniers, je suis médecin de formation, j'ai un niveau de vie plutôt aisé, mais il y a un moment il faut dire stop.
Je ne pouvais pas envisager à mon dernier renouvellement de mettre 900€ dans un téléphone. C'est indécent. Je pense qu'à un moment tout bon geek un peu aisé devrait se demander quand même si l'argent qu'il claque, tout aspiré dans une spirale technophile cool, a un sens. Ces prix n'ont plus de sens. Les sauts technologiques n'existent plus, les produits ne sont pas plus solides, pas plus durables, au contraire même les rares possibilités d'évolutivité disparaissent. À quoi ça rime ? Beaucoup le savent, beaucoup le sentent, mais ne veulent pas forcément l'entendre. Et pourtant, si on retirait le logo de l'Apple watch, tout le monde sait ce qu'on en aurait dit ... Apple nous a rendus cérébralement captifs, envoutés par un OS qui on doit le dire est un must et a été très largement au-dessus de tout.
Je viens de casser définitivement 10 ans d'envoutement personnel. La crise de la quarantaine diront ceux qui sont toujours aveuglés et qui voudront se payer mon post pour pas cher.
Franchement, réfléchissez bien, ça devient vraiment indécent de cautionner tout ça. On sent même chez mac gé que scier la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis les titille parfois. Tu parles, à ce niveau-là cautionner pour cautionner, il faut vraiment avoir envie de manger ...

Bref, moi je dis stop. Je vais continuer à vivre sur mon matériel accumulé jusqu'au moment où il faudra vraiment en changer. À ce moment-là, ça sera comme pour mon téléphone : si l'indécence est toujours de mise chez Apple, si on plume du client à chaque Go de mémoire, j'irais voir ailleurs ...

B.

Ps : et qu'on ne me sorte pas l'excuse des frais de R&D sur des innovations technologiques. Quand on est assis sur 150MM$ en cash, c'est qu'ils ne passent pas en R&D. (C'est aussi l'excuse de l'industrie pharmaceutique figurez vous ... un domaine qui se porte aussi très mal comme vous le savez ...)


----------



## dante83200 (13 Octobre 2015)

Je suis assé Ok sur certains points je l'avoue, même si malgré moi je vais quand même céder a l'achat du dernier imac qui vient de sortir...


----------



## woulf (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est clair qu'ils commencent à abuser et pas qu'un peu... On les a connu très chers les mac (vous vous souvenez du prix d'un Mac IIfx ou d'un SE/30 ?) sauf qu'à l'époque, ils étaient tellement hors de ma portée que bon...
N'empêche, le magic trackpad 2 à combien déjà ? 149 euros ? Je vis au Québec et c'est 169$ avant taxes (ajoutez un petit 13%), c'est hallucinant.
Une Surface pro 3, maintenant une 4, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais ça commence à faire de l'oeil...
Sauf que, encore une fois, effectivement, c'est l'OS qui fait la différence, qui fait qu'on s'accommode, tant bien que mal, des prix.
Windows 10, je l'ai installé sur un netbook Asus de ma fille, ma foi, c'est quand même bien mieux que ce que ce fut, mais il n'empêche que j'ai mes habitudes sur Mac OS.
Quant aux téléphones, les prix sont tout aussi indécents, même si masqués par les "financements" des opérateurs. Reste que de l'expérience que j'ai eue avec un nexus (2 ou 4, je ne me souviens plus exactement), qui me fut fourni dans le cadre d'un boulot, c'était un régal de retourner sur mon iPhone 4 perso, sans parler de l'autonomie.
Certes, l'OS a évolué, mais les prix des derniers Nexus ont également fait bondir...

En résumé, je comprends parfaitement ce que tu ressens et le partage, mais la tendance aux prix qui grimpent est malheureusement générale (les prix du surface book vont faire mal aussi), même si les concurrents restent (temporairement ?) plus contenus. Les proportions se conservent.

Mais qu'est-ce que je regrette le temps où l'on pouvait changer facilement sa carte graphique ou son DD... 

Quant au hackintosh, une surface 4 sous mac os: mon rêve ! Malheureusement, de ce que j'ai pu voir, je pense que le wifi et/ou le bluetooth ne fonctionnent pas et que la bidouille est quand même complexe. Dans un cadre purement perso, je dis pas, pour un environnement professionnel avec ses exigences de stabilité (qui rendent mac OS si agréable) je suis plus dubitatif.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bon ! un grand coup de gueule libérateur ! Et ensuite !

À propos, Docteur, que pensez-vous du tiers payant généralisé ?


----------



## oeufmollet (14 Octobre 2015)

Assez d'accord avec toi, ça fait aussi une dizaine d'années que je suis passé chez Mac, que je faisais de la pub pour eux, mon père en a acheté un aussi.
Mais aujourd'hui, de plus en plus de mal. Pas forcément à cause des prix, ça me dérangerait pas de payer cher un mac s'il le méritait. Mais là clairement, c'est pas le cas. Oser mettre un disque dur 5400tr dans un haut de gamme, sérieux ... on est au 21è siècle non ? ne pas mettre de carte graphique dédiée pour un retina. Faire payer des options qui ne sont ps vraiment optionnelles à un prix de fou. Tout souder pour que l'acheteur ne change rien après l'achat, la seule solution possible étant la benne. Et là je ne parle que de l'iMac.
Quand Apple changera de philosophie, peut-être que je leur redonnerai de l'argent. Mais pour l'instant, je vais faire tenir mes vieilles machines pour encore profiter un peu d'osx/ios. Quand elles se mettront en grève, on verra. Celui qui m'embete le plus, c'est mon MacBook coincé en 10.7 qui commence à fatiguer sérieusement, mais je vois pas par quoi le remplacer chez les concurrents, donc ptet plutôt un MacBook air refurbé ou venteflashé ?


----------



## luc1en (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

SE30 (d'occasion à l'époque où son prix avait baissé à ≈32 000 FF), PowerMac 6500, Powerbook 160, G4 MDD, MacMini, Macbook Pro mid 2010, stop !
Probablement la fin d'une histoire aussi… du jetable à ce prix, leur _business model_ est absurde.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

Toutes ces histoires de prix me font bien rigoler. Comparons donc le prix des différentes machines que j'ai achetées. Et encore, je ne mets pas dans la liste l'Apple IIC, qui n'est pas un Macintosh.

26/09/1988 : Mac Plus  : prix après réduction de 25% et TVA de 18,5% : 13 243 Francs = *2018,88 euros*
02/11/1990 : Mac SE 30 RAM 4Mo DDI 40 Mo : prix après réduction de 27% et TVA de 18,5% : 30 243 Francs = *4610,52 euros*
18/11/1992 : Mac II/CI : prix sans réduction et TVA de 18,5% : 16 366,80 Francs *=  2 495,10 euros*
06/12/1995 : Power Mac 7500-100/RAM 16 Mo/DDI 100Mo/CD + options : prix sans réduction et TVA de 18,5% : 35 164,55 Francs = *5 360,80 euros*
02/07/2007 : iMac 17" 2 GHz, "blanc" entrée de gamme : prix sans réduction et TVA de 19,6% : 1 314,01 €
10/10/2008 : iMac 20" 2,66 GHz, "alu" + options : prix avec réduction de 35,01 € et TVA de 19,6% : 1347,14 €
21/06/2014 : iMac 27" 2013/Core i7-3,5 GHz/RAM 8 Go/SSD 512 Go : prix avec réduction de 136,40 €,et TVA de 20° : 2591,60 €

De plus, je n'ai pas fait intervenir l'intervention masquée de l'inflation.
Ni l'évolution de la puissance relative des machines.

Donc, laissons aux prix leurs valeurs, et n'en faisons pas d'interprétation oiseuse …


----------



## Ukualai (14 Octobre 2015)

Sauf que c'est difficile de comparer... l'informatique coutait beaucoup plus chère dans les années 90.

Ce qu'il faut prendre en compte, ce sont les caractéristique des machines et leurs prix dans le marché actuelle pour dire si oui c'est trop chère ou non.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2015)

Je suis assez d'accord avec ce sujet, d'autant que perso, ça fait 33 ans que je suis Apple (Apple IIe), et jamais, mais jamais, Apple ne nous a autant pris pour des pigeons qu'aujourd'hui. Je suis tout à fait d'accord que sur la partie matos, on nous prend vraiment pour des c... Malheureusement il y a l'OS, et c'est pour ça qu'on est sur Mac. Mais si on pouvait se libérer du matos de la pomme, avec des licences officielles ailleurs, je serais déjà parti. Tant que mes machines actuelles, qui sont encore de gammes upgradables (MBP 2012, iMac 2011, Mac Mini 2012, ...) tiennent, ça va. Quand j'ai vu comment ça tournait, je me suis rué sur tout ces modèles. Ensuite je ne sais pas comment je ferais ...

Illuro, en France à leur sortie *le Mac Plus coutait 30 000 francs, les séries de Mac II (du premier au IIfx) entre 30 000 et 60 000 francs*, tes achats en occasion/destockage ne sont pas représentatifs.

Et quand je repense à l'époque 68k/PPC où on upgradait pas mal nos machines (CPU,GPU, etc ...). On avait bien plus de liberté ...

Et on est bien d'accord, le problème n'est pas vraiment le prix, mais ce qu'on a pour notre argent ... et cette infâme course au bridage dans tous les sens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Vous en voulez aux prix, il fut un temps ou j'ai payé très cher pour m'équiper

- un PC IBM compatible, avec un écran de 14 monochrome sous DOS - 8600 CHF (balles)
- une imprimante à 9 aiguilles - 2100 balles
- un scanner plat - 2300 balles
- un logiciel intégré - Rapid File - 800 balles

Tout ça en 1988, à cette époque le CHR valait 4 fois le FF, le matériel livré n'était pas toujours de première qualité. En 1992 j'ai pu travailler avec un Macintosh 128 k un tout autre monde.


----------



## oeufmollet (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai qu'il y a 15 ans ou +, l'informatique coutait plus cher.
Mon premier pc portable ? un Toshiba 14p, celeron 500, milieu de gamme niveau puissance, mais écran pas tft car beaucoup plus cher. Il m'avait couté 15000FTTC à l'époque. Le TFT était une option à environ 3000F.
Aujourd'hui, pour le même prix, à la grosse louche 2300€, on a déjà une belle machine, pas un milieu de gamme avait écran bas de gamme.
Et je ne parle pas du matos pc que j'ai acheté avant ce portable ...

Par contre, depuis qq années, les prix ont globalement bcp baissé, on trouve des pc portables à moins de 500€, idem côté tour, côté Apple on est passé à un moment sous les 1000€. Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'à 1000€, chez Apple, on a droit à un BAS de gamme, qui ne mérite clairement pas ce tarif.


----------



## Ardienn (14 Octobre 2015)

Je suis d'accord sur le fond mais j'émets une réserve. 

Selon moi, le problème n'est pas vraiment les prix en soi, mais plutôt que ces enfoirés n'hésitent pas à proposer des machines non fonctionnelles (DD 5400tpm ; carte graphiques ne permettant pas d'avoir un OS fluide ; 16 gigas sur les tels à l'heure de la 4K) pour bâtir une solution "low cost". 

C'est bien à ce niveau qu'on nous prend pour des pigeons. L'expérience utilisateur ils s'assoient dessus, désormais. 

Qu'ils veulent augmenter les prix, soit. Qu'ils veulent se repositionner dans le domaine du luxe, soit. Alors que l'imac 27" démarrent à 3000 / 3500 balles et basta. Mais qu'ils suppriment toutes ces machines premier prix défaillantes. Tu ne peux pas prétendre faire des objets de luxe en maltraitant la matière première et la finition. Selon moi, le problème vient donc du fait qu'ils surfent sur une image luxe/cool en proposant de la m.... en premier prix. C'est incompatible.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Illuro, en France à leur sortie *le Mac Plus coutait 30 000 francs, les séries de Mac II (du premier au IIfx) entre 30 000 et 60 000 francs*, tes achats en occasion/destockage ne sont pas représentatifs.



Les deux machines à forte réduction ont été achetées grâce à une combine avec un employé d'Apple France. Si tu enlèves la réduction, tu récupéreras le prix d'époque. Tu peux aussi remarquer que je ne les pas achetées l'année de leur sortie, mais au moins un an plus tard. D'une année à l'autre les prix variaient à la baisse.

Il est dommage qu'il n'existe pas un indice de performance indépendant des machines, ou plus précisément exécutable de la même façon quelque soit la machine, qui permette une évaluation (Indice de performance)/(prix).


----------



## Antoinelf31 (14 Octobre 2015)

Je me faisais un peu la même réflexion ce matin (en lisant MacG aussi).
Autant le prix des Mac (notamment MacBook Pro, ma machine de prédilection...) est élevé, mais ça reste d'excellentes machines. Le mien a 6 ans et fonctionne toujours, je ne suis pas sûr que ce serait le cas avec un PC.
Mais pour ce qui est des iPhone, de l'Apple Watch et surtout des derniers accessoires, ça commence à faire vraiment cher pour ce que c'est. J'ai un iPhone 4S qui a 4 ans et qui commence à être vraiment fatigué, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de mettre 800€ dans un iPhone 6S. Le problème, c'est que même le 5S, qui a deux ans, est vendu 500€.
Alors oui, le matériel est de qualité, fonctionne bien et assez longtemps, mais à un moment ce n'est plus possible. Je ne pense pas que je sois prêt à abandonner le Mac, surtout que les prix restent relativement "raisonnables" pour des machines comme ça. Mais pour l'iPhone, ou les gadgets comme l'iPad et l'Apple Watch... j'ai de plus en plus de doutes.


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Il y a tellement à dire ....
Je suis un jeune de la pomme ... Première machine en 2011 (Macbook Pro juste parfait) j'avais cette image qu'apple été fiable et puissant avec des innovations sur le longterme. Un design à tomber ... que l'on pouvait modifier sa machine pour la garder actuelle

Aujourd'hui je pense que la concurrence est égalité voir mieux en terme de composant (ex: XPS de Dell 13Pouces sur un format portable de 11 Pouces, écran bord à bord tactile def de 3200x1800, i7 cadencé a 2.4ghz SSD 256go , 8 go de Ram) Prix 1649€

équivalent apple : Macbook Pro 13 pouces dans un format 13 pouces. Plus lourd, i5, résolution en-dessous. aluminium qui est beau ? la pomme qui s'allume ? D'accord. La VRAI force : L'OS, rien à dire.

Mais quand je lis que pour pret de 2000€ on à une machine équipée d'un DD de 5400 tours ; C'est pas possible !! 2015, on est en 2015 !! 2000€ !! Cela me semble incompatible.

J'ai une Tour gamer qui à 2-3 ans avec 2500€ de materiel dedans, elle est plus puissante que l'imac 27 Pouces haut de gamme. D'accord je n'ai pas l'aluminium ou encore la pomme qui s'éclaire et ni l'OS (malheureusement) mais le rapport qualité prix est la.
Je peux la faire évoluer sans problème et avec la mise en place de windows 10, one drive, ect. On peut peut-etre pas toucher son rêve, mais on peut s'en rapprocher fortement.

Annotation sur l'humour : ancien doc Iphone 29€, nouveau doc Iphone 59€ ! On paye la marque et accessoirement l'aluminium (ou l'inverse  )


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

Antoinelf31 a dit:


> Je me faisais un peu la même réflexion ce matin (en lisant MacG aussi).
> Autant le prix des Mac (notamment MacBook Pro, ma machine de prédilection...) est élevé, mais ça reste d'excellentes machines. Le mien a 6 ans et fonctionne toujours, je ne suis pas sûr que ce serait le cas avec un PC.
> Mais pour ce qui est des iPhone, de l'Apple Watch et surtout des derniers accessoires, ça commence à faire vraiment cher pour ce que c'est. J'ai un iPhone 4S qui a 4 ans et qui commence à être vraiment fatigué, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de mettre 800€ dans un iPhone 6S. Le problème, c'est que même le 5S, qui a deux ans, est vendu 500€.
> Alors oui, le matériel est de qualité, fonctionne bien et assez longtemps, mais à un moment ce n'est plus possible. Je ne pense pas que je sois prêt à abandonner le Mac, surtout que les prix restent relativement "raisonnables" pour des machines comme ça. Mais pour l'iPhone, ou les gadgets comme l'iPad et l'Apple Watch... j'ai de plus en plus de doutes.



En ce qui concerne les Mac de bureau je ne considère pas que les prix aient beaucoup augmenté depuis que j'en achète. Je ne parle pas des iMac Retina, car je n'ai par encore forgé mon avis à leur sujet. Quand je compare le prix de l'iMac 27" que j'ai acheté l'an dernier, à quelque chose d'à peu près équivalent avec de que l'on a aujourd'hui, je pense que le prix de la dalle et du SSD ont été le prétexte pour mettre en place un escalier important. Quand on a connu les premiers Mac avec un processeur 68k, et qu'on utilise les Mac actuels avec les processeurs Core i7, on peut dire que le prix a plutôt baissé qu'augmenté. Le gain en puissance entre les deux est considérable, et justifierait une augmentation de prix qui n'a pas eu lieu.

En ce qui concerne les iBidules, j'avoue que je suis très perplexe. Oui, cela me semble cher. Le dernier iPad Pro commence à marcher sur les platebandes des MBP. Oui, les iPhone c'est pas donné. Et la politique d'Apple est assez claire. Pas de modèles déclassés trop bon marché (les 5c et 5S). J'ai même remarqué que certains logiciels, contrairement à iOS, ne fonctionnent plus sur mon iPhone 5c.

Mon épouse à un iPad de première génération qui fonctionne toujours très bien. Ça aussi c'est un sujet de perplexité.


----------



## bertrand b. (14 Octobre 2015)

Je crois que tout le monde a dit l'essentiel : le prix est relatif à la qualité, l'évolutivité proposée, à l'offre concurrente. 
Il y a aussi une part d'enfumage et de communication qu'il ne faut pas nier. Apple n'a jamais la queue entre les jambes. C'est la seule société qui peut avoir des accidents industriels et qui les nie ou les minimise ... et pour qui ça va passer. Reconnaissons, c'est brillantissime de communication. 
C'est un possesseur d'iPhone 4 qui vous le dit. Je pense que les possesseurs du 6 vous le diront aussi. On excuse énormément de choses à cette marque, comme à un vieux copain qui aurait fauté, comme au vilain petit canard, celui qu'on affectionne le plus finalement. 
Et puis à un moment il y a une goute d'eau et j'bammmm on se le prend en pleine face comme une évidence, la bulle éclate. 
Et après ? Et bien on va voir ailleurs. On fait une croix sur l'OS et ses petites habitudes. A priori, ça ne doit pas être mortel et surement intellectuellement plutôt salvateur.  
A ce propos, il est quand même assez dingue de constater qu'en 2015 on a le choix entre 36 marques de bagnoles, mais qu'il n'y a que 2 OS commerciaux sur le marché d'ordi de bureau. Marché mondial, la moindre niche se compterait en M d'utilisateurs ... étonnant. Surement l'un des secteurs les plus pauvres intellectuellement de notre ère. 

B.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

Si cela vous amuse de voir un "foutage de gueule" qui atteint plutôt le haut de gamme que le bas de gamme, je vous suggère le petit exercice suivant :

Combien coûte le second modèle d'iMac Retina 27" avec les options Core i7 et SSD 512 Go ?
Combien coûte le troisième modèle d'iMac Retina 27" avec les options Core i7 et SSD 512 Go ?

En conclusion chercher l'erreur, ou comment facturer les options pour que le milieu de gamme soit aussi cher que le haut de gamme équipé des mêmes options ?
On peut aussi renverser la question ainsi : comment facturer les options pour que le haut de gamme soit aussi cher que le bas de gamme équipé des mêmes options ?

En outre, si on admet que le surcroît de puissance par rapport à une machine de 2013 équipée de la même façon ne sert qu'à la bonne gestion de l'écran Retina, faut-il en déduire que les 540 € de différence sont le surcoût de l'écran retina ?

Bonne réflexion M'sieurs Dames


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2015)

Il faut faire la part des choses. 
Sauf peut-être au lancement du premier Mac Mini, Apple a toujours été cher. 
La perception actuelle est en partie conjoncturelle : appauvrissement relatif européen (via le taux de change) dans un monde où les riches sont toujours plus riches: le symbole ultime étant le choix de l'or massif plutôt que du plaqué or pour l'Apple Watch. 

Reste que les machines Apple sont toujours, dans leur ensemble hard+soft, au top. Les DELL de mes collègues de bureau, certes très corrects, semblent être destinés à tenir au maximum 3 ans, la durée de  leur amortissement financier. 

Mon inquiétude rejoint celle de Mélaure : les Macs chers à l'achat neufs étaient finalement raisonnables car on pouvait, si on le voulait, les garder longtemps avec un minimum de mise à jour des composants. J'aimais à dire autrefois que Apple permettait d'utiliser l'OS le plus récent avec un Mac vieux de 10 ans, alors que Windows imposait d'avoir le PC le plus récent pour pouvoir utiliser un OS qui avait 10 ans de retard. 
Le nouveau matériel plus fermé et la distribution des OS via le Cloud permettront-ils de garder cette flexibilité ? Là est la question.


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Malheureusement CBi pour répondre à ta dernière phrase, j'ai envie de dire non .... exemple ... Macbook qui ne pourra pas suivre les futures mises à jour de l'OS ou alors avec de gros ralentissement. Ou sur un exemple que je vie quotidiennement, mon Ipad Air qui a de petit freez depuis la mise a jour IOS 9 (j'hésite encore à le repasser sous ios 8)


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Il faut faire la part des choses.
> Sauf peut-être au lancement du premier Mac Mini, Apple a toujours été cher.
> La perception actuelle est en partie conjoncturelle : appauvrissement relatif européen (via le taux de change) dans un monde où les riches sont toujours plus riches: le symbole ultime étant le choix de l'or massif plutôt que du plaqué or pour l'Apple Watch.
> 
> ...



J'ai effectivement utilisé un PM 7500 pendant 12 ans, au bout desquels je suis passé à un iMac, passant de Mac OS 9.x à Mac OS X. J'aurai tendance à aborder cet aspect avec une nuance.
Que faut-il privilégier ? La durée de vie du matériel qui, au bout du compte permet une utilisation prolongée en demeurant à la dernier version de l'OS et des applications qu'il a pu emmagasiner ? Ou bien faut-il que le matériel puisse progresser et que les précédents puissent continuer de suivre au niveau des logiciels ?

Aujourd'hui, c'est un peu ce qu'il se passe. En gros, on peut passer sous OS X.11 à partir du moment où le processeur est un Core 2. Cela remonte à l'iMac de mi-2007. Bien sûr, toutes les machines ne peuvent pas bénéficier de l'évolution liée aux nouveautés matérielles. La question suivante est alors comment les machines anciennes réagissent-elles ? Si l'on se base sur les progrès d'OS X.11 par rapport à OS X.10 on peut considérer que la durée de vie des machines les plus anciennes est prolongée de quelques mois, sinon d'une ou deux années.


----------



## Ardienn (14 Octobre 2015)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Malheureusement CBi pour répondre à ta dernière phrase, j'ai envie de dire non .... exemple ... Macbook qui ne pourra pas suivre les futures mises à jour de l'OS ou alors avec de gros ralentissement. Ou sur un exemple que je vie quotidiennement, mon Ipad Air qui a de petit freez depuis la mise a jour IOS 9 (j'hésite encore à le repasser sous ios 8)



Il va falloir que vous choisissiez rapidement. Quand apple ne signera plus IOS8, le downgrade sera alors impossible. Je me demande d'ailleurs s'il n'est pas déjà trop tard. 

Personnellement, et après m'être fait avoir sur l'ipad 2 et l'iphone 4s, pour les ibidules, je les laisse dans leur OS d'origine dorénavant. Au moins, ils resteront fluides.


----------



## Ardienn (14 Octobre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si cela vous amuse de voir un "foutage de gueule" qui atteint plutôt le haut de gamme que le bas de gamme, je vous suggère le petit exercice suivant :
> 
> Combien coûte le second modèle d'iMac Retina 27" avec les options Core i7 et SSD 512 Go ?
> Combien coûte le troisième modèle d'iMac Retina 27" avec les options Core i7 et SSD 512 Go ?
> ...



Effectivement, les 2 reviennent au même prix...


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Ardienn a dit:


> Il va falloir que vous choisissiez rapidement. Quand apple ne signera plus IOS8, le downgrade sera alors impossible. Je me demande d'ailleurs s'il n'est pas déjà trop tard.
> 
> Personnellement, et après m'être fait avoir sur l'ipad 2 et l'iphone 4s, pour les ibidules, je les laisse dans leur OS d'origine dorénavant. Au moins, ils resteront fluides.



Je vais jeter un œil ce soir, je ne savais pas que c'était limité dans le temps , merci de l'info
Je rajoute également pour te rejoindre que mon iPhone 6 il est en ios9 il ne connaîtra jamais iOS 10 [emoji23]


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2015)

Apple prends la direction qui l'a poussé dans les orties dans les années 90 avec du matériel fermé et propriétaire.

Moi je tombe les yeux quand je vois des gens conseiller l'achat du Macbook Rétina qui n'est pas réparable, pas Upgradable.
Si Apple arrête la production de Macbook pro classique ou d'autres modèles Upgradables je passerais au Hackingtosh (je suis d’ailleurs sur le point de tester).

Le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression que l'iPhone a entrainé de nombreuses personnes dans le monde merveilleux d'Apple et des lors, tout bon sens est mis de coté, place à la bétise et à la démesure.

On ne compte plus le nombre de fils dans "switch et conseils d'achats" ou le moindre étudiants se DOIT d'avoir 16Go de Ram, un SSD de 500GB et au moins un i7, _un minimum de puissance pour Word et facebook ....
Non seulement c'est stupide mais c'est indécent d'un point de vue financier, on parle là d'un mois de salaire moyen comme si il s'agissait d'un achat ordinaire. _

J'ai l’impression que malgré la possibilité d'accéder aux informations avec internet on retombe dans ces fameuses années ou les acheteurs d'Apple ignoraient que les disques durs et les reste des composants étaient identiques à ceux des Pc's.
_"les Mac sont plus rapides" ben oui c'est du SCSI dedans connard ;D_

Malgré tout, peu de configuration Pc peuvent se venter de tenir aussi longtemps avouons le, mais attendons de voir ce que va donner les premiers Macbook air / Rétina avec 4Go de Ram soudé, sur la marché de l'occasion ... on va rire !

C'était mon petit coup de geule


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

@kaos
Tu as été très gentil 

On pourrait renchérir


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2015)

Kaos pas content 

En fait j'ai peur que la macbook pro à 1000 balles disparaisse 

Je vais de ce pas troller sur "switch et conseil d'achat"


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2015)

Ce que je regrette, c'est qu'à une époque, pas si lointaine, quand tu prenais une config, elle était "peut être chère", mais au moins elle était équilibrée.
Un bon Processeur, une vraie carte graphique, de la connectique et tout. Maintenant, même en prenant des options lors de l'achat on n'a pas une machine équilibrée (cf DD de merde, et CG anémique pour faire du rétina, et les processeurs out of date)
C'était mon coup de gueule du moment  je voulais un 'vrai' iMac 4K Skylake


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

@kaos, je suis d'accord sur la période Apple qui ressemble fortement à celle des années 90 ou Apple faisait preuve d'un narcisse incroyable. Tout ce qui n'était pas de chez eux était nul et ils étaient persuadés d'avoir raison sur tout. A ce moment Apple était le deuxième constructeur mondial derrière Compaq avec 12% de PDM mondiale ! On a vu ce que ça a donné après ... ils ont fait n'importe quoi (des configs légères mais chère comme aujourd'hui) et les gens sont partis ...

On sent bien que le nombrilisme est la première qualité de la pomme aujourd'hui et qu'ils se moque complètement du client. Ils font les produits qu'ils veulent pour eux, mais plus pour nous.

Depuis l'Apple II, j'ai toujours fait vivre longtemps mes machines, parce qu'il y avait toujours un peu d’évolution possible. Même dans un Macintosh Plus, on pouvait installer une carte accélératrice alors que ça avait l'air complètement fermé !

C'est vraiment dommage que le hackintosh reste un peu compliqué pour l'utilisateur lambda, car si une bonne partie de la clientèle pouvait s'y mettre, ça mettrait une grande baffe à la pomme qui serait bien obligé de revenir en arrière sur le tout figé.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'une bonne partie de leur clientèle s'est jetée sur une montre qui coûte une blinde et qui sert à rien.
> C'est plutôt ça la tendance...



La nouvelle Apple est totalement sur le Hype, mais un jour ça peut se retourner méchamment ... le has-been n'est jamais bien loin ...


----------



## bertrand b. (15 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'une bonne partie de leur clientèle s'est jetée sur une montre qui coûte une blinde et qui sert à rien.
> C'est plutôt ça la tendance...



On avait oublié cet argument là, c'est terriblement vrai. Tous ceux qui ne sont pas tombés de la dernière pluie raisonnent informatique alors que la tendance du moment c'est téléphone à prix d'or et "montre-qu-il-fallait-sortir-même-si-elle-ressemble-à-rien-parce-que-google-avait-pris-de-l-avance". L'emblème de cette évolution, c'est quand même la mac pro qui est là pour faire beau mais n'apporte plus la moindre réponse aux besoins des 90% de sa cible théorique. Et on ne parle pas des écrans brillants ... 
La vrai question qu'on peut se poser parfois, c'est quand même si ces gens là bossent avec leurs propre matos ...

B.


----------



## oeufmollet (15 Octobre 2015)

CBi a dit:


> J'aimais à dire autrefois que Apple permettait d'utiliser l'OS le plus récent avec un Mac vieux de 10 ans, alors que Windows imposait d'avoir le PC le plus récent pour pouvoir utiliser un OS qui avait 10 ans de retard.
> Le nouveau matériel plus fermé et la distribution des OS via le Cloud permettront-ils de garder cette flexibilité ? Là est la question.


Mais ça c'était avant 
Mon MacBook 2007 est coincé en 10.7 depuis déjà un moment donc, vu que la 10.8 a été vendu mi 2012. Ca fait en gros 5 années de mises à jour complète possible du système. Au dela, on est coincé, donc idem pour les logiciels qui ne sont plus compatibles (juste un exemple, le dernier office qui veut 10.10)
Même remarque pour mon iPhone 4, qui refuse de plus en plus de logiciels car ios trop vieux.
Pourtant, mon iMac 2007, lui, peut supporter le dernier osx, alors qu'il est à peine plus puissant que mon MacBook. Pourquoi lui aurait droit à une dizaine d'années de mises à jour majeures ?


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

D'accord à 200% avec vous ....

Sauf pour l'iWatch, j'ai pas l'impression que ça marche autant que ça, si ? Je ne vois personne avec en tout cas, ni dans le métro ni au travail ...


----------



## oeufmollet (15 Octobre 2015)

Au fait, j'avais pas forcément tilté, mais la carte graphique n'est même pas en option sur le 21", il faut forcément un 27" pour en avoir une ... ok ...

Pour l'iwatch, jamais pigé l'intérêt du produit, et d'ailleurs je connais personne qui en a une. Je l'ai vue en boutique, je trouve meme pas ça joli, j'aimerais mieux une swatch sistem51 à moins de 100€ (non je ne suis pas un buveur de 51, ça n'a rien à voir). Mais bon, c'est à la mode, tout le monde y passe, donc ils ont bien raison d'en vendre.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

*@dragao13, @bertrand b. et @les autres*

J'abonde dans dans le sens de l'argument " … C'est plutôt ça la tendance. "
Il faut posséder l'objet qui vient de sortir pour montrer qu'on est à la page, tout en frisant le ridicule avec un argumentaire qui veut montrer aussi qu'on est compétent en informatique. Le meilleur exemple est et reste, pour le moment, il vaux mieux avoir 16 Go de Ram que 8, car dans le temps l'OS demandera de plus en plus de RAM. Argument faux ! Selon ma propre expérience, Yosemite m'a fait constater que le pression sur la mémoire ne dépassait jamais le vert, et que la mémoire utilisée excédait rarement 4 Go. Les 8 Go de l'iMac étaient largement suffisant. Un peu étonné, j'ai ouvert simultanément les applications dont je me sers couramment, presque chaque jour : Pages, Excel, FM Pro, Graphic Converter, Bridge, PS, Handbrake, Mail, Safari. Résultat : mémoire d'échange = O octet. J'ai lu que El Capitan gérait mieux la mémoire du Yosemite. Alors …

Le seul argument qui tienne la route pour préconiser 16 Go plutôt que 8 Go est que, sur tous les Mac sauf deux, on ne peux pas augmenter la taille de la mémoire.  Et encore, pour remplir 16 Go, je pense qu'il faut se donner beaucoup de mal.

Et puis il y a la manière d'utiliser sa machine. Là, lorsqu'on suit certains fils des "m'as-tu vu", c'est le pompon ! C'est à la lecture assidue de certains de ces fils que l'on se rend compte que la "clientèle" de Mac G est de plus en plus "tendance" et de moins en moins "informatique". 

Alors, oui, je surveille avec attention la présence du MBP 13" non retina sur la page adéquate de l'Apple Store. Juste pour en acheter un avant qu'il ne disparaisse.


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Octobre 2015)

Pour l'iwatch il faut regarder si la clientèle de la pomme ne serait pas de plus en plus jeune ... 18-25 voir 30. Si vous regardez , le MacBook Air à la base était destiné à des professionnels en déplacement résultat ... Ce sont beaucoup d'étudiants  qu'il l'on. Je pense que ces dernières années la cible clientèle a changé. Fini les pro pour la photo etc. Sur YouTube c'est que des jeune qui font dès présentations de produits des "unboxing". J'ai 25 ans et Apple m'a attiré vers 20 ans ....  Et malheureusement les jeune on l'habitude de la consommation d'acheter un fifa 15 et le revendre 1 ans après pour un 16. Même problème ici , acheter un Mac et le changer 2 3 ans plus tard ... Beaucoup préfère manger moins bien dans le mois mais ce prendre un Credit pour un Mac ...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> Au fait, j'avais pas forcément tilté, mais la carte graphique n'est même pas en option sur le 21", il faut forcément un 27" pour en avoir une ... ok ...
> …
> .



Quand on a un écran FULL HD, je me demande ce qu'un GPU intégré peut bien assurer comme prestation.
A fortiori quand on a un écran 4K.

Bon attendons les retours. Je trouve que cette gamme iMac 21,5" est un attrape-mouches. Mais peut-être est-ce là un autre "foutage de gueule", de façon à orienter l'éventuel client potentiel directement vers l'iMac 27", de préférence le plus cher avec quelques options.


----------



## Ardienn (15 Octobre 2015)

Perso, j'ai un mbp 15" mi-2010 avec upgrade de SSD 512 + 8go de ram (mon tout premier, d'ailleurs). Il fonctionne nickel. 
Le truc, c'est que j'aimerais changer pour un 13" histoire de gagner 1 kilo dans le sac et passer au retina.

J'ai des sous de côté. Je pourrais me le prendre, mais je fais un blocage depuis l'année dernière. Le problème, c'est qu'il me faut 512 gigas. J'aime avoir sur moi, toutes mes musiques + toutes mes photos. Pas très fan des 256 gigas depuis mon upgrade sur mon 2010. 
Un blocage, car il faudrait alors que je le paye 2000 euros ! 2000 euros pour un 13" et pas de carte graphique dédiée... Franchement, je trouve ça trop. Du coup, je reste avec mon 15" de 5 ans.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

Ardienn a dit:


> Perso, j'ai un mbp 15" mi-2010 avec upgrade de SSD 512 + 8go de ram (mon tout premier, d'ailleurs). Il fonctionne nickel.
> Le truc, c'est que j'aimerais changer pour un 13" histoire de gagner 1 kilo dans le sac et passer au retina.
> 
> J'ai des sous de côté. Je pourrais me le prendre, mais je fais un blocage depuis l'année dernière. Le problème, c'est qu'il me faut 512 gigas. J'aime avoir sur moi, toutes mes musiques + toutes mes photos. Pas très fan des 256 gigas depuis mon upgrade sur mon 2010.
> Un blocage, car il faudrait alors que je le paye 2000 euros ! 2000 euros pour un 13" et pas de carte graphique dédiée... Franchement, je trouve ça trop. Du coup, je reste avec mon 15" de 5 ans.




A ton blocage tu peux rajouter les arguments cité sur la page d'avant, la gamme Rétina n'est pas réparable / upgradable et pour 2000 euros comme tu le dis, ça fait mal ! pour moi c'est comme acheter une voiture dont on ne peux pas changer les pneus 

Demande toi aussi si c'est vraiment nécessaire de te promener avec toute des données dans l'ordinateur ? Surtout à l'aire du Cloud et de l'ultra connecté, on à rapidement accés a ce qu'il nous manque avec une petite connexion wifi ou en partage de connexion téléphonique.
Bref .... Rétina caca


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Octobre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quand on a un écran FULL HD, je me demande ce qu'un GPU intégré peut bien assurer comme prestation.
> A fortiori quand on a un écran 4K.
> 
> Bon attendons les retours. Je trouve que cette gamme iMac 21,5" est un attrape-mouches. Mais peut-être est-ce là un autre "foutage de gueule", de façon à orienter l'éventuel client potentiel directement vers l'iMac 27", de préférence le plus cher avec quelques options.



Beaucoup de personne après vont dire "quitte à mettre 2000€ rajoute 100€ de plus tu as un 27 pouces. La stratégie d'apple sur la construction tarifaire de ses gammes à toujours était à cheval pour faire hésiter le client.
C'est un peu comme quand tu es devant un rayon d'écran TV tu part sur une discussion, pis de fil en aiguille tu te retrouve sur un modèle "120cm" alors que tu regardais le modèle "80cm".
Tu te dit : "pour 100€ de plus tu as sa !" etc, etc ...


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Octobre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Surtout à l'aire du Cloud et de l'ultra connecté, on à rapidement accés a ce qu'il nous manque avec une petite connexion wifi ou en partage de connexion téléphonique.




j'appuie Kaos , pour peu que tu te fasse un NAS avec un accès a distance dessus et hop toutes tes musiques , photos, films à porter de main (ou à l'autre bout de la ville )


----------



## Ardienn (15 Octobre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> A ton blocage tu peux rajouter les arguments cité sur la page d'avant, la gamme Rétina n'est pas réparable / upgradable et pour 2000 euros comme tu le dis, ça fait mal ! pour moi c'est comme acheter une voiture dont on ne peux pas changer les pneus
> 
> Demande toi aussi si c'est vraiment nécessaire de te promener avec toute des données dans l'ordinateur ? Surtout à l'aire du Cloud et de l'ultra connecté, on à rapidement accés a ce qu'il nous manque avec une petite connexion wifi ou en partage de connexion téléphonique.
> Bref .... Rétina caca





Ipod-tow a dit:


> j'appuie Kaos , pour peu que tu te fasse un NAS avec un accès a distance dessus et hop toutes tes musiques , photos, films à porter de main (ou à l'autre bout de la ville )



Ca pourrait être la solution effectivement ! Car j'ai un 2e blocage (le mec pas bien, tu sais) c'est de mettre ses tofs dans le cloud. Un Nas pourrait le faire oui, mais il faudrait alors placer une sauvegarde supplémentaire ailleurs, en cas de problème (mode parano).


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2015)

Il y a aussi, si l'on accepte un supplément de poids modéré, la possibilité d'augmenter son Mac portable avec un disque dur externe.


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Octobre 2015)

Ardienn a dit:


> Ca pourrait être la solution effectivement ! Car j'ai un 2e blocage (le mec pas bien, tu sais) c'est de mettre ses tofs dans le cloud. Un Nas pourrait le faire oui, mais il faudrait alors placer une sauvegarde supplémentaire ailleurs, en cas de problème (mode parano).



Faire une sauvegarde supplémentaire simplement sur un DD externe a la maison ou dans un autre pc chez toi


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Il y a aussi, si l'on accepte un supplément de poids modéré, la possibilité d'augmenter son Mac portable avec un disque dur externe.



C'est précisément ce que je fais. J'ai un DDE "en résidence secondaire". Je l'appelle ainsi parce qu'il y est à demeure. Pour les déplacements de courte durée, ou très itinérant, je me contente du MBP sans DDE.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

*Stockage supplémentaire*

J'en profite pour faire un petit retour sur l'achat d'une carte SD de 64 GB qui ne dépasse pas du Mac, _elle était à 22 euros sur *Amazon*_* *quand je l'ai acheté (passée à 39 Eur 2 jours après)

On peut en trouver à 20 euros sur Ebay visiblement ? 
_C'est en fait une micro SD glissé dans un support plus grand._

Le débit est de 30 Mo/s ce qui est largement suffisant et 64 GB de stockage en plus, c'est pas rien.
Reconnue au premier branchement et déjà formatée en ExFat, parfait pour une bibliothèque iPhoto ou iTunes.
Moi je l'utilise comme stockage temporaire (téléchargements etc ..)


















_Juste une petite astuce, à la réception il y a un autocollant qui fait languette pour la retirer facilement, mais celui ci fait une épaisseur légèrement gênante, je l'ai viré ! La carte comporte un mini encoche pour l'onle et ça ne force plus du tout mais ça tiens très bien._


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2015)

Apple ne se tourne plus vers sa clientèle historique car elle ne rapporte pas assez, point barre. Faire de l'upgradable c'est se priver de ventes potentiels à moyen terme. Apple se tourne via ses idevices (iphone, ipad, iwatch...) vers une clientèle qui n'a finalement que peu de besoins en terme de performances. Plus de la moitié des revenus de Aplle sont générés par l'iphone. Les ordis sont devenus anecdotiques.

Je viens de ramener à l'apple store l'imac 5k que j'avais acheté 13 jours plus tôt car la CG embarquée ne suffisait clairement pas. J'ai voulu vérifier par moi même en espérant qu'avec El Capitan les choses se tasseraient. Mais ne pas pouvoir ouvrir une pochette de disque dans itunes sans saccade...à 2600 euros ! Je me suis amusé à penser ce que S Jobs aurait dit s'il avait été à coté de moi ;D et le savon qu'il aurait passé aux concepteurs de l'engin. Cependant combien de clients n'y verront que du feu. Image superbe, silence total, design très classe, jamais de grosse tache demandée à la CG. On en reparlera dans 2/3 ans...

Bref je pense que Apple se tourne vers des clients qui n'ont pas toutes nos attentes et dans 90% des cas ça passe. Pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ?...
Cette boite qui portait le "Think different" à la boutonnière est devenue l'exacte opposée de ce qu'elle prétendait incarner. C'était cher certe mais sans compromis.

Alors oui je vais reprendre un mac car je déteste les ordinateurs et que c'est le seul couple soft/hard qui sait se faire oublier mais j'ai bien l'impression que dorénavant c'est moi le produit.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

_j'ai bien l'impression que dorénavant c'est moi le produit !_

Belle PunchLine  !!


----------



## oeufmollet (15 Octobre 2015)

Oui, et nous sortir un 21.5" Retina avec carte graphique dans qq mois pour beaucoup plus cher, pour ceux qui auront patienté qq mois bonus 
Bon, ils nous le mettent à jour bientôt, le mini ?


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> Oui, et nous sortir un 21.5" Retina avec carte graphique dans qq mois pour beaucoup plus cher, pour ceux qui auront patienté qq mois bonus
> Bon, ils nous le mettent à jour bientôt, le mini ?



Bonne question, mais avant de le savoir il faut déjà se demander comment peut-on le brider plus ? Ha si un port unique USB-C comme le MacBook. Et bien sur ce port servirait à alimenter l'ordinateur. Avec sous-entendu : démerder-vous pour trouver un dock si vous voulez plus ... !


----------



## bertrand b. (15 Octobre 2015)

Il y a quand même un truc très étrange dans cette discussion : aucun fan boy n'est venu nous arracher la gueule en disant qu'on n'était que des vieux cons trolleurs !


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Il y a quand même un truc très étrange dans cette discussion : aucun fan boy n'est venu nous arracher la gueule en disant qu'on n'était que des vieux cons trolleurs !



Ils font la queue devant les Apple Store pour admirer la nouvelle RAM soudée de l'iMac 21" ...


----------



## apupadi (15 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Apple ne se tourne plus vers sa clientèle historique car elle ne rapporte pas assez, point barre. Faire de l'upgradable c'est se priver de ventes potentiels à moyen terme. Apple se tourne via ses idevices (iphone, ipad, iwatch...) vers une clientèle qui n'a finalement que peu de besoins en terme de performances. Plus de la moitié des revenus de Aplle sont générés par l'iphone. Les ordis sont devenus anecdotiques.
> 
> Je viens de ramener à l'apple store l'imac 5k que j'avais acheté 13 jours plus tôt car la CG embarquée ne suffisait clairement pas. J'ai voulu vérifier par moi même en espérant qu'avec El Capitan les choses se tasseraient. Mais ne pas pouvoir ouvrir une pochette de disque dans itunes sans saccade...à 2600 euros ! Je me suis amusé à penser ce que S Jobs aurait dit s'il avait été à coté de moi ;D et le savon qu'il aurait passé aux concepteurs de l'engin. Cependant combien de clients n'y verront que du feu. Image superbe, silence total, design très classe, jamais de grosse tache demandée à la CG. On en reparlera dans 2/3 ans...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord. J'ai la même problématique que vous...pouvez-vous me dire quelle est la configuration de l'iMac 5K que vous avez retourné au magasin ? Et les autres ralentissements / anomalies rencontrés à cause de la CG ? Merci !


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2015)

apupadi a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord. J'ai la même problématique que vous...pouvez-vous me dire quelle est la configuration de l'iMac 5K que vous avez retourné au magasin ? Et les autres ralentissements / anomalies rencontrés à cause de la CG ? Merci !



Imac quad i5 3.5 ghz FD 1To CG M290x 8go de ram modèle à 2599€

Ralentissement dans itunes au moment du dépliage d'un album pour voir les titres
Ralentissement dans itunes quand je fais défiler mes cdthèque
Ralentissement et artefacts dans Lightroom 6 quand je veux passer en mode pleine ecran ou passer en mode développement
Ralentissement dans Lightroom au moment de la mise au point d'une image (on pourrait me dire que cela vient de l'éditeur du soft ou du manque de ram mais quand je réduis la fenêtre LR au 1/4 de la surface de l’écran la map se fait instantanément...)
Ralentissement lors de la lecture d'un diaporama fait maison en qualité +
Il y'en a peut être d'autres mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de les découvrir 

Tout cela va du léger ralentissement (lecture du diaporama) au passage à la trappe de l'animation (depliage d'un album dans itunes). Bien sûr c'est encore plus flagrant en pleine écran mais le plein ecran c'est un peu l'intérêt du 27". Si c'est pour avoir une image réduite de 75% je prends un mbp 15" 
L'impression générale est que cet imac est toujours à la limite de l’adhérence en terme de perf graphique.  C'est peut être suffisant pour faire tourner des économiseurs feng shui sur le bureau de Jonathan Ive, mais pour mon utilisation (qui n'a pourtant rien d'exceptionnelle) j'ose à peine imaginer dans 24 mois...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Il y a quand même un truc très étrange dans cette discussion : aucun fan boy n'est venu nous arracher la gueule en disant qu'on n'était que des vieux cons trolleurs !



Je vais être " vache ". Le niveau de ce fil est clairement fondé sur des considérations informatiques mettant en lumière l'évolution lente d'Apple vers le " consumérisme le plus effréné ". Cela s'accomplit lentement mais sûrement au détriment du partage de la connaissance informatique. Les non-initiés qui achètent des MBx parce que c'est portable, qu'ils sont beaux, recherchent le plus léger, bref, qui succombent à la tendance, n'ont pas la moindre idée de ce que nous voulons dire.

En fait, nous défendons une certaine idée de l'informatique que nous avons vécu, et que nous avons de plus en plus de mal à vivre.  Nombreux parmi nous ont vécu et parfois participé à l'envolée de cette science. Nous avons en tête la formidable évolution technologique des semi-conducteurs qui a permis aux logiciels de devenir de plus en plus productifs, de plus en plus puissants, et souvent de plus en plus simple d'utilisation. Nous avons pu mesurer à chaque évolution en électronique que telle ou telle avancée adviendrait en logiciel. Nous sommes passés, pour certains d'entre nous, de machines qui occupaient des dizaines de mètres carrés au sol moins puissantes qu'un Mac Plus ou un PC équivalent à des petits objets connectés dont la puissance nous seraient apparue inconcevable à l'époque. Nous sommes à même de comprendre pourquoi une montre Apple Watch, ou une autre, sont des petites merveilles technologiques, et peut-être plus encore les smartphones. Et peut-être de nous émerveiller tout en contestant leur utilité. Mais le gamin qui use ses pantalons sur les bancs de l'école, qui passe une grande partie de son temps à "jouer" ou à se prendre en photo, quelle conscience a-t-il de l'incommensurable manipulation dont il est l'objet. Son smartphone, c'est un objet "classe", "branché", où je ne sais quoi de terme plus tendance. C'est juste autre chose qu'un yaourt, mais ça s'achète quand même en magasin, ou sur un internet (comme un yaourt peut l'être aussi).

En fait, d'une certaine façon, les fanboys, c'est nous, sans pourtant être forcément des geeks.


----------



## CBi (15 Octobre 2015)

Je me répète mais faisons la part des choses = le bon vieux temps, ça n'existe que dans les souvenirs. Faire de l'upgradable, Apple ne l'a jamais fait = ceux qui ont eu un Mac SE se souviennent sans doute que pour ouvrir la bête il fallait un tournevis à 6 ou 8 pans mais surtout d'une longueur peu commune car les vis étaient au fond de "puits" pas facile d'accès. Seuls l'iMac premier du nom et le G4 Cube ont été vraiment faciles à démonter. 
Et d'un autre côté, aujourd'hui avec mon iMac 27" qui a presque 3 ans mais ne les fait pas, mon MacBook 12, mon iPhone 5S, El Capitan et iOS 9, c'est quand même un régal quotidien (même si c'est vrai j'utilise toujours iWeb, iMovie HD et iPhoto, mais ça c'est le côté vieux con trolleur dont parlait bertrand b.)


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

Putain illuro, en plus d'un plume acérée, tu fais preuve d'une réelle clairvoyance.

Le bilan est sans appel, on vieilli les mecs ! 

_Respect a ceux qui ont écouté des K7 en Mono, respect a ceux qui ont connu le SCSI et la Ram EDO _ (ça rime)_ _


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2015)

Ce qui relance le débat sur l'informatisation à la portée des gosses, que ce soit de la part de leurs pairs, de leurs parents ou de l'école. Il paraît qu'il existe une école en Californie, dans la Silicon Valley, non connectée. Les enfants apprennent sur papier avec tableau noir et tout. Pas d'ordinateurs ou de tablettes dans les classes, et encore moins d'Internet. Comme au bon vieux temps, quoi (grosso modo le mien. Les premiers ordinateurs que j'ai vu étaient des Micral fonctionnant en Basic. Il y en avait 8 pour plus de 2000 élèves. Bref). Motif : les enfants ne sont par définition pas assez matures pour l'informatique Facebookée d'aujourd'hui. Je n'ai pas en ce qui me concerne d'idées très arrêtées sur la question mais il faut reconnaître que l'argument tient la route, ne serait-ce que par le fait que les gosses ne conçoivent pas la manip et le marché des données dont ils font à leur insu l'objet, mais aussi par les problèmes de harcèlement en ligne qui en tue plein tous les ans faute, précisément, de déconnexion le soir après l'école. Tout un débat devrait un jour avoir lieu entre, d'une part, les tenants de la "formation" : ceux qui entendent préparer les jeunes au monde d'aujourd'hui sinon de demain, et ceux qui cherchent au contraire d'une certaine manière à les en protéger.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Putain illuro, en plus d'un plume acérée, tu fais preuve d'une réelle clairvoyance.
> 
> Le bilan est sans appel, on vieilli les mecs !
> 
> _Respect a ceux qui ont écouté des K7 en Mono, respect a ceux qui ont connu le SCSI et la Ram EDO _ (ça rime)_ _



Oui c'est vrai, on a déjà un bon parcours en micro derrière nous (35 ans pour moi). Et oui j'écoutais des K7 en mono sur le lecteur de K7 de mon TI-99/4A ou du TRS-80 sur lequel j'ai appris à programmer, et je me souviens aussi de mon premier petit poste radio mono si dépassé aujourd'hui 

Tu aurais pu ajouter la carte chat-mauve et l'imprimante a aiguille


----------



## Alias (15 Octobre 2015)

Avant mon premier Mac, un LC475 en 1995, j'ai eu un MSX ... [emoji12]


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

Moi avant l'informatique j'avais un boulier  je vous bas tous


----------



## bertrand b. (15 Octobre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En fait, d'une certaine façon, les fanboys, c'est nous, sans pourtant être forcément des geeks.





CBi a dit:


> Je me répète mais faisons la part des choses = le bon vieux temps, ça n'existe que dans les souvenirs. Faire de l'upgradable, Apple ne l'a jamais fait = ceux qui ont eu un Mac SE se souviennent sans doute que pour ouvrir la bête il fallait un tournevis à 6 ou 8 pans mais surtout d'une longueur peu commune car les vis étaient au fond de "puits" pas facile d'accès. Seuls l'iMac premier du nom et le G4 Cube ont été vraiment faciles à démonter.



Je pense que de ces considérations très vraies et assez généralistes, il faut aussi se souvenir qu'Apple un jour s'est voulu pro et qu'il l'a été : xserve, mac pro. Fut un temps, il y en avait pour tous les goûts. Aujourd'hui alors qu'on a fidélisé les pros, créé des accros à l'OS et à ses outils, on ne les sert plus. Pire, on les empêche en faisant du jetable, en bloquant tout upgrade possible. 
Clairement, il n'y a plus aucun outil pour l'usage pro : qu'on parle de simple bureautique à du très technique / spécialisé. 
On a fait un nouveau mac pro, pour le petit orgasme de présenter un nouvel ovni ... et après ? Rien. 
Plus on avance, plus on resserre le champ, plus on va à l'encontre de 1984 : il n'y a plus de think different, il n'y a plus que du "pensez tous la même chose, ayez la même bécane qui frocément ne pourra pas vous convenir à tous" (et on s'en branle vu combien on va en vendre avec 80% de marge). Qu'est ce que ca couterait à Apple de refaire un petit mac pro avec 4 slot hdd ? Rien.

B.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

Mon iPod de 2003 fonctionne toujours (batterie changée 2 fois). Mon MacBook Pro de 2006 fonctionne toujours (DD changé 1 fois, ventilo de la CG réparé, et j'ai le clavier à changer, mais chez un "brocanteur" car il n'est plus suivi par Apple). Donc oui, Apple c'est de la qualité. Ou "c'était" .

Ceci dit, je n'utilise presque plus qu'un ordi de bureau qui tourne uniquement sous *Linux Mint*. Sans aucun regret. Avec le bureau _Cinnamon_, j'adore la fonction de fenêtre en "tuiles" inspirée de Microsoft. Je m'en sers tous les jours. Quant aux logiciels, il y a tout ce que je veux. Ce qui me manque sous Linux ? _Spotlight_ ! Je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent exact. Et puis j'encode des CD en HD en vue de monter un serveur audio HD plus tard.

Ceci dit, j'envisage l'achat d'une machine portable légère (autour d'*1 kg*), peu encombrante, avec une bonne autonomie, et je ne trouve pas mon bonheur dans les PC sans OS (sur lequel je compte installer un Linux) . Alors je regarde du côté du nouveau MacBook Air , mais je le regarde pour ce qu'il est et s'il répond à un vrai besoin de ma part, pas à une fantaisie. Autrement, le iPad Air 2 pourrait être parfait avec un clavier optionnel. 

Mes besoins ? Je suis professeur des écoles stagiaire. Je suis des cours à la fac 2 jours/semaine avec certains profs TRES intéressants. J'ai tendance à être bordélique, je prends des notes sur des feuilles que je disperse de partout, et cela ne m'encourage pas à relire mes notes.

Je louche donc sur les logiciels de prise de notes qui correspondent à mon profil (comme KeepNote). 

Aussi sur des programmes d'organisation d'idée (dits heuristiques ??!!)
Énormément de LibreOffice (cahier-journal à tenir, fiche de prép à faire, devoirs -interdits- à concocter , base de données, etc ...) . 

Outil magique des enseignants aussi: www.pearltrees.com que j'adore.
De l'internet
Du codage en langage Lilypond (une sorte de LaTex) - mais ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait ça.
Apprendre un langage de programmation (un prof nous l'a conseillé, pour d'obscures raisons de compréhension de structuration du langage chez l'enfant ....)
Faire tourner GoogleEarth (pour la géographie et les maths - les élèves adorent) . Au fait, je cherche un équivalent dans le libre. Je veux me dégoogliser.
Bref, pas besoin d'un foudre de guerre, et un MacBook Air est déjà archi surdimensionné pour mon usage (je peux faire tout ça avec mon vieux MacBook Pro - mais la machine commence à montrer des signes d'usure) .  Sinon, sur un iPad , peut-on faire tourner n'importe quel logiciel prévu pour un Mac "normal" ? Comme LibreOffice ? Ou pas .... (PearlTrees + iPad = Love)

Tout ça pour dire qu'il existe encore des clients potentiels qui s'intéressent aux produits Apple pour leurs qualités intrinsèques que l'on ne retrouve pas forcément chez la concurrence.  Trouvez-moi une tablette qui tourne sous un Linux adapté ? Je sais que Canonical prévoit d'en sortir une, mais quand ? Et sera-t-elle fiable ?

Mais putain, c'est la galère pour trouver un petit portable sans Windows ! Je ne trouve pas ! Essayez, vous allez voir !

Dell propose de bons produits:  des petits PC robustes et pas chers pour l'école, AVEC Windows, ou un 15 pouces de 2 kg avec Ubuntu, et impossible de faire installer un autre Linux.


Bref, je crois qu'Apple, avec ces 2 produits (MacBook Air + iPad) peut toucher une cible-clientèle dont je fais partie. Et j'en ai rien à foutre de leurs gadgets.


----------



## woulf (15 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai que ce fil ressemble à un défilé d'anciens combattants  Manquerait plus que @thebiglebowsky pointe le bout de sa barbe !

Ahhhh, le changement de carte graphique sur mon cube G4... Manip faite en 10 minutes en prenant mon temps pour faire durer le plaisir ^^

Le problème, comme nous l'admettons tous, nous sommes au moins captifs de MacOs X, le même contre lequel j'ai pesté avec sa toute première version et l'absence de support de l'infâme raie manta USB.
Plus je regarde les surface 4, plus elles me font de l'oeil. Le problème, c'est de savoir si je m'accommoderai d'une utilisation soutenue de W10 - que je ne dénigre absolument pas, comme déjà dit, de ce que j'en ai vu, c'est plutôt très bien.
N'empêche, une surface, c'est pas donné donné non plus et niveau évolutivité (je ne parle pas des ports), ben, c'est comme mon macbook air...

Et je suis prêt à parier que c'est la même chose pour un Asus UX305 - belle bête aussi au passage.

Donc, quelque part, le problème d'évolutivité est assez généralisé. Celui de pingrerie matérielle, c'est une autre histoire, même si en général, on paie partout au prix fort les options en RAM ou SSD. 
Reste qu'apple a toujours été champion pour sous-configurer en RAM ou en vitesse de DD, souvenez vous qu'ils mettaient 2gos là où les autres en mettaient généralement 4, 4, quand c'était 8, etc. 
Les cartes graphiques sur les portables ont également toujours été clairement en deçà de ce qu'on trouve ailleurs, bref ça fait un petit moment que ça dure. 
Sans parler des blocages logiciels empêchant l'installation de nouveaux systèmes sur des machines qui pourraient très bien les supporter. Pendant un temps, on y arrive à coup de bidouille, ou de moins en moins maintenant.

Il faut les comprendre: ça n'intéresse pas grand monde de vendre un ordi tous les 8 ans, quand ils peuvent t'en vendre un tous les 3, 2 ou un an... Et de ce point de vue, ma dernière visite à l'apple store de mon coin m'a laissé perplexe... Je me disais que leur CA quotidien devait être simplement hallucinant vu le nombre de clients.

Le hic, le gros hic, c'est que ça devient carrément fou: les chipsets graphiques des nouveaux imac, oser proposer des DD 5400t, ou encore être cheap sur la partie SSD des fusion drive.
Je crois volontiers ceux qui ont ramené leurs imac flambants neufs, et même si je trouve le design du Macbook 12 à tomber par terre, le fait de jouer un peu avec en apple store et de me rendre compte que j'avais droit à la roue multicolore en fermant itunes, euh... je sais pas mais ça m'a mis comme un doute.
Et je garderai précieusement mon mini i5 2012, avec sa vraie carte graphique (oui, bon, c'est une petiote, mais c'est pour le principe)

Du coup, j'ai pris un applecare pour mon MBA 2014, que j'ai eu la bonne idée de commander avec 8gos et de lui adjoindre une carte Jetdrive de Transcend, dans le genre de la carte de Kaos.

Je bave devant les écrans rétina mais je me retiens - sauf si mon taf m'en paie un, personnellement, je n'achèterai pas. En dehors de l'écran (et encore), mon MBA convient à toutes mes activités.


----------



## woulf (15 Octobre 2015)

Delgesu a dit:


> Ceci dit, j'envisage l'achat d'une machine portable légère (autour d'*1 kg*), peu encombrante, avec une bonne autonomie, et je ne trouve pas mon bonheur dans les PC sans OS (sur lequel je compte installer un Linux) . Alors je regarde du côté du nouveau MacBook Air , mais je le regarde pour ce qu'il est et s'il répond à un vrai besoin de ma part, pas à une fantaisie. Autrement, le iPad Air 2 pourrait être parfait avec un clavier optionnel.
> 
> Bref, pas besoin d'un foudre de guerre, et un MacBook Air est déjà archi surdimensionné pour mon usage (je peux faire tout ça avec mon vieux MacBook Pro - mais la machine commence à montrer des signes d'usure) .  Sinon, sur un iPad , peut-on faire tourner n'importe quel logiciel prévu pour un Mac "normal" ? Comme LibreOffice ? Ou pas .... (PearlTrees + iPad = Love)



On a dû rédiger nos réponses en même temps ou presque 
Un Asus UX305, ça ne se trouve pas sans OS ? Je n'en lis que du bien et elle présente pas mal du tout, de ce que j'en ai vu.

Quant aux logiciels pour ipad, ben non, hein  Tu mettras des logiciels iOS, pas macOS dessus. En trouvant certains qui ont une version Mac ET iOS avec synchro et tout, mais c'est tout.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

woulf a dit:


> Le problème, comme nous l'admettons tous, nous sommes au moins captifs de MacOs X



Mon pauvre ami ... Jette un œil sur les nouveaux Linux. Tu vas vite te rendre compte que c'est aussi bon, voire mieux. Et même plus ergonomique. Un comble !


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2015)

Je travaille sous Linux. Il fait aimer avoir les mains dans le cambouis quand même...


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

woulf a dit:


> Quant aux logiciels pour ipad, ben non, hein  Tu mettras des logiciels iOS, pas macOS dessus. En trouvant certains qui ont une version Mac ET iOS avec synchro et tout, mais c'est tout.



Bon ben _exit_ l'iPad alors. ça, c'est réglé


----------



## woulf (15 Octobre 2015)

Delgesu a dit:


> Mon pauvre ami ... Jette un œil sur les nouveaux Linux. Tu vas vite te rendre compte que c'est aussi bon, voire mieux. Et même plus ergonomique. Un comble !



Pas sûr d'être encore prêt pour ça ^^
Encore que, mon logiciel fétiche, Scrivener, existe il me semble pour Linux. À vérifier s'il est au même niveau que la version Mac (en avance sur la version windows, donc j'ai peur).
Le côté de jouer de la ligne de code et du terminal, c'est encore un pré-requis ?
Parce que la prison dorée est quand même confortable, c'est bien là tout le problème...


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Je travaille sous Linux. Il fait aimer avoir les mains dans le cambouis quand même...


Très peu en fait.  De toute manière, les gens qui discutent sur ce fil sont souvent des pros de la ligne de commande, alors ce n'est pas une petite ligne pour installer un driver d'imprimante qui va les effrayer   Même moi j'y arrive ! Et encore, c'est vraiment la seule fois. Mais pour cette contrainte (qui est aussi un avantage) les bénéfices sont immenses. 

J'ai essayé le MacMini de mon père. Machine totalement silencieuse. Par contre, l'OS  ... je préfère le 10.6  de mon MacBook Pro.  On dirait que tout est orienté 'cloud, internet, AppStore' . C'est bizarre ! On se sent pris dans un système.


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai depuis 3,4 ans OS X est bcp plus orienté grand public qu'avant. Un peu comme la ram soudée ou le DD qu on ne peut plus changer. C'est "circulez y a rien à voir"


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

*Woulf* , le Asus UX305 est trop cher. Et Scrivener a l'air tip top !

*Dragao*, tu as raison, Microsoft Office est excellent, et la compatibilité des fichiers avec LibreOffice, qui est tout aussi excellent (voire mieux, selon moi, mais moins bien léché) n'est pas parfaite.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2015)

Bof.

En cas de défaillance fatale de mon iMac principal, j'ai déjà repéré la machine de remplacement. J'en ai pour 2000 euros, Magic Trackpad 2 et Apple Care compris. C'est peu ou prou ce que m'avait coûté ma machine actuelle.

Il ne faut pas non plus avoir les yeux plus gros que le porte-monnaie. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un 27" encore moins d'un écran 4k Retina. Mes seules options seraient un Fusion Drive 1To et 16 Go de Ram. Je reste dans la même game technique conforme à mon utilisation.

Ouai, ils se sucrent sur les options mais ce n'est pas nouveau. Ils ont toujours fait ça.

On ne peut pas changer les éléments ? Je n'en ai rien à foutre. Même quand j'avais un PC, je ne l'ouvrais jamais.

Il n'y a plus de GPU dédiée ? L'important pour moi c'est ce que fait la machine, pas comment elle le fait.

En attendant, mon iMac 2010 va très bien. Je touche du bois.


GNU-Linux…

C'est-à-dire un PC avec tour un écran. 

Pas de Time Machine. Non merci. 

En plus, techniquement, je déteste Linux (le noyau) et Gnome me sort par les yeux à chaque capture d'écran. Et ne me parlez pas d'Ubuntu. 


Il faut me faire un raison. Je suis passé un jour du côté obscur de la force et j'y resterai. 

"Et s'il n'en reste qu'un, je serai celui-là" comme chantait le Schmoll.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

@Delgesu

Regarde du coté du blog de korben pour te dégoogliser, qui sait ? je me souviens avoir lu un paquet de solutions libres pour remplacer Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres 
http://korben.info/framasoft-degooglise-encore-plus-fort.html

Korben quand à lui tiens aujourd'hui un blog incontournable ! bonne chasse


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

Oui, c'est vrai que le "tout-en-un" à la mode est très pratique. Et si tu ne peux te passer de Time Machine, alors c'est sûr. 

Mais le noyau ?? Il me semble que Mac OS X est un Linux, non ?

Gnome n'est pas apprécié de tous, mais il existe des tas de bureaux différents pour une même distribution. Moi j'ai un bureau Cinnamon. 

Ubuntu non plus n'est pas toujours aimé (à cause de l'interface Unity ? Mais même là, il existe d'autres bureaux Ubuntu) Vu le choix de distros qui existe, faut pas s'arrêter à Ubuntu !  http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

Oui Kaos  J'ai déjà commencé, avec une adresse mail chez Vivaldi.net   Mais il faut dire que Google est balaise !! Leurs produits sont au poil. Je me sers (pour l'instant) de leur Drive qui est juste génial.  Mais je compte en essayer d'autres. Celui de mon FAI (Orange) est merdique, mais ça dépanne.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

Debian n'est pas pour les débutants, avais-je lu ...  Mint est un fork d'Ubuntu, et leur gestionnaire de logiciels est bien fourni. J'avais essayé un fork de Salix en XFCE: super rapide, mais alors pas du tout pour les novices - lignes de commande à tous les étages !!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chacun ses goûts hein Moon ... par contre cette remarque ne veut rien dire, si tu connais Linux alors tu sais bien que le choix de l'environnement de bureau est large et rien oblige à être sur Gnome.


La remarque veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire.

"Chacun ses goûts" C'est ce que nous faisons tous dans ce fil, exprimer nos opinions.

Je n'aime pas Gnome. C'est tout. J'ai le droit de l'écrire, même si ça te défrise. 

Je sais qu'il y a le choix. Ça m'emmerde le choix.

J'étais content sur Tiger, j'étais content sur Leopard, j'étais content sur Lion et suivants et maintenant sur El Capitan.




Delgesu a dit:


> Mais le noyau ?? Il me semble que Mac OS X est un Linux, non ?



(remarque déplacée retirée par Moonwalker)

OS X est un *Unix* certifié. Depuis Leopard (2007). Il descend de la branche BSD 4.4. Son noyau est *xnu*, pas Linux.

Linux n'est pas un Unix. Il en reprend les paradigmes mais il ne se rattache à aucune branche de la famille des Unix-like, encore moins des Unix.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

euuh Moonwalker , tu es sûr que ça va ?  Tu pourrais être un tout petit plus agressif et vulgaire ?  Ma phrase était sous forme de question. D'où le "non ?" à la fin. Merci de m'avoir informé, et je ne pense pas que cela ait avoir grand-chose avec mon vénérable âge.  Donc Unix et Linux sont très différents, ce que je ne savais pas.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

Delgesu a dit:


> Mais le noyau ?? Il me semble que Mac OS X est un Linux, non ?




Malheureux ! ne dis pas ça ... 
Une partie d'OSX est basé sur BSD ( _Berkeley Software Distribution_) .
Et sans le savoir tu pointe du doigt le boulet qui empêche LINUX d'avancer / séduire, c'est leur foutu délire de licences (GPL GNU etc ..)

Le grand publique n'y capte rien, nous non plus et voila le travail ! 

Pour tout (ou presque) savoir ...
La problématique des licences est expliquée à partir de 28Min


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Linus Torvald est parti d'une version allégée d'Unix: Minix pour créer son noyau.



Une dernière pour la route :

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Unix_history-simple.svg


----------



## Delgesu (15 Octobre 2015)

Mais je fais parti du grand public ....


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2015)

On se calme sinon je remet tout le monde sous window 98, vous ferez moins les malins


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2015)

Delgesu a dit:


> euuh Moonwalker , tu es sûr que ça va ?  Tu pourrais être un tout petit plus agressif et vulgaire ?  Ma phrase était sous forme de question. D'où le "non ?" à la fin. Merci de m'avoir informé, et je ne pense pas que cela ait avoir grand-chose avec mon vénérable âge.  Donc Unix et Linux sont très différents, ce que je ne savais pas.



Ouai. Excuse-moi. Ça me fait bondir à chaque fois, quand je lis un truc comme ça.  Tu ne méritais pas ça.


Différents et semblables à la fois. C'est la même idée qui sous-tend.

Avec OS X, au niveau de l'architecture noyau, c'est le jour et la nuit. Linux est monolithique (un choix délibéré et revendiqué par Torvald), xnu est hybride. Minix est un micro noyau.

Un peu de lecture : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noyau_de_système_d'exploitation

(y'a les pour, y'a les contre – à partir de là, le débat devient quasi religieux)

De toute façon :
Linux = noyau
GNU-Linux = famille d'OS reposant sur ce noyau

Unix :
http://www.unix.org
http://www.unix.org/what_is_unix.html
http://www.darwinsys.com/history/hist.html
http://www.levenez.com/unix/


D'aucuns diront que Linux est un Unix-like puisqu'il en reprend les idées. Toutefois, il ne partage aucune ligne de code avec les différentes branches Unix ou BSD. OS X repose sur une base BSD et a en plus obtenu la certification Unix.


Pour revenir au sujet, j'estime donc que j'ai avec OS X ce qui se fait de mieux en mode Unix et qu'aller sur une plateforme Linux serait une forme de regression, quelque soit le choix du bureau.

[Attention, opinion personnelle que je n'oblige personne à partager. Je connais des gens heureux avec GNU-Linux qui n'est d'ailleurs plus aussi hermétique qu'on pourrait le croire]


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Je travaille sous Linux. Il fait aimer avoir les mains dans le cambouis quand même...



Moi aussi je suis admin Unix, et franchement quand je vois les prises de tête qu'on a parfois avec des conflits de package sous Linux, OS X est quand même un peu mieux conçu pour ça ... mais ça reste un OS assez fiable, on a 20% de notre parc de serveurs en Linux, et le gros sous AIX


----------



## espcustom (16 Octobre 2015)

si seulement on pouvait plusieurs milliers a dire stop, ca ferait bien réfléchir apple!!

en tout cas j'ai bon espoir que les nouveautés chez microsoft (meme si les prix ne sont pas forcement plus interessants...) fasse réagir apple, voir leur fasse perdre des clients. Parce que la année après année chez la pomme ca n'avance pas et ca devient de plus en plus cher. Je me rappelle encore l'époque pas si lointaine ou pour 1500eur on avait un imac 27p milieu de gamme assez costaud.

en clair apple booste bcp plus ses prix que ses machines!! et elle aurait tort de ne pas le faire si elle en vend. J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui apple n'a plus trop besoin de convaincre ses clients avec ses produits, ca se vend.
Timmy a beau dire qu'ils n'abandonneront jamais le mac, on voit clairement que les idevices ont leur priorité..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2015)

woulf a dit:


> C'est vrai que ce fil ressemble à un défilé d'anciens combattants  Manquerait plus que @thebiglebowsky pointe le bout de sa barbe !



Suis là ! ... 

Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais par solidarité, je dis *STOP* aussi ! 

De toutes manières, pour moi le problème est réglé : mon iMac 24" mid-2007 fonctionne encore très bien, mais en cas de problème, je n'aurai plus les moyens de me payer du matos Apple, à part peut-être un Mac Mini, et encore, tout dépendra de mes priorités du moment et de l'évolution improbable du Mini.

Ce n'est pas du Zola, mais ça commence à y ressembler ! 

Bon, je vous laisse, car le "haut du forum" ne me réussit pas outre mesure en ces temps-ci !


----------



## tchico (16 Octobre 2015)

C'est bien vrai, il y a des limites en tout.Quant a dire "stop" ..bof bof...il ne faut pas cracher dans la soupière.
Il suffit de se contrôler.
Mais alors, je suppose que certains vont tout abandonner et retourner aux sources de l'âge de pierre !
De ce fait.
Je revends ma belle voiture
je revends ma belle villa
Je verse mes toutes économies aux malheureux qui n'ont même pas de quoi s'offrir le droit aux soins de santé et avoir une vie décente.
Adieu veaux vaches couvées.
Je suis heureux que ce jour soit enfin arrivé.
Je suis ENFIN LIBRE.


----------



## bertrand b. (16 Octobre 2015)

N'importe quoi cette réponse ... Comme si aller voir ailleurs que chez Apple était un retour à l'age de pierre. Comme s'il n'y avait pas de choix. Abandonner Apple, ce n'est pas abandonner le voiture, c'est abandonner la marque qui mise tout uniquement sur le peinture maintenant ...
La liberté c'est de pouvoir choisir, pas de renoncer à tout.

B.


----------



## tchico (16 Octobre 2015)

Non, ce n'est pas n'importe quoi.Tu n'as pas bien compris le sens de ma réponse.
L'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs....
Apple est peut-être onéreux, mais il reste le meilleur système aujourd'hui en tout point.
Nous vivons en démocratie et chacun est libre des ses choix.
Sinon, il existe Linux....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

Avec Linux, il faut aimer ou savoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis ...

Sinon, j'ai un iPhone 4s, pour moi cela ne veut pas dire que je suis retourné à l'âge de pierre


----------



## oeufmollet (16 Octobre 2015)

Enfin repasser sous Windows, ça implique aussi de réinstaller antivirus, firewall, faire gaffe aux mises à jour des drivers
C'est un peu à cause de ça aussi que je suis passé sur mac, pas besoin d'installer des ptis logiciels pour que ça marche, quand même plus facile.
Et pour Linux, il y a quand meme pas mal de logiciels qui manquent dessus, par rapport à Windows/osx ..


----------



## Pookitoo (16 Octobre 2015)

J'aime beaucoup ce fil de discussion, les arguments sont de qualités ! Je me pose les memes questions que vous concernant le tarif prohibitif des macs actuelles, mais je sais aussi qu'ils étaient encore plus cher il y a 10 ans. Et au contraire le prix avait pas mal baissé depuis le passage à Intel. Du coup là, ils reviennent sur les prix de l'époque. 

Pourquoi pas, et je suis prêt à payer pour du materiel de qualité, je m'en sers à titre professionnel, et c'est mon ordinateur qui me fait gagner de l'argent !

Mais je ne veux pas de bugs / magouilles et autres pour que ça fonctionne !!! J'ai des sites qui ne chargent plus depuis le passage à El Capitan, des logiciels comme pixelmator, le pack office, sketch app qui plantent, l'application mail qui galère sur pas mal de points et qui plantent régulièrement aussi, AirDrop qui ne fonctionne plus, impossible d'importer mes apps iPhone dans iTunes, des ralentissements bizarres quand je tape une recherche dans safari sur l'Ipad etc ..

Pour l'imac 5k c'est totalement idiot de leur part de proposer une version avec disque à plateau, autant monter le prix directement avec un SSD dedans, et leurs choix de restez chez AMD coté carte graphique je ne comprends pas quand on voit ce que NVIDIA propose en carte graphique (meme mobile, autant mettre une grosse carte graphique mobile(vu qu'ils veulent du tout fin) NVIDIA)

Mon soucis c'est que ce n'est pas cohérent : on se positionne sur du haut de gamme mais on ne fournit pas des services et du materiel haut de gamme.

Ce n'est pas le prix mais la cohérence qui me gêne !!!!


----------



## bertrand b. (16 Octobre 2015)

Pookitoo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le prix mais la cohérence qui me gêne !!!!



Effectivement, tout cela est un problème de cohérence. Nous nous voyons l'incohérence parce que techniquement elle saute au yeux sur les macs pour qui a un tout petit peu de sens technique informatique. C'est en ça aussi qu'il faut dire stop je pense. Le prix n'est pas en cohérence, le rapport qualité prix n'y est plus.
Dites moi si je me trompe, mais en général, plus un produit se démocratise, plus son coût baisse. Chez Apple, plus ça se démocratise et plus le coût grimpe pour une qualité intrinsèque de plus en plus discutable (en oubliant même les accidents industriels type antenagate). Le marketing et la com gagnent et fond passer la pilule. Je ne dis pas qu'Apple doit arriver à du low cost pour tous, je dis que le rapport qualité prix pour moi n'y est plus. Raison pour laquelle je ne peux plus recommander Apple. En d'autres termes, la rentabilité ressentie de l'achat Apple n'existe plus.

B.


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2015)

Moi ce qui me gêne c'est plutôt *ça*  pas de miracle coté GPU visiblement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

On ne devrait pas comparer un Ordinateur avec une bagnole, ce qui a déjà été fait sur d'autres fils.

Et pourtant, nous le pouvons ou devrions le faire, si un Mac ou le Macintosh doit être un ordinateur élitiste, tout comme certaines bagnoles, dans ce cas il est admis que le concepteur ne peut, ne doit pas sortir une machine Low Cost. 

Finalement cette politique va lui permettre de sortir des machines, qui sont montées avec des composants de milieu de gamme, certes éprouvés, mais suffisamment fiable pour que leurs prix va continuer à friser les hautes sphères.

Le m'as tu vu, va donner raison à ce genre d'entreprises qui va encore longtemps s'en mettre plein les poches sur leurs dos.


----------



## Ardienn (16 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Moi ce qui me gêne c'est plutôt *ça*  pas de miracle coté GPU visiblement



Impressionant... Tout est dit.


----------



## Ipod-tow (16 Octobre 2015)

Pookitoo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le prix mais la cohérence qui me gêne !!!!



Cela ne date pas d'hier c'est même une spécialité d'apple. 

Si on remonte un peu dans le temps.

--> 2008 , Pingrerie d'apple : Macbook air vendu avec un DD de 80go au lancement de la gamme. (exemple parmis tant d'autres).



samoussa a dit:


> Moi ce qui me gêne c'est plutôt *ça*  pas de miracle coté GPU visiblement



Elle est belle  et quelque part triste  

Il est vrai qu'avec les GPU aujourd'hui disponible, pourquoi ne pas faire quelque chose de réellement puissant. Valable pour plusieurs années... 
Quitte à faire des Ordinateurs soudés pour le poids, la finesse, la légèreté autant y mettre quelque chose qui tienne la route.
Ahhh,  J'oubliais ... Société de *consommation* (mais là c'est un autre débat).


----------



## lineakd (16 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Repasser sous Windows c'est pas le pied ... C'est clair.
> 
> Mais restons objectif ... Aujourd'hui si j'utilise Windows comme j'utilise OS X avec les mêmes  précautions ... Aucun besoin d'antivirus et de firewall ... Tout est intégré à l'OS.
> Ils ont revu leur copie au moins depuis la sortie de Windows 8 au niveau de la sécurité.(même sur Windows 7, il me semble qu'on pouvait installer l'antivirus maison)



@dragao13, Oh que non, tu as toujours besoin d'un bon pare-feu et un bon anti-virus sous windows ainsi que de les configurer correctement. Sans parler de choisir un bon navigateur avec certaines extensions et d'avoir toujours à porter de main, les logiciels ccleaner et adwcleaner. 
Maintenant que microsoft vend des appareils peut-être que ceux-ci auront moins de "saloperies" en sortant de leur boite.

Il est vrai que maintenant, je vais regarder avec plus d'attention les nouveaux appareils microsoft surtout si nos amis libristes nous adaptent un gnu/linux dessus.

@oeufmollet, il y a de très bons systèmes sous gun/linux ainsi que de très bons logiciels.

@Ipod-tow, il est vrai que les 21,5" sont à fuir.


----------



## oeufmollet (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui, mais quand tu utilises des outils qui ne sont pas sur linux, t'as pas forcément envie de changer d'outil.
Exemple : je fais mes comptes sur numbers ... si je devais quitter Apple, je devrais tout convertir en Excel pour en garder une trace lisible, et switcher sur Excel ou un équivalent Linux.
Idem pour les photos, j'utilise Lightroom, qui existe certes sur Windows, mais pas Linux. J'ai bien essayé un peu Lightzone, mais il est quand même loin de LR.
Le plus pénible, comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est pour les données liées au compte mac (calendriers/contacts/mail), si je switche, ça va être compliqué (j'ai plusieurs calendriers par exemple). Alors certes je pourrais gérer ça à partir d'un mac pas cher (pas besoin d'une machine de guerre pour gérer ces données), mais aprs ça ferait doublon ..


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Moi ce qui me gêne c'est plutôt *ça*  pas de miracle coté GPU visiblement


Le truc qui me pose problème dans leur article : on ne sait pas si les tests avec les autres configurations ont été effectués avec le même OS X. Parce qu'on se doute que le nouveau 4k est venu avec El Capitan et que les performances graphiques laissent toujours à désirer au début d'un nouvel OS X.

Maintenant, Apple et les GPU… une longue histoire de m'enfoutisme.

J'ai quand même le sentiment qu'au niveau design on est arrivé dans une impasse.


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2015)

Je n'attends pas d'un iMac qu'il ait les perfs d'un macpro. Pour moi l'iMac c'est le tout en un familiale. J'attend par contre de pouvoir l'utiliser sans lags dans l'interface et mes quelques app un peu plus gourmandes pendant au moins les 5 prochaines années...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Je n'attends pas d'un iMac qu'il ait les perfs d'un macpro. Pour moi l'iMac c'est le tout en un familiale. J'attend par contre de pouvoir l'utiliser sans lags dans l'interface et mes quelques app un peu plus gourmandes pendant au moins les 5 prochaines années...


J'entends bien et je suis raccord. Toutefois, l'article ne parle pas de "lags dans l'interface". Il présente le résultat de benchs obscurs et parle de jeux, par ailleurs non dimensionnés pour le Retina. De même, il évoque souvent OpenCL mais reste muet sur _Metal_. C'est quand même le grand plus de El Capitan et l'interface au moins en bénéficie.

Et puis, comparaisons n'est pas toujours raison. Quelle conclusion cohérente peut-on tirer en mettant en vis-à-vis un chipset graphique intégré Intel et un GPU à mémoire dédié ? Le second sera toujours plus performant que le premier. Pour moi c'est comparer les carottes et les navets.

Si je regarde le graphique du CineBench 15 OpenGL, le Iris Pro 6200 fait mieux que ses prédécesseurs dans cette catégorie, et le R9 M390 ne s'incline que devant des machines dotées de processeurs i7 et un GPU plus ancien, certes, mais embarquant le double de Ram. C'est tout ce qu'il y a à en conclure.


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2015)

J'attends macg avec je l'espère un test des 2 plus gros GPU proposés


----------



## sofizabel (17 Octobre 2015)

bonjour
fil passionnant.
j'ai coutume de dire que j'étais Mac (depuis 1993), mais que je ne suis pas apple.
je précise que je n'ai jamais touché un PC. cela pourrait changer dans le futur (ce serait déjà fait sans l'OS).
être apple n'est plus qu'un snobisme, un signe extérieur de richesse, de la frime !
le plus drôle est que les plus "intégristes" sont les switchers. ah, les fraichement convertis… il faut toujours qu'ils en rajoutent !
il me semble que "l'Esprit" Mac est mort; ne subsiste que le "matuvisme". il faut être vu avec un apple.
qu'on supprime le logo lumineux, et les ventes s'éffondreraient
les acheteurs sont pour quelque chose dans cette évolution. pourquoi des portables toujours plus minces ? leur arrive-t'il souvent de devoir les glisser sous une porte ? perso, je préfère un ordinateur plus épais, mais doté d'une connectique sérieuse, dont je peux augmenter la mémoire, et changer la batterie (mon PB G4 alu me satisfait encore).
un peu marre d'être prise pour une poire, ou une pommée du petit matin (© Jacques Brel).
un "Steve" est mort, mais il en reste un; s'il voulait bien revenir…
vous l'aurez deviné: je ne fais pas la queue à quatre heure du matin devant un apple store pour acheter le dernier gadget en subissant la feinte convivialité des stroumpfs.


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2015)

sofizabel a dit:


> qu'on supprime le logo lumineux, et les ventes s'éffondreraient


Il n'y a plus de logo lumineux sur les nouveaux MacBook


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Il n'y a plus de logo lumineux sur les nouveaux MacBook


 Il n'y a pas de petite économie. Économie d'éclairage = économie d'énergie = augmentation de capacité et, peut-être, amortissement de l'idée lumineuse par une augmentation du prix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2015)

Premier point : les Mac ont toujours été chers.

Deuxième point : c'est bien gentil les SSD, Fusion Drive, écrans Retina... mais au lieu de faire une fixette là-dessus, il vaudrait mieux partir de ses besoins personnels.

Vous, je ne sais pas mais moi, avec mon Mac, je gère mes photos, mes musiques, mes documents iWork et consorts, mes mails et je vais sur le Web (tout ça avec synchro avec mes iBidules).

Il me semble que le moins cher des iMac actuellement au catalogue conviendrait à mes besoins, même avec un disque dur à 5400 tr/mn et sans carte dédiée. Et même en ajoutant l'option Fusion Drive, la facture reste d'un montant inférieur à celle de l'achat de mon iMac actuel d'août 2011 qui a aussi un disque dur à 5400 tr/mn de 1 To et 8 Go de RAM (par contre lui, il a une carte graphique dédiée) :1369 € contre 1676 € (prix du Mac plus la montée de la RAM à 8 Go (4 Go livrés d'origine)). Et mon iMac actuel tient encore parfaitement la route.

Ai-je réellement besoin d'un écran Retina ? Clairement non.
Ai-je réellement besoin d'un SSD/Fusion Drive ? Pas sûr. Mais pourquoi pas.

Donc avant de dire qu'Apple se paie notre tronche parce qu'ils vendent des Mac sans tel ou tel truc, avec de la RAM soudée (sur mon Mac elle n'est pas soudée mais j'ai anticipé au moment de l'achat un besoin de RAM supérieur et avant que j'ai besoin d'en rajouter plus il y a des chances que j'aurai changé d'ordinateur),... commencez par regarder combien vous devriez dépenser pour avoir une configuration correspondant réellement à vos besoins et combien vous avez payé votre configuration actuelle.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2015)

Vrai, récemment je suis allé à une soirée, et un mec mixait avec traktor sur un mba 11 pouces. 

Cela dit, le réel souci, au delà du fait qu'il est fréquent qu'on se laisse tenter par des machines hors normes par rapport à nos besoins, c'est qu'ils sortent désormais des machines incapables de faire tourner l'OS de manière fluide. Ce ne sont pas de gros lags, j'imagine, mais c'est inacceptable, selon moi.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2015)

Yep, je me suis lancé un peu dans traktor aussi, mais j'en suis encore à la phase découverte 

Faudrait surtout que je me prenne une petite table de mix bas de gamme histoire de pratiquer plus sérieusement pour commencer (étant dans un appart, pas besoin d'un gros truc). Par contre, j'ai un bon pote qui touche un peu, avec une bonne table, et là, s'est mit à l'octatrack d'Elektron et compagnie, bien sympa.

En effet, le choix de l'OS est primordial. J'ai commencé avec snow leopard, et j'en garde de très bons souvenirs ! OS hyper fluide et tout, et puis c'était la découverte (nostalgie).


----------



## Ipod-tow (17 Octobre 2015)

Aaaah le "Macbook Air"  le kiff de l'autonomie, la portabilité avec juste ce qu'il faut de fluidité. Il me manque mon 11 pouces de 2011 (2go ram et 64go SSD) 
Si je devais parler d'un OS ce serai Lion (j'ai adoré).

Pour revenir au sujet il est compréhensible que les personnes attendent une certaine qualité d'une machine qui paye 2000€. Même si c'est pour du travail sommaire. Avoir un mac à ce prix, qui perd, fluidité d'une année sur l'autre alors que l'investissement de base est énorme. Il y a "problème", je trouve.

On achèterait un Mac mini première configuration, d'accord que dans 2 ans il montre des ralentissements. Mais un Imac, qui est censé être le Must have, avec les dernières innovations. Ne devrait pas saccader dans un Itunes trop chargée car il y à trop d'album pour une définition 5K. Ou alors, les ingénieurs, prévoit ... et malheureusement ce n'est pas ... le cas .


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

@Moonwalker, Metal se plantera exactement comme Quickdraw ou les Sprockets autrefois. Aucun grand éditeur ne veut de truc proprio ... Les jeux resteront sur OpenGL sauf si Crosoft porte un jour DirectX ...`

Metal c'est déjà du zombie ...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> @Moonwalker, Metal se plantera exactement comme Quickdraw ou les Sprockets autrefois. Aucun grand éditeur ne veut de truc proprio ... Les jeux resteront sur OpenGL sauf si Crosoft porte un jour DirectX ...`
> 
> Metal c'est déjà du zombie ...


C'est fort possible. Tu fais bien de rappeler les précédents.

Cependant, Metal est déjà présent dans iOS et c'est une API de bas niveau, ça va un peu plus loin que OpenGL. Ce choix des API de bas niveau est aussi le choix du Khronos Group avec Vulkan (dérivé du Mantle d'AMD). On est plus aux temps glorieux du multi-plateforme à la va-comme-je-te-pousse. Il y a un réel souci d'optimisation.

En attendant, l'interface d'OS X en bénéficie et c'est ce qui m'intéresse.

Les jeux… ça me fait toujours rire quand on parle de jeux sur Mac. 

Je crois que lors qu'Apple parle de jeux, elle pense iOS et Game Center et vous vous pensez PS4 et Xbox. Les grands éditeurs, elle s'en moque un peu. Elle préfère les petits sur l'AppStore.


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

Et pourtant il y a quand même quelques bons titres sur Mac, faut cracher dans la soupe. J'ai commencé Dirt 3, et c'est bon ! 

Je m'en fou de pas avoir 5000 titres qui souvent se ressemblent tous ... et de n'avoir que 60 fps et pas 2500 ...


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@melaure, peut-être mais une (ou deux... )petite gtx ti dans un iMac ou un Mac mini...


----------



## Juanzap (17 Octobre 2015)

17/10, 14:17
J'ai fait un peu de recherche et apparement la carte graphique mobile la plus puissante de chez AMD et la radeon r9 395x 4go celle que apple propose en option sur le 27 5k haut de gamme. Un écran 5k 27" chez dell coûte environ 2500€, je pense pas que c'est imac 27 sont si cher qu'ont peu le penser comparer a un PC ensembler avec le même type de configuration. Une différence a peu près de 300€ mais on a mac os x plutôt que window. Apres je suis d'accord pour les disques plateaux sur les 21,5". Ils s'abuse sur certain produit.


----------



## Ipod-tow (17 Octobre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @melaure, peut-être mais une (ou deux... )petite gtx ti dans un iMac ou un Mac mini...



Mais Tellement


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2015)

Bon, personne ne nous oblige à acheter Apple. Si les rapports qualité/prix et matériel/logiciel deviennent inintéressants, on peut aller voir ailleurs s'il y a mieux. Je n'ai aucun iBidule, je n'ai jamais trouvé ça vraiment indispensable. Ce sont des beaux jouets pour adultes et enfants. On a le droit de jouer avec, mais si on est pas content, on peut choisir de jouer à autre chose, ou de ne pas jouer. Je reste à Lion, parce que j'ai envie de garder l'usage d'un vieux périphérique. Pour un usage secondaire, je viens d'acheter un PC 15" à 400 €.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

A propos de PC, hier sur mon portable IBM compatible, j'ai eu 21 mises à jour à faire, et tous les jours Windows veut me forcer la main pour y installer Windows 10 , si je le fais, je risque de devoir courir après les drivers pour l'imprimante utilisée par cette machine.


----------



## woulf (18 Octobre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Premier point : les Mac ont toujours été chers.
> 
> Deuxième point : c'est bien gentil les SSD, Fusion Drive, écrans Retina... mais au lieu de faire une fixette là-dessus, il vaudrait mieux partir de ses besoins personnels.



Je ne te contredirai certainement pas sur les prix des mac depuis toujours 

On hallucine parfois quand des switchers se demandent s'il leur faut absolument un i7 et 16gos de ram, pour les usages somme toute classiques 

Là où je suis nettement moins affirmatif, c'est sur le confort apporté par un SSD. Je le considère comme un énorme gain de confort et de réactivité, le genre dont tu as bien du mal à te passer après y avoir goûté. 
Par rapport à un 5400t, c'est le jour et la nuit. Le mac mini 2012 que j'ai équipé d'un SSD est transfiguré, adieu roue multicolore pour un oui ou un non, ça démarre en trombe, c'est réactif. Que du bonheur. Et c'est un avantage réellement palpable au quotidien, bien plus qu'un i7 à la place d'un i5 qui te fait gagner 10 secondes sur une tâche. 

Je comparerai ça à passer d'une voiture sans direction assistée à une voiture qui en est équipée.

Pour l'écran retina, ben là, je ne peux pas me prononcer puisque je m'en passe jusqu'ici


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2015)

woulf a dit:


> …
> 
> Là où je suis nettement moins affirmatif, c'est sur le confort apporté par un SSD. Je le considère comme un énorme gain de confort et de réactivité, le genre dont tu as bien du mal à te passer après y avoir goûté.
> Par rapport à un 5400t, c'est le jour et la nuit. Le mac mini 2012 que j'ai équipé d'un SSD est transfiguré, adieu roue multicolore pour un oui ou un non, ça démarre en trombe, c'est réactif. Que du bonheur. Et c'est un avantage réellement palpable au quotidien, bien plus qu'un i7 à la place d'un i5 qui te fait gagner 10 secondes sur une tâche.
> ...



Je partage volontiers ces opinions.
Lorsque, il y a trois ans environ, j'ai remplace le DDI de 250 G/5400 t/mn par un 750 Go/7200 t/mn j'ai déjà trouvé qu'il y avait du changement …
Lorsque, il y a un peu plus d'un an, je suis passé d'un iMac avec un DDI de 500 Go/7200  t/mn à iMac 27" avec un SSD de 500 Go, et que j'ai constaté, lors de test de performances, la différence des vitesses de lecture et d'écriture ( rapport de 5 à 7 en moyenne selon les tests) j'ai été époustouflé, et j'ai compris que le confort dû à cette réactivité allait changer sensiblement ma façon de travailler.
Dans le même temps, quand je suis passé d'un Core 2 Duo à 2,66 GHz à un Core i7 à 3,5 GHz, et que j'ai utilisé HandBrake, alors, là, j'ai compris que j'avais changé de monde : Gain moyen 5 sur une vidéo Full HD de 50 mn. Cela signifie que je suis passé de 50 mn pour une conversion à 10 minutes pour le même travail. Bien sûr, il n'y pas que là que le gain est remarquable. Ainsi, les macros Excel que j'utilise sont instantanées pour la plupart. Et, sauf peut-être une ou deux qui demandent actuellement 2 à 3 secondes, je n'attends plus. Lorsque je lance ces macros, et que je regarde le résultat, je n'ai plus la sensation d'attente. Dans un autre domaine, FM Pro, par exemple, je ne fais plus de "rétention" sur le nombre de BdD non communicantes ouvertes. Quand aux scripts, portant parfois sur des dizaines de milliers d'enregistrements, ils s'exécutent de 3 à 5 fois plus rapidement, ce gain étant essentiellement dû au fait que l'OS (Yosemite dans le cas présent) utilise 4 des 8 processeurs, au lieu de 2, et que les échanges entre disque et mémoire sont beaucoup plus rapides. Je pourrai aussi citer le gain sur les scripts pour PS, bien que seuls quatre processeurs sont utilisés.

J'ai beaucoup observé l'utilisation de la mémoire à partir du Moniteur d'activité. l'iMac avait alors 8 Go de Ram. J'ai été très surpris de constater que l'occupation de la mémoire s'établissait aux environs de 4 Go, restant en dessous de cette valeur dans le cas d'applications simples et peu gourmande, et la dépassant lorsque je chargeai la mule davantage. Même en ouvrant des dizaines de fichiers TIFF soit avec PS, soit avec Graphic Converter, la barre de pression sur la mémoire n'a jamais changé de couleur (vert), et n'a jamais atteint la valeur max.

Lorsque dans ces conditions, j'ai vu la roue multicolore apparaître et demeurer présente sans s'arrêter, la raison n'en était pas des problèmes de mémoire, mais plutôt des problèmes de " time out ". Dit autrement, soit l'OS attendait une évènement qui ne venait pas (exemple, Pages de répond pas), soit un évènement qui tardait à arriver (par exemple, tentative de connexion à un autre ordinateur lui même en état de mise en route, et pas encore capable de répondre à une requête). Et puis, il y a quelques cas qui se sont résolus seuls sans que je sache pour quelle raison.

Depuis une semaine, la RAM de ma machine a été portée à 24 Go. Je suis un peu perplexe ! Depuis ce jour-là, je n'ai plus vu la roue multicolore !

En conclusion, le choix d'une machine et de son équipement dépend essentiellement des besoins à satisfaire. Le principal obstacle au bon choix, est de définir effectivement ses besoins. Rappelons que tous les Mac sont capables d'exécuter toutes les applications écrites pour eux. Cela se fera avec des performances qui peuvent très différentes. Le confort d'utilisation, notion très subjective, est caractérisé par la réactivité et par la performance. Utiliser simplement Pages pour produire des textes de quelques pages ne nécessite pas un gros Mac. Mais utiliser Pages pour produire des documents comprenant du texte et des illustrations de quelques centaines de Pages est autre chose. Entre les deux utilisations, la différence tient dans la taille de l'écran, la mémoire disponible, la performance du processeur, et le disque contenant l'OS, les applications et les documents. Et si l'on utilise un correcteur orthographique et grammatical au sein de Pages, il faut en tenir compte. À la lecture des posts depuis quelques années, j'ai constaté que la définition des besoins est rarement bien faite. Dès que l'on pousse un peu la machine dans des tâches qui deviennent lourde pour la machine, ce n'est pas elle qu'il faut mettre en cause, mais le choix qui en a été fait. Cet état de fait m'est apparu assez fréquent. Tout le monde veut un portable pour un tas de raisons non avouables, et d'autres qui le sont, la première étant le poids ! mais qui songe beaucoup aux conséquences d'une évaluation incorrecte des besoins en puissance graphique ?


----------



## boninmi (18 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> A propos de PC, hier sur mon portable IBM compatible, j'ai eu 21 mises à jour à faire, et tous les jours Windows veut me forcer la main pour y installer Windows 10 , si je le fais, je risque de devoir courir après les drivers pour l'imprimante utilisée par cette machine.





dragao13 a dit:


> T'as raison, il est urgent d'attendre.
> Doit y avoir un truc pour désactiver ça.



Voir ici. 
Ça devient un forul Windows 10 ici ...


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2015)

Qui aime bien châtie bien. Vous ne me verrez jamais critiquer Windows...[emoji317]


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

boninmi a dit:


> Voir ici.
> Ça devient un forul Windows 10 ici ...



Non mais Apple fais ce qu'il faut pour nous y pousser … il y a un moment où ça devient presqu'écrit sur le produit qu'on se fou de notre g….


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2015)

Personne ne nous empêche d'aller voir ailleurs, à commencer par une majorité de professionnels

Par contre beaucoup de retraité(e)s passent au Mac, attirés qu'ils sont par le coté facile, ensuite pour gérer leurs photos, films. Le pairage avec l'iPhone est également plus simple à faire depuis un Mac. Pour ce qui est des relations avec le monde externe, Facebook, et autres ne rencontrent aucune difficulté avec un Mac.

Certains n'osent pas faire le pas, vers le Mac, soit que la famille n'y connait rien, ne les soutient pas dans ce sens, soit que les moyens à y mettre manquent à l'appel.


----------



## Fonzerelli (18 Octobre 2015)

Ce n'est pas de la faute d'Apple si l'€ s'est cassé la figure…
En Suisse, l'iPhone 6s est exactement au même prix que l'iPhone 4 à sa sortie, par exemple.

Il me semble également que des ordinateurs comme les iMac ont toujours été critiqués à leur sortie (dans leur version premier prix). Moi, j'ai un iMac 2012 avec un disque dur 5400, j'ai simplement acheté un SSD externe et ça fonctionne super !

D'accord que le prix des accessoires est trop élevé (bracelets pour watch, Smart Cover et autres adapteurs USB-C ou HDMI)

Ne pas oublier le prix à la revente !


----------



## Franz59 (19 Octobre 2015)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Bref, moi je dis stop. Je vais continuer à vivre sur mon matériel accumulé jusqu'au moment où il faudra vraiment en changer. À ce moment-là, ça sera comme pour mon téléphone : si l'indécence est toujours de mise chez Apple, si on plume du client à chaque Go de mémoire, j'irais voir ailleurs ...



Je partage tout à fait votre avis, cher confrère 
Chez Apple depuis 1983... C'est bien la 1ere fois que je n'installe pas un OS récent (je reste sous Mavericks)
J'ai pourtant bien essayé Yosemite de10.0 à 10.5, puis dernièrement El Capitan; mare de jouer les ß testeurs et de repayer des MAJ (//, CCC, GC,...)
Tant que mes machines tournent, je reste sur Mac OS, ensuite... 
Dieu sait que j'ai soutenu Apple dans les années sombres (époque Spindler/Amélio), j'ai même fait du prosélitysme, mais maintenant, c'est du grand n'importe quoi et un plus ça rapporte... Drôle d'époque...
Pour le smartphone, j'ai refilé mon IPhone 6 à mon épouse et suis l"heureux proprio d'un Asus Zenfone 5 (KL 500); un superbe objet, rapide, bien fini et agréable pour mois de 200 € (nu).


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2015)

Bien d'accord avec toi Franz59, on se demande bien pourquoi on a passé autant de temps à aider cette plateforme pendant quelques décennies pour la voir devenir ce gros truc hyper narcissique ...


----------



## samoussa (19 Octobre 2015)

Et puis ça fait 3 jours que je cherche des tests des imacs 27" avec les m395(x) et que je n'en trouve nulle part. Par contre des tests sur les présentoirs pour Apple watch, les infos sur l'ipad pro, sur le nouvel AS de Dubaï, sur les défilés de mode suivis par Apple, sur la politique de dons d'actions aux salariés d'Apple, sur la sortie du biopic sur S. Jobs et que comment Tim Cook et Jony Ive ont été blessés, sur l'Apple watch Hermes qui vaut le prix d'une voiture mais qui le vaut bien, sur les nouveaux présentoirs 3D touche des apple stores, sur l'Apple TV là pas de soucis y'a la dose et en 36 langues. En fait je crois que les mac ça ne fait plus recette et ne vaut pas le coup qu'on s'y intéresse, la majorité de la clientèle étant aujourd'hui constituée de gens venus au mac via l' iphone. 
Ayant utilisé le même imac pendant 8 ans et n'étant pas geek dans l'âme l'atterrissage en 2015 est assez rude 
Autant il'y 20 ans je n'y connaissais rien (à considérer que j'y connaisse grand chose aujourd'hui...) mais au moment de m'équiper mac s'est vite imposé comme une évidence, autant aujourd'hui je les verrais comme une bande de bobos new age prétentieux de la cote ouest et je passerais mon chemin


----------



## florian1003 (19 Octobre 2015)

OK c'est pas donné donné mais pour moi la qualité global est là, malgré quelques mesquineries (qu'Apple a toujours pratiqué), comme le 24 GB du Fusion Drive ou le disque 5400 rpm ...


----------



## bertrand b. (20 Octobre 2015)

Suite à tout cela, je me suis penché sur les dernières distributions Linux. Elles en ont fait du chemin effectivement ! Ma première impression et mon premier choix m'oriente vers Linux mint / cinnemon. C'est propre, c'est clean. Presque que je prendrais le risque de pousser ma femme dessus pour son futur cabinet (le logiciel métier est livré sur ... un mac mini ;-) et s’interroge via un simple navigateur) !
Bref, ça commence à vraiment sentir le solide !

B.


----------



## tchico (21 Octobre 2015)

Je trouve ta décision courageuse et tout à fait acceptable.
Personnellement, je n'arriverais pas à quitter , complètement, le système apple comme évoqué.
Même si tout n'est pas (plus comme avant) parfait, je l'apprécie globalement.Il me convient bien.
Mais ceci dit, existe-il un système parfait !. Non.
Peut-être Linux est ta solution ! qui sait ? ce sera suivant ses propres besoins et son expérience personnelle.

Mais chez nous on dit ceci, "le plus cher est le meilleur marché".
Et cela se vérifie en tout.

je te souhaite bonne route.


----------



## bertrand b. (21 Octobre 2015)

Merci, mais je suis encore là ;-) J'ai un mac pro à épuiser et un macbook air 2013 aussi ... 

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ta citation familiale :-D Il suffit d'avoir côtoyé des gens de l'industrie pour savoir que les autocollants, et donc les prix, sont souvent collés au bout de la même chaine de fabrication. Le cher n'est pour moi pas/plus systématiquement synonyme de qualité. il peut l'être en terme de qualité de SAV cependant, mais là encore ce n'est pas toujours le cas (Ça ne l'est pas systématiquement pour Apple, il suffit d'avoir lu les actus sur les malfaçons des produits Apple et l'absence de réaction officielle).  
Pour tout dire, je pense, surtout qu'on ne peut plus se fier systématiquement aux marques connues comme on pouvait le faire il y a peut-être 30 ans. Tous ces géants-là ne sont pas là pour faire du solide et du durable. C'est l’artisan ou la PME qui a encore cette politique-là. Eux ont parfaitement intégré la composante d'obsolescence plus ou moins programmée à leur business model et considèrent leurs produits comme du périssable à échéance bien plus courte que ce que le consommateur espère. On les comprend un peu, après avoir envahi le monde, il est peu probable que les extraterrestres viennent faire la queue à un Apple Store Drive pour soucoupe volante et permettent à la courbe des ventes d'un iPhone durable et résistant de ne jamais infléchir ... 

B.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Novembre 2015)

Je note un truc malheureusement vrai, et ça m'en rappelle un autre.
- Quand je suis passé de Windows à Mac, je n'ai eu aucun problème pour récupérer mes fichiers (bon! en même temps, il faut avouer que j'avais perdu la moitié de mes documents au minimum, ça m'a aidé).
- Si je repasse sur Windows, je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je vais faire de tous mes documents Pages et KeyNote. S'il faut tout convertir, j'en ai pour au moins une semaine de moulinette


----------



## bertrand b. (1 Novembre 2015)

Conclusion plus qu'évidente à tirer selon moi ! Tu utilises bien trop de logiciels propriétaires et mono plateforme ! Et surtout plus le temps passe, plus tu auras du mal à en sortir ! Le cercle vicieux qu'il faut prendre le temps de casser à un moment !

B.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Novembre 2015)

Oui, malheureusement les logiciels propriétaires sont justement ce qui fait le charme du Mac. Si c'est pour utiliser LibreOffice, autant aller sous Linux.


----------



## bertrand b. (1 Novembre 2015)

Il n'est pas interdit d'avoir des logiciels propriétaires et des formats de sauvegarde plutôt standards ;-) Le problème de plus c'est qu'Apple ne s'est pas livré à un très grand suivi de son software depuis qqs années et que les mauvaises surprises sont au coin de la rue ! 
Eco système quand même très fermé chez Apple. un peu paradoxal finalement pour un vendeur de matos.


----------



## oeufmollet (2 Novembre 2015)

En +, Apple me fait penser pour ses logiciels aux producteurs de jeux videos : pour être accessibles au plus grand nombre, on simplifie !
Regardez le nouveau Numbers, il est (ou semble) plus light que le précédent, pourquoi ??
Regardez le nouveau logiciel photo, même combat ...


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> En +, Apple me fait penser pour ses logiciels aux producteurs de jeux videos : pour être accessibles au plus grand nombre, on simplifie !
> Regardez le nouveau Numbers, il est (ou semble) plus light que le précédent, pourquoi ??
> Regardez le nouveau logiciel photo, même combat ...



D'une certaine façon, cette constatation me semble tout à fait pertinente. Mais je pense qu'il faut aller au plus profond pour chaque logiciel.
Ainsi pour Photos, qui ne me semble pas encore achevé dans le détail, je pense que la simplification donne accès à davantage de possibilités et de fonctions, même si certaines fonctions d'iPhoto ont été "oubliées".
Pour Numbers, je ne prononcerai pas, car j'utilise Excel, qui est d'un autre niveau.
Pour Pages, en revanche, le changement ergonomique ne m'a pas semblé une simplification, mais le contraire, et la disparition de fonctions n'est pas encore rattrapé. Je ne ferai que citer les difficultés qu'éprouvent les éditeurs de logiciels de correction de texte à faire fonctionner leurs outils qui sont autrement meilleurs que celui d'Apple. Quant à la gestion des styles, elle est toujours aussi lamentables.
Quant à la simplification de l'utilitaire de disque en supprimant la fonction de gestion de système RAID, elle est du plus mauvais goût. Car, en guise de simplicité, il faut soit passer par le terminal et diskutil, soit acheter un logiciel spécialisé dans ce type de fonction.

Simplification ? pas si sûr  
Tracas ? oui, c'est certain 
Méfiance et suspicion ? De plus en plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

Niveau simplification, j'ai fait un choix ou des choix

Numbers, Pages, Keynote sont logiquement sur mon Mac.
La Suite Office Pro est sur mon IBM compatible.

Photos tout comme iPhoto et Aperture, ne sont pas portable sur l'IBM Comp...
Lightroom, l'est tout comme Filemaker Pro

Finalement, je suis pour la séparation en fonction des OS installés. Si je réfléchis bien, la Suite Office ne me sert plus à grand chose, n'étant plus actif professionnellement.


----------



## Cocopop (2 Novembre 2015)

Apple n'est plus là même entreprise pour une seule raison : L’élément moteur qui était le noyau de la société n'est plus parmi nous.

Steve Jobs, malgré son caractère parfois "excessif" avait toujours dans sa tête des tonnes d'idées et surtout il exigeait qui sa société (malgré les millions de bénéfices) garde son esprit de start-up ! Par exemple, si un développeur, ingénieur ou designer avait une brillante idée à 3h du matin il se devait de la partager immédiatement avec SJ !

Depuis l'arrivée de TC si une même personne a une idée alors il doit en référer à son manager qui devra en parler au responsable pour ensuite arriver (par chance et avec beaucoup de temps) aux oreilles des décisionnaires. Bref, Apple a perdu son esprit de start-up, de boite à idée, tout simplement car TC n'est pas un de ces "geeks" qui passait son temps dans un garage avec quelques composants.

Steve Jobs avait également toujours refuser de verser 1 centime aux actionnaires car il estimait (à juste titre) que la progression du cours de l'entreprise était largement suffisante pour les contenter. Mais il savait également que le jour où il verserait des dividendes il faudrait que ces derniers soient en croissance permanente ! Pour résumer : Les investisseurs aurait la main sur Apple et brideraient toute idée novatrice de peur d'un échec.

Je vous laisse deviner ce qu'a fait TC après son arrivé au poste de CEO d'Apple... Pour information : Apple est désormais le plus gros payeur de dividende au monde ! Ah et je vais passer sur la drastique chute de l'action d'Apple après l'arrivée de TC qui était le résultat d'un manque de nouveautés/innovations (en même temps quand on bride les dév, ingé ou designer faut pas s'attendre à des miracles).

Maintenant, avant l'innovation ce qui compte c'est de garder une marge toujours plus extravagante pour contenter les investisseurs. Ce qui explique des produits d'entrée de gamme avec des freeze, des ralentissements, des disques durs à 5400tr/min, des fusion disque avec quelques maigres Go de SSD, etc.

Et je ne vais pas aborder les systèmes d'exploitations qui sont rempli de bugs basiques (wifi, mails, color wheel, curseur, etc) dès leur jour de sortie malgré 2 grosses nouveautés "majeures" si on est chanceux. Et encore une fois, il faut avoir de la chance pour voir ces bugs corriger en moins de 6 voir 12 mois.

Bref, quand j'ai découvert Apple c'était avec l'iPhone 4 et j'étais totalement émerveillé par ce téléphone réellement en avance sur son monde ! Puis j'ai eu des doutes sur l'iPad jusqu'au jour d'en posséder un ! Enfin mon premier MBP m'avait totalement comblé avec un prix raisonnable quand je voyais le niveau de la concurrence et surtout la possibilité d'upgrader ram et dd très simplement !

Maintenant c'est simple : je déconseille totalement Apple (sauf pour les tablettes où personnellement je trouve qu'ils sont encore un peu en avance) avec sa politique tarifaire délirante (allez voir le prix de la "cordelette" pour accrocher la nouvelle télécommande à son poignet), son manque totale d'innovation (politique de suiveur) et surtout la qualité de ces produits.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2015)

Ca me paraît compliqué. Je ne vais pas faire un doublon en docX de tout ce que je fais en Pages.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2015)

@Felix II — A condition d'avoir plusieurs machines/systèmes (une c'est déjà assez cher).
@Cocopop — Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca me paraît compliqué. Je ne vais pas faire un doublon en docX de tout ce que je fais en Pages.


D'autant plus qu'Apple vient de régler le problème de rétro-compatibilité avec iWork '08 dans la dernière mise à jour (disponible pour Yosemite et El Capitan). De ce fait, on a aujourd'hui avec Pages 5.6 la possibilité d'ouvrir des documents de Pages '08, Pages '09 et Microsoft Office, également d'enregistrer des documents aux formats compatibles avec Pages '09 ou Microsoft Office (en sus du PDF). Les docx de Pages 5.6 sont très bien gérés par Office 2016, mieux que ce que produit LibreOffice (j'ai testé).

@Cocopop : tissu d'élucubrations sorties d'un esprit malade ou dévasté par l'alcool et les produits stupéfiants ? 



Cocopop a dit:


> quand j'ai découvert Apple c'était avec l'iPhone 4



Reviens quand tu auras plus de bouteilles. On est nombreux par ici à ne pas avoir attendu un iPhone pour avoir un Mac. Ça nous donne une autre image de Steve Jobs, bien loin de l'hagiographie. Pour réveiller Steve à 3 heures du matin, il fallait une idée digne de Thomas Edison sinon on pouvait plier ses cartons. D'ailleurs, je doute que quelqu'un l'ait jamais fait. De son propre aveu, Steve Jobs côtoyait très peu de personnes à Apple. Souvent, quand on présentait une idée à Steve Jobs, il vous envoyait bouler en vous disant que c'était de la merde. De même, les mesquineries sur la game, les prix des options qui s'envolent, ça ne date pas de Tim Cook et du dividende par action.

Le coup du disque dur 5400 c'est à cause du design des iMacs et parce que la production des 2,5 à 7200 a été arrêtée par les constructeurs. S'ils avaient pu mettre un disque 3,5 à 7200 en option sur les iMacs 21, ils l'auraient fait, quitte à faire cracher encore 150 € au consommateur.

Et puis, c'est oublier un peu vite que l'OS est passé gratuit. Panther, Tiger et Leopard coutaient chacun 139 € ; iWork c'était 79 €, idem pour iLife.

Maintenant, si vous trouvez ça trop cher, c'est tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas dans vos moyens. Allez voir ailleurs, comme l'imitateur de ce fil. C'est l'attitude la plus saine.


----------



## Cocopop (3 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Reviens quand tu auras plus de bouteilles.
> Je vais peut-être te faire un scoop mais pour constater l'évolution (positive ou négative) d'une entreprise il n'est pas indispensable de la suivre depuis 30 ans ! Heureusement car les analystes économiques (macro/micro) auraient une moyenne d'âge assez élevé.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, si vous trouvez ça trop cher, c'est tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas dans vos moyens. Allez voir ailleurs, comme l'imitateur de ce fil. C'est l'attitude la plus saine.


Toi tu dois être du genre à penser que si on a as pas une Rolex on a raté sa vie. Sache que malgré des moyens élevés certains arrivent à penser à discerner quand c'est too much.

Je n'ai pas cherché à répondre à tes "arguments" car ces deux là résume très bien ton niveau et état d'esprit.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2015)

T'analyses rien coco, tu fantasmes.

Ce que tu penses être des innovations de Cook était déjà en place avec Steve Jobs.

Et puis, comprend une chose : en économie capitaliste, les actionnaires ont toujours la main sur l'entreprise. Steve Jobs l'a compris en 1985 à ses dépends, puis en 1997 à son avantage. Le boum de l'action Apple dans les années "iPhone" a obligé l'entreprise à prendre des mesures financières (dividende, rachat d'actions, division de la valeur) car la situation instaurée au moment de la crise de 1997 ne pouvait plus perdurer. C'est tout. Cook a toujours la confiance de l'assemblée des actionnaires et la main sur le board. La politique en place est celle qu'il définit pas celle qu'on lui impose.

Mais non, t'as pas raté ta vie avec un PC et tu ne la réussiras pas mieux parce que tu as un Mac. Il y a des mecs qui ont fait de grandes choses avec un IBM PC… Bill Gates par exemple.


----------



## oeufmollet (3 Novembre 2015)

T'as vu ça où que les hdd 2.5 7200tr ne sont plus fabriqués ? on en trouve encore sur materiel.net et d'autres sites du meme genre, heureusement que c'est encore produit ... par exemple la gamme black de WD ... (qui marche très bien d'ailleurs, j'en ai eu un dans mon MacBook qui a duré environ 8 ans, autant que le 3.5 7200tr de mon iMac)
maintenant, c'est vrai qu'on en trouve moins qu'il y a qq années, mais si Apple voulait vraiment en mettre dans ses machines, il en serait capable. C'est juste qu'il veut économiser qq euros par machine en mettant un 5400tr super lent à la place d'un 7200tr un peu moins lent (perso ça me suffit comme vitesse mais je comprends qu'après avoir gouté au ssd on trouve ça super lent). Idem pour les 24go des fusion, ça peut sembler minable mais sur le nombre de machines vendues, ils doivent encore économiser pas mal.
Bref, je dis pas qu'ils ont raison, mais juste qu'ils trouvent des raisons pour faire ça (raisons avec lesquelles je suis pas d'accord, moi non plus).

Bon, j'ai taté l'iphone 6S ce weekend : il est vraiment super ... mais je confirme que je le trouve trop gros, ça va pas être possible, il faut que je trouve un plus petit ou que je fasse des exercices pour avoir un pouce plus long.
J'ai aussi taté toute la gamme portable, et finalement, y a que le MacBook tout court que je trouve trop limité (par sa connectique), les autres me semblent suffisants pour la majorité (une alim, un usb pour un stockage externe, un second pour un 2e stockage externe pour faire des copies ou pour une souris, ...). Et le pro 15p est toujours au dessus du lot


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> T'as vu ça où que les hdd 2.5 7200tr ne sont plus fabriqués ?


Plusieurs fabricants ont arrêté la production.

Un exemple et pas des moindres : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/77928-seagate-arrete-disques-durs-25-en-7200-tpm-des-fin-dannee.htm

Et Apple ne va pas se fournir chez materiel.net.

Peut-être suis-je trop angélique, mais je ne penses pas que c'est une question de prix au sens de gratter le dernier petit sou. C'est un choix technique imposé par le design et rendu négligeable dans la game par l'introduction du fusion drive. Alors, c'est vrai qu'en entrée de gamme, ça fait mesquin. Mais ce genre de mesquineries sont le fait d'Apple depuis ses origines. Rien à voir avec les actionnaires ou Tim Cook. Apple a toujours fait ce type de combines qui invitent à se rabattre sur les options.

Idem pour le Fusion Drive nouvelle maniére. La configuration 128 + 1 To n'était pas optimale selon les dire de Apple à Ars technica. L'algorithme a été revu et ça fonctionne très bien d'après les retours de bench. Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire que 24 Go Flash soient dévolues au disque fusion au lieu de 128 ? L'important c'est le résultat obtenu dans l'assiette, pas les étapes faites en cuisine. Si vous voulez un véritable SSD, prenez les autres options. C'est aussi la conclusion de Ars Technica.
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/1...ter-screen-21-5-inch-4k-retina-imac-reviewed/


----------



## PO_ (3 Novembre 2015)

En effet, les mesquineries Apple sont loin d'avoir débutées avec l'ère Tim Cook, très loin de là : 

- vous vous souvenez combien d'années on s'est trainé le Lecteur/graveur combo : graveur CD MAIS uniquement lecteur DVD ?
- les cartes vidéo de merde, y compris sur des configs hors de prix : PowerMac G4 bi pro (800MHz, et l'année d'après le G4 MDD (Mirror Disk Drive) bi 1,25 GHz; PowerMac G5
- Dotations en RAM absolument ridicules : PowerMac G5 avec 512 Mo de RAM

et tant d'autres ...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2015)

Les 5400 c'était pour le silence (du temps de Steve Jobs déjà).


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2015)

@Cocopop

Très intéressante ta diatribe anti-Apple !

Très intéressante car tu ne démontres rien de ce que tu énonces par des exemples concrets. Tu débats sans matière et sans preuve de ce que tu avances. À te lire, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple est une entreprise en perdition, et non pas une entreprise en mutation. Et je me demandes pour quelle(s) raison(s) cette entreprise est si florissante, et en constante croissance.

Fais donc un discours pro-Apple ! Peut-être, alors, passera-t-elle en décroissance dangereuse, et deviendra-t-elle conforme à ta vision.

Je partage tout à fait l'analyse de Moonwalker



Moonwalker a dit:


> T'analyses rien coco, tu fantasmes.


----------



## Average Joe (4 Novembre 2015)

Pour ce qui est des disques durs internes à 5400 tours je crois que cela a aussi à voir avec le bruit et la consommation d'électricité. Il suffit de voir comment les "environnementalistes" de tout poil ont traîné Apple dans la boue à l'époque des iMac en plastique - comme si les concurrents faisaient mieux. Bref.


----------



## Cocopop (5 Novembre 2015)

Les arguments sont simplement les faits.

C'est comme dire que depuis Tim Cook aucun nouveau produit est révolutionnaire : le macbook fait un bide tout comme l'Apple watch.

Apple n'innove plus et ne fait que suivre les tendances lancées par les autres constructeurs.

Ah par contre au niveau de la pingrerie, de médiocre expérience des produits d'entrées de gamme, là elle continue d'y aller très fort


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Novembre 2015)

Cocopop a dit:


> Les arguments sont simplement les faits.
> 
> C'est comme dire que depuis Tim Cook aucun nouveau produit est révolutionnaire :* le macbook fait un bide tout comme l'Apple watch.*
> 
> ...



En bref, tu proposes des verges pour te faire battre …
Je ne sais pas si le macbook fait un bide, car je ne m'y suis pas vraiment intéressé.
En ce qui concerne l'Apple Watch, c'est toi qui fait un bide. Si tu t'intéresses vraiment aux faits, tu devrais savoir que la presse a largement relaté qu'en quelques mois d'existence, même pas une année, Apple est devenu le troisième acteur mondial de l'horlogerie. Je ne dis pas que le succès de l'Apple Watch sera aussi grand que celui connu par l'iPhone. Mais ce démarrage est assez étonnant …

Quant aux innovations, où à l'innovation en général, il existe d'excellents moteurs de recherche sur Internet qui te permettront de te faire une autre idée du manque d'innovation d'Apple. Pourrais-tu seulement citer les deux ou trois dernière innovations de la pomme en ne perdant pas de vue qu'une innovation n'est pas nécessairement la création d'un nouveau produit, mais aussi la manière de faire qu'un produit soit attractif. Veux-tu un exemple ? l'iPhone n'est pas une création d'un nouveau produit, mais une manière de rendre utile un téléphone autrement que pour téléphoner, d'en faire une sorte de bureau de poche. La tablette n'est pas une création d'Apple. Mais c'est Apple qui lui a donné ses lettres de noblesse en cessant d'en faire une sorte de jouet mais un outil pratique aussi bien pour les réfractaires à l'informatique, que pour les usagers de toutes professions. Une autre version du bureau mobile, mais à l'écran plus grand, utilisant le même OS. Au point que le dernier iPad Pro fait tellement envie à certains qu'ils demandent s'il peut remplacer le Macbook Pro.… etc …

Mais peut-être que l'innovation n'a de sens pour toi que par son aspect Facebook, c'est-à-dire clinquant, "m'as-tu vu", ostentatoire ! Que la partie cachée ne t'intéresse pas. Tu ignores sans doute toutes les innovations apportées par le logiciel, contenues dans l'OS. Si El Capitan commence à paraître comme une version de plus en plus prometteuse, en dépit des dysfonctionnements des premières moutures, c'est parce que ce dernier OS est justement la synthèse de tous les OS précédents. Il est vrai que tu as l'air de t'intéresser davantage à l'enveloppe qu'au moteur.

Quant au niveau de la pingrerie, ta " réflexion " me fait davantage penser à un bégaiement qu'à une conviction fondée. Autant je reconnais ce phénomène, autant j'en cherche les motivations. Les raisons purement de coût ne me satisfont pas. Les raisons de pure stratégie de vente ne me satisfont pas tout à fait. Tout porte à penser que l'idée est de faire monter le choix de l'acheteur potentiel vers le modèle supérieur. C'est assez cynique, mais vraisemblable en ce qui concerne la gamme iMac. Pas vraiment pour les autres gammes de produits, où les choix se limitent, en gros à quelques modèles (iPad, MBP, iPhone) qui se distinguent les uns des autres par une capacité de mémoire flash, et un type de processeur. De mon point de vue, la pingrerie d'Apple qui existe pour la gamme iMac, surtout la gamme à écran 21,5", n'est discernée que par ceux qui peuvent évaluer les conséquences sur la performance, c'est-à-dire par une petite minorité de la clientèle. Pour la majeure partie de la clientèle, le choix d'une telle machine est la possibilité d'avoir accès à une machine avec un écran plus grand que celui d'un portable, au même niveau de performance, et globalement mieux équipé. Hormis l'écran et l'option FD, l'iMac 21,5" n'est qu'un portable devenu transportable. Quoi qu'il en soit, il est dommage qu'Apple réduise l'intérêt de l'iMac 21,5", de telle sorte qu'il n'y a plus qu'une seule gamme, les iMac 21,5" étant le bas de gamme, et les iMac 27" le haut de gamme. Il y a quelques années, il y avait une gamme 20" ou 21,5" dont le modèle le plus puissant n'était pas bien loin du modèle le plus puissant de la gamme 24" ou 27". Cela a changé, et le modèle 21,5" le mieux équipé en option est à un prix défiant tout achat puisqu'alors un iMac 27" est beaucoup plus attractif. Malgré tout cela, il faut noter que depuis quelques années les fabricants de PC sont en difficulté, tandis qu'Apple, bon an, mal an, progresse, doucement, mais sûrement semble-t-il.

On peut avoir tous les ressentiments possibles à l'égard d'Apple. Mais les faits commerciaux, économiques et financiers sont là, et attestent du succès florissant de la firme.


----------



## Average Joe (5 Novembre 2015)

Apple n'en n'a pas moins tort de considérer l'iMac 21,5 comme un bas de gamme. Pareil pour le Mac Mini, toutes proportions gardées ; tout le monde n'a pas le besoin ni la place de caser un 27" sur un bureau. Je commence à trouver le minimalisme de la Pomme, que ce soit au niveau gamme comme à celui de l'apparence de l'OS un peu crispant. J'ai le sentiment que maintenant que Jobs n'est plus là Johnny Ive est laissé avec la bride sur le cou et se perd dans ses élucubrations "esthétiques" où il cherche à changer pour changer sans que cela ne fasse plus sens.


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2015)

Illuro, tu n'est plus un jeune poulet du Mac, tout comme moi, ne me dit pas que tu crois ce que tu viens d'écrire.

Si Apple réussit de plus en plus, ce n'est pas pour le produit, mais pour l'image que le produit donne de toi aujourd'hui. Ils jouent à fond la dessus ! En 33 ans d'Apple, je n'ai jamais vu des produits aussi décevants (avec ma vision de client, pas de macmaniac) à tel point que ce sont les premières années où je n'ai même plus envie d'en acheter, voir même de recommander ces produits. Toute les sorties me paraissent fadasse comme jamais. Du vent dans les keynote ...

J'ai quand même craqué pour un iPhone 6 et au final c'est quoi ? Une belle camelote en alu trop souple qui se déforme dans une utilisation normale. 900 euros pour ça ??? Mon iPhone 3G n'a pas bougé d'un iota. Ce n'est plus Apple, mais une autre boite sous la coupe d'un designer obsédé par la finesse qui conduit à de mauvais produits.

De plus tout est fait et simplifié pour qu'on ne deviennent que de vulgaires consommateurs de contenu iTunes, c'est tout. Attend encore un peu et OS X disparaitra avec iOS sur tout. Pour moi ce sera la fin de l'aventure pomme ...

Les produits ne sont plus conçu pour nous (et pour durer) mais uniquement dans l'optique du profit max. C'est pour ça que tout est verrouillé, et qu'on a des configs mini/prix maxi avec options de luxe. Perso le prix ne me dérange pas tant que ça, j'ai les moyens, mais c'est ce qu'on a pour le prix qui est honteux. Ton exemple de l'iMac 21 est excellent car à plus de 1000 euros, il est IMPOSSIBLE (sauf chez Apple) de vendre une machine sans un vrai GPU !

Tout ce qui me plait encore chez Apple c'est OS X. C'est le truc qui me tient sur la plateforme. Mais leur matos actuel, je voudrais pouvoir avoir une alternative tellement c'est à l'opposé de mon intérêt de client, avoir du hard un minimum évolutif que je vais garder 5/8 ans ...

Du coup si je dois penser au futur, c'est un peu la panique. Coté bureau, on sera obligé de passer un jour au hackintosh, coté mobile, je ne sais pas. Pour les tablettes pas de soucis, si j'en ai vraiment besoin, des concurrents remplaceront sans problème ma vieille tablette webOS, je pense que je ne passerais même pas par la case iPad (iOS c'est bien pour un téléphone, mais ce n'est pas sérieux pour une tablette dont je demanderais un usage proche de la micro). Pour les portables, point de salut ...

Tout ce que je souhaite c'est un retour au matos façon années 2000, le top avant qu'Apple ne se perde dans la folie des iBidules ...


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Novembre 2015)

*@melaure*
Il y a un aspect fondamental dans ma réflexion en général : le scepticisme.
Dit autrement, je crois en rien sauf en disposant de preuves scientifiques, ce qui, en matière économique est du domaine de l'utopie.
Dans mon pavé précédent, j'ai d'abord voulu montrer que l'argumentation de notre ami ne reposai que sur des "on-dit", des rumeurs, et des humeurs. D'où le terme bégaiement.

Je veux bien qu'on dise d'Apple que ce n'est pas une entreprise innovante. Encore faut-il en apporter la preuve, et ne pas passer sous silence les innovations que le communs des mortels ignores, hormis les vieilles badernes comme nous, et dont les principales sont masquées parce que enfouies dans l'OS au fil du temps. Il est vrai, et je le pense sincèrement, que les innovations voyantes d'Apple ne sont visibles que dans la transformation d'un produit existant et sans attrait en un standard, comme c'est le cas du téléphone et de la tablette. Les deux véritables innovations sont cachées : les produits spécifiquement développé pour l'usage (personnalisation des processeurs ARM, iOS). Pourtant c'est bien dans le domaine de la tablette et du téléphone qu'Apple a construit son succès actuel, grâce à un savoir faire remarquable des équipes de marketing et de R & D. Quant au succès relatés pour l'Apple Watch, je n'en ai pas cru un mot à la première lecture, et pourtant … Il est parfaitement exact, comme tu le dis, que la réussite actuelle d'Apple est basé non pas sur le produit mais l'image qu'il donne à son possesseur. Quoique certains en pensent, Steve Jobs et son successeur Tim Cook sont autant "responsables" l'un que l'autre de la situation actuelle. Ils ont très bien compris que les objets qu'ils produisent, des bidules informatiques devaient tendre vers le marché du luxe. À moins de penser que vouloir faire une success-strory  avec une entreprise est répréhensible, on ne peut pas leur reprocher de le faire.

Lorsque je raisonne avec mon passé professionnel, je ne reconnais plus Apple, du moins l'Apple de l'informatique individuelle qui m'a accompagné pendant des décennies. Là, oui, je suis beaucoup plus critique. Chez Apple l'informatique pure et dure est représentée par le haut de gamme, le Mac Pro qui est vraiment devenu professionnel, et l'iMac 27" qui est bien entrée en entreprise, et chez les particuliers qui peuvent s'en offrir. Cette informatique là ne perdure que parce qu'elle entretien le savoir-faire d'Apple en technologie informatique  et en système d'exploitation. Du coup, ce savoir-faire est utilisé pour les objets destinés à l'image. Les iPhone, les iPad, et maintenant les ordinateurs portables (dernier MB) prennent des couleurs de luxe, qui pourraient être clinquante s'il n'y avait pas encore une bonne touche de bob goût. Le blanc aluminium est réservés aux ordinateurs d'usage sans m'as-tu vu. Le "design" reste soigné, pour l'image. Le contenu se détériore même si l'écran s'améliore (l'image, là aussi). Ces ordinateurs que nous avons aimés, où l'on pouvaient faire soi-même pas mal de chose (mémoire, stockage, GPU), tous ont disparu. Il ne reste plus que le MBP 13" avec un écran non Retina, les iMac 27" réduits aux barrettes mémoire, et le Mac Pro où l'on peut tout changer, mais où ce que l'on peut changer n'est pas disponible en dehors d'Apple. Alors tout cela on peut le déplorer, le critiquer, être nostalgique. Rien ne changera dans le sens d'un retour en arrière. La prochaine étape sera la disparition du MBP 13" sans écran Retina. Je ne crois pas beaucoup à la pérennité des iMac 21,5", à moins que le prix en fasse des concurrents sérieux des MBP. Rien n'est moins sûr.

Pour les vieilles badernes que nous sommes, il ne reste plus que le mac mini pour les "petits" besoins, les iMac 27" pour un usage standard étendu, et le Mac Pro pour les plus fortunés. À condition que El Capitan soit stabilisé, et pérenne. Le peu que j'ai pratiqué OS X.11 me semble très prometteur. Mais je ne l'ai installé que pour du test. Toutefois, même sur un iMac 27" avec un processeur i7, on ressent bien qu'il s'est passé quelque chose.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (5 Novembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> De plus tout est fait et simplifié pour qu'on ne deviennent que de vulgaires consommateurs de contenu iTunes, c'est tout. *Attend encore un peu et OS X disparaitra avec iOS sur tout*. Pour moi ce sera la fin de l'aventure pomme ...
> 
> ..



Pardon ?
J'espère que c'est une blague aux dernières nouvelles Apple misait justement sur une différenciation entre ces produits (gamme) contrairement à la concurrence.

Bref, j'ai lu un peu votre topic, je reviens par le plus grand des hasards sur les forums mac pour "tater" la température ... en ayant je l'avoue, bien quelques pressentiments. Mais que ce post date seulement d'octobre 2015, j'ai l'impression d'être le Cassandre de la firm Apple. XD
J'espère ne pas être comme vous et ne pas vivre mes dernières années chez Apple, mais je dois vous avouer que j'y songe de plus en plus.


----------



## Franz59 (5 Novembre 2015)

Disons qu'Apple aurait du changer de nom en changeant de CEO, car ce n'est plus la même entreprise
Mac OS a d'ailleurs disparu pour devenir OS, tout un symbole
Il faudrait être aveugle, naïf (ou les 2) pour ne pas croire à la fusion d'OS et d'IOS; à chaque OS ça apparait un peu plus...
Cook se fiche des Mac comme de sa première chemise; quasi aucune évolution si ce n'est cosmétique (voire régression), composants cheap et dépassés, accessoires pas au point (Magic mouse II et nouveau TrackPad), OS perpétuellement en béta depuis Lion, etc...
L'avenir de la compagnie sera axée sur les objets nomades (portables et I devices); ça aurait pu même aller plus vite sans les échecs évidents du dernier MacBook et de l'IWatch.
J'ai encore la chance d'avoir un Mini I7 2012 Fusion drive, j'attends un MacPro 2009 d'occasion, le tout sous Mavericks et je compte pas vraiment évoluer. Après ? Hackintosh (si l'OS est encore regardable) ou Linux


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Mac OS a d'ailleurs disparu pour devenir OS, tout un symbole



MacOS ça date de 2002. Le jour où Steve Jobs, que son nom soit vénéré, a enterré en grande pompe MacOS 9.

Ensuite le système principal des Macintosh a été appelé Mac *OS X*. À partir de Lion, OS X seul s'est imposé. Une manière aussi de souligner le pas technologique effectué par rapport à l'évolution précédente (de Cheetah jusqu'à Snow).



Franz59 a dit:


> OS perpétuellement en béta depuis Lion


Depuis Rapsody, Franz, depuis Rapsody. 

Vous confondez une convergence bienvenue iMacs => iBidules avec un rapprochement OS X et iOS. De la fusion on en est fort loin, car il ne s'agit tout simplement pas des mêmes usages.



Franz59 a dit:


> les échecs évidents du dernier MacBook et de l'IWatch



Échecs ? En quoi ? 

Argumentez s'il-vous-plait, avec des exemples.

Je me souviens des gens qui parlaient de l'échec du MacBook Air.


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> MacOS ça date de 2002.


Sous système 8 la bécane démarrait avec "Bienvenue sur Mac OS...


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le jour où Steve Jobs, que son nom soit vénéré, a enterré en grande pompe MacOS 9.


C'est pas ce qu'il a fait de mieux...



Moonwalker a dit:


> À partir de Lion, OS X seul s'est imposé. Une manière aussi de souligner le pas technologique effectué par rapport à l'évolution précédente (de Cheetah jusqu'à Snow).


Je cherche encore... A moins de considérer que l'abandon d'AppleWorks, le Store (quasi) obligatoire et le cloud (médiocre) à tout va, la pseudo-disparition du mode Root, soient des avancées majeures  



Moonwalker a dit:


> Depuis Rapsody, Franz, depuis Rapsody.


Vous êtes dur ! Tiger, SL et Mavericks étaient de bons OS (et le sont toujours)



Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous confondez une convergence bienvenue iMacs => iBidules avec un rapprochement OS X et iOS. De la fusion on en est fort loin, car il ne s'agit tout simplement pas des mêmes usages.


Vraiment ? Regardez l'évolution du Lunchpad ou même de Mail sous El Capitan, sans parler de Photos et même des icônes quasi identiques sur les 2 plateformes.




Moonwalker a dit:


> Échecs ? En quoi ?


Echecs commerciaux  (mais c'est vrai, ça peut évoluer )
Selon une source sérieuse (Apple UK) l'IWatch serait < à 20% des prévisions initiales, le dernier Mac Book (12p) à 10%...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me souviens des gens qui parlaient de l'échec du MacBook Air.


Le démarrage a été laborieux, exact. C'est devenu une excellent machine en passant à 13p (90% des ventes) et en optant pour un SSD > 64 Go initiaux...


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2015)

Peut-être qu'en ce qui me concerne ça pourrait être jouable en y ajoutant un recul vis-à-vis de l'informatique tout court. En même temps, Mac, c'était super pour ça aussi.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (6 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> la pseudo-disparition du mode Root, soient des avancées majeures
> ...


Ha ha !

Pour ma part à chaque Maj, je "flippe" ... à tel point que je suis toujours sur Mavericks. 
Pourtant beaucoup, que je considère comme fiable, m'ont dit le plus grand bien de El Captain (bon après faut bien avouer qu'on m'avait dit la même chose pour Mavericks et pour Yosemite du coup à force de crier au loup ... )


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Sous système 8 la bécane démarrait avec "Bienvenue sur Mac OS


Sous Tiger 10.4.4 mon iMac démarrait avec Bienvenue sur Mac OS X. Et la musique était cool. 



Franz59 a dit:


> Vous êtes dur ! Tiger, SL et Mavericks étaient de bons OS (et le sont toujours)


Non. Tous les OS X sans exception ont débutés avec des défauts corrigés dans les mises à jour suivantes.



Franz59 a dit:


> Je cherche encore... A moins de considérer que l'abandon d'AppleWorks, le Store (quasi) obligatoire et le cloud (médiocre) à tout va, la pseudo-disparition du mode Root, soient des avancées majeures



AppleWorks ? Fin du support officiel en 2006. On était sur Tiger. Remerciez Apple d'avoir prolongé la vie de ce fossile le temps de la transition et même au-delà.

Le Mac App Store, je présume que c'est de lui qu'il s'agit, n'est toujours pas une obligation. On achète (ou pas) ses logiciels où on veut. Je ne vois pas le problème. S'il y en a qui voient son existence depuis 2011 comme une menace, je ne peux rien faire pour eux. Qu'ils consultent en psychiatrie.

"Pseudo-disparition". Donc il est toujours là ? Je ne vois pas quel est le problème non plus. 

OS X est toujours un Unix certifié. C'est comme ça depuis Leopard et El Capitan n'a rien changé. Sous le capot, c'est toujours le royaume de la CLI. Demande à Bompi. 



Franz59 a dit:


> Vraiment ? Regardez l'évolution du Lunchpad ou même de Mail sous El Capitan, sans parler de Photos et même des icônes quasi identiques sur les 2 plateformes.



Le rapport entre le Launchpad et iOS ? Le Launchpad est une excellente introduction. Je m'en sert au quotidien. Mail très bien également. Quand Apple apporte des innovations, je cherche quel intérêt je vais y trouver, je ne pleure pas après mes vieilles manies.

Tout le reste est esthétique. Ça ne m'a pas dérangé outre mesure qu'on change la décoration. Surtout concernant le dock, j'en avais un peu marre du pseudo-3D.

OS X depuis Lion est orienté multi-touch. Avoir un Trackpad fait beaucoup pour l'expérience utilisateur. Dommage pour ceux qui ne veulent pas le comprendre.

Photos est un nouveau logiciel. Il a besoin de s'étoffer question fonctions mais il est beaucoup plus réactif que le vieux iPhoto.



Franz59 a dit:


> Echecs commerciaux  (mais c'est vrai, ça peut évoluer )
> Selon une source sérieuse (Apple UK) l'IWatch serait < à 20% des prévisions initiales, le dernier Mac Book (12p) à 10%...



Tu sais, pour moi, les sources "sérieuses" ça sonne comme les fameux "milieux autorisés".


----------



## Average Joe (7 Novembre 2015)

Moi, je ne m'en lasse pas du Dock 3D… Du coup je reste sous Mavericks. Cela ne m'a pas empêché de passer sous iOS 7,8 et 9 toutefois. Sur un écran d'iDevice cela fait déjà moins tâche même si je regrette l'abandon du skeuomorphisme si soigné d'iOS 6. En matière de Mac mes OS préférés sont Mountain Lion, Snow Leo et Tiger (pas forcément dans cet ordre pour les deux premiers). Ce dock est même ce qui différencie Mac OS des autres OS, d'une part, et des cinq premières versions d'OS X d'autre part. Je trouve le 2D de Yosemite et El Capitan frustrant, sans parler de l'ennuyeux Helvetica très Windows pour le coup… J'ai l'impression que le génie de J. Ive appartient au passé. Maintenant qu'il est en roue libre il va finir par ne plus nous laisser grand chose sur l'écran !
Sinon en matière de Mac OS X vs OS X tout court, le dernier "Mac OS" officiel fut Lion, en version client comme serveur.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> ennuyeux Helvetica


Mais de quoi qu'il cause ?

Si c'est de la police système, celle de Yosemite est Helvetica neue et celle de El Capitan est San Francisco et je ne vois pas le rapport avec Windows. Leur aspect général est assez semblable à Lucinda Grande, celle des systèmes précédents.

Le conservatisme… quelle plaie. 



Average Joe a dit:


> le dernier "Mac OS" officiel fut Lion, en version client comme serveur.


https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1433?locale=fr_FR
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1599?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1584?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR



Et encore une fois,  c'est MAC OS X, pas Mac OS.


----------



## JSDX (11 Novembre 2015)

Totalement d'accord avec le coup de gueule de Bertrand.

Ce qui me sidère perso, c'est la connerie des mecs quand on voit leur com, les interviews, etc. C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Les mecs ne touchent plus terre, on les croirait investis d'une mission pour l'humanité, limite. Alors qu'ils font que du cash. Déjà la starification de S Jobs m'a toujours semblé un peu ridicule... Ce n'est pas Gandhi non plus.
Je suis arrivé à un point où, dès que la concurrence sera vraiment au niveau (essentiellement une question d'OS, me concernant, l'aspect extérieur je peux y renoncer plus facilement qu'un OS), je basculerai ce que je pourrai basculer (je travaille sur mac au boulot...).
J'ai un niveau de vie moyen+, et quand bien même je gagnerai 5000 balles par mois que ça me ferait quand même chier de me faire plumer sur des mesquineries incessantes et des produits trop chers globalement.


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (11 Novembre 2015)

Il y a un an ou deux, j’ai reçu un email d’Apple pour répondre à un sondage. Sur la première ou la deuxième page du sondage, on m’a demandé depuis combien de temps j’utilisais les produits Apple. J’ai coché la case « plus de 20 ans » ou un truc comme ça et le sondage s’est arrêté là ! Merci de votre participation, point barre. Casse-toi, vieux con !

Je suppose que seuls les avis de ceux qui ne font que surfer sur le Web et jouer au dernier jeu merdique de l’App Store ont eu le droit de donner leur avis sur la jolie pomme blanche lumineuse qui fait tellement chic dans leur salon feutré. Sûr que ceux-là n’ont rien à battre de la RAM soudée, des DD poussifs, de la disparition des ports et des tarifs aberrants des options.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A propos du Nouveau MacBook  et de l'Apple Watch :
> Échecs ? En quoi ?
> 
> Argumentez s'il-vous-plait, avec des exemples.



L'exemple est simple : On n'a pas de chiffre de vente. Quand tout va bien, Apple lance immédiatement les chiffres de vente a la face du monde. Quand ça va mal, Apple refuse de communiquer ou noie les vente sous d'autre ventes tout aussi annecdotiques.

Pour en revenir aux tarifs, j'aime beaucoup la demonstration de 2DSP dans les commentaires concernant l'iPad Pro.



			
				2DSP a dit:
			
		

> Énième mesquinerie, cette fois-ci plus européenne, les prix Europe justement. Les iPads étaient là la seule gamme de produits où Apple avait fait l'effort de ne pas augmenter ses tarifs (en raison de la dévaluation de l'€).
> Ainsi quand aux USA l'iPad mini démarre à 399$, en Europe il est à 399€... quand aux USA l'iPad Air démarre à 499$, en Europe il est à 499€... enfin quand aux USA l'iPad Pro démarre à 799$, en Europe il est à 919€. Ah bah non ça ne marche pas. Pourquoi l'iPad Pro est le seul de la gamme à subir la hausse des prix?
> 
> .../...
> ...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

JSDX a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Gandhi non plus.


Gandhi non plus ce n'était pas Gandhi. Loin de là.


----------



## larkhon (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plusieurs fabricants ont arrêté la production.
> 
> Un exemple et pas des moindres : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/77928-seagate-arrete-disques-durs-25-en-7200-tpm-des-fin-dannee.htm



ça n'aurait pas été plus intéressant de coller un hybride 1 To + 8 Go SSD de base ? j'imagine que ça aurait fait de l'ombre au fusion drive mais ça n'aurait pas nécessairement coûté plus cher que le 5400 tpm actuel. C'est donc un choix marketing plus que financier...


----------



## Cocopop (11 Novembre 2015)

Vue les prix (extravagants) pratiqué par la marque ET Apple revendiquant ces produits comme les plus avancés au monde TOUS les disques durs auraient dur être des SSD (ou des fusion pour ceux qui ont besoin de To de stockage) depuis longtemps !

Tous comme les modèles à +1200E devraient avoir une carte graphique dédiée et pas cette bouse d'intel. Car avoir un des MAC (portable ou fixe) les plus avancées au monde mais qui freeze lors du passage d'un bureau à un autre ou l'affichage du dashboard c'est plutôt pitoyable.

Et je ne vais pas parler du prix de l'iPhone totalement indécent aux vues des caractéristiques techniques.

Mais ils ont raisons d'augmenter les prix car tant que des "pigeons" achètent pourquoi ne pas tenter toujours plus ?

Et c'est comme çà qu'on se retrouve avec un iPen à 110E, une dragonne pour la nouvelle télécommande à 15E etc...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Novembre 2015)

JSDX a dit:


> Déjà la starification de S Jobs m'a toujours semblé un peu ridicule... Ce n'est pas Gandhi non plus.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Gandhi non plus ce n'était pas Gandhi. Loin de là.



Oui mais il parait que Steve job, ce n'est pas Steve Job non plus (tout comme Elvis et Michael Jackson d'ailleurs)
Donc au final, on retombe bien sur nos pattes 


Sinon, 100% d'accord avec l'auteur de ce fils.

J'ai un niveau de vie plutot pas mal mais ca n'empeche pas de garder une certaine forme de raison.
Les produits hi-tech ont comme caracteristiques de progresser de maniere exponentielles, et depuis peu, Apple est la seule boite a faire des produits plus cher et moins performant selon certains aspects (et selon l'evolution normale car au final ca evolue un peu mais pas suffisament bien).

Dans le besoin de renouveller un vieil Imac recemment, mais seule solution a ete de chopper un mac mini 2012 d'occase et de le doper.
La, j'en ai eu pour mon argent avec des perfs acceptables.
Mais dans quelques annees, je ne suis pas certains que je trouverais encore une solution chez Apple.

L'augmentation des prix, ca peut etre "acceptable" pour ceux qui voient Apple comme une marque de luxe et/ou de differenciation.
Sauf que pour une bonne partie des utilisateurs, on s'en fout, on veut juste que ca tourne bien,  que ca soit fiable, durable, simple et efficace.


Et de voir un OS sortir tous les ans et demi, et a chacun son lots de bugs et de corrections, je trouve ca incomprehensible.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Jobs a façonné Apple à son image : c'est donc une société arrogante, narcissique, orgueilleuse, hautaine, prétentieuse, méprisante et profondément stupide. Ils se pensent objectivement comme étant la meilleure société au monde, et pensent qu'ils peuvent tout révolutionner. C'est limite s'ils auraient pas la prétention de vouloir révolutionner le secteur aéronautique et spatial.
Je vois bien Cook aller frapper à la porte de la NASA ou Lockheed :

"Bonjour, je suis Tim Cook, CEO d'Apple. Je peux vous aider. Je veux révolutionner le vol spatial en intégrant un de nos merveilleux ipods dans les combinaisons des astronautes"

C'est Apple, ils se voient plus grands qu'ils ne le sont juste parce qu'ils arrivent pas à rester humbles devant leur succès auprès des ados de 17 ans qui achètent des iPhones. Les mecs ont pris un melon monstrueux. Je pensais que ça allait se calmer avec la mort de l'autre là, mais c'est encore pire. Plus ils vendent, plus ils se croient les rois du monde.

Ils font des produits sympas, mais le problème c'est le fanatisme autours de cette société et tous les pigeons qui arrivent pas à leur chier dessus même quand c'est nécéssaire.
Je comprends même pas pourquoi ils collent pas les iPhones direct à 2000 dollars. Ca se vendrait quand même tellement les gens ont 0 recul lorsqu'il s'agit d'Apple.


----------



## Hector Denis (11 Novembre 2015)

Je me suis inscris juste pour participer, parce que je pense que tout le monde s'aperçoit que cette "politique" n'est plus possible.

Premièrement, le matériel régresse de génération en génération, car, Apple ne fait aucun effort et espère gagner de l'agent sur le dos des acheteurs. Par exemple : les MacBook Pro qui ne viennent même pas avec une vraie carte graphique intégrée (Intel Iris mon oeil), les MacBook Air avec un processeur anémique (je ne parle même pas de celui de MB tout court...), les SSD 128 Go en entrée de gamme pour les MBP/MBA, même pas de Fusion Drive potable pour les iMac, des pièces inéchangeables (toutes soudées).
On tombe donc de plus en plus bas, c'est plus possible, et même la concurrence fait mieux (j'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, désolé).

Deuxièmement, l'OS (OS X ou iOS) qui est de moins en moins stable, en effet, on se retrouve avec une nouvelle version tous les ans, toujours avec les mêmes problèmes, moyennement optimisées, et peu stables en beta.


Franz59 a dit:


> OS perpétuellement en bêta depuis Lion



Tout de même, on a des efforts sur l'ouverture d'iOS (mais je préférerai un OS bien fermé comme jusqu'à iOS 6, un peu 7, que ouvert mais buggé) et les iPad, qui deviennent de plus en plus utilisables professionnellement.

Au final, on a des trucs très chers mais pas terribles, mais on achète toujours parce que la concurrence fait des trucs moins chers mais encore moins terrible et qu'on aime la continuité iOS/OS X. J'ai personnellement de la chance, car j'habite à Hong Kong, où tous les produits Apple sont bien moins chers (100 euros pour un iPhone/iPad 300-500 euros pour un Mac).
Merci de m'avoir lu!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

gwen a dit:


> L'exemple est simple : On n'a pas de chiffre de vente. Quand tout va bien, Apple lance immédiatement les chiffres de vente à la face du monde. Quand ça va mal, Apple refuse de communiquer ou noie les ventes sous d'autres ventes tout aussi annecdotiques.


Apple ne donne jamais de chiffres de ventes d'un produit. Que cela aille bien ou non. Au mieux des parts de marché, ou plutôt des chiffres de croissance par rapport à la concurrence quand celle-ci est en berne. De toute façon, sa manière de les présenter a toujours été insidieuse. Dans un sens comme dans l'autre, il est absurde de se baser sur un thermomètre pipé.

La vérité c'est qu'on n'en sait rien.

Mais bon, ce fil est un défouloir pour aigris et l'argumentation ne semble pas y avoir sa place. 

Encore une fois : ça ne vous plait pas ? Allez voir ailleurs. Et je ne dis pas cela sur le ton de "allez vous faire foutre". C'est un conseil tout ce qu'il y a d'amical. De consommateur à consommateurs. 



Cocopop a dit:


> Apple revendiquant ces produits comme les plus avancés au monde TOUS les disques durs auraient dur être des SSD (ou des fusion pour ceux qui ont besoin de To de stockage) depuis longtemps !



Non, mais t'es pas obligé de croire tous les délires marketing de Cupertino. 

T'as encore un peu de place pour le libre arbitre. N'est-ce pas ?

Un iMac avec un DD 5400 c'est un iMac avec un DD de 5400. Pas un iMac qui aurait du avoir un SDD ou un Fusion Drive. Le prix c'est le prix. Ça te convient ? T'achètes. Ça ne te convient pas ? T'achète pas. Y'a pas de blasphème. Pas de crime. C'est pas l'armageddon informatique.

Steve Jobs avait une formule : si les gens achètent à ce prix, c'est le prix que ça vaut. (source : Steve Wozniak)




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Sauf que pour une bonne partie des utilisateurs



Es-t sûr qu'elle soit si "bonne" cette partie ? On a trop tendance ici à se prendre pour les nombrils du monde Mac. Si on regarde les forums techniques, le macuser de base ne sait quasiment rien de sa machine et encore moins de l'informatique.


Au fait, pour les prix : remerciez aussi le gouvernement qui a augmenté la TVA et les "ayant-droits et leur racket sur les iPads.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Jobs a façonné Apple à son image : c'est donc une société arrogante, narcissique, orgueilleuse, hautaine, prétentieuse, méprisante et profondément stupide. Ils se pensent objectivement comme étant la meilleure société au monde, et pensent qu'ils peuvent tout révolutionner. C'est limite s'ils auraient pas la prétention de vouloir révolutionner le secteur aéronautique et spatial.
> Je vois bien Cook aller frapper à la porte de la NASA ou Lockheed :
> 
> "Bonjour, je suis Tim Cook, CEO d'Apple. Je peux vous aider. Je veux révolutionner le vol spatial en intégrant un de nos merveilleux ipods dans les combinaisons des astronautes"
> ...



Dommage. Ça partait bien.

Enlève profondément stupide. Steve Jobs et Apple n'ont jamais été stupides.

Sinon à part le dernier paragraphe, qui lui fait montre d'une réelle stupidité, je suis assez d'accord avec ce portrait d'Apple en négatif. Apple c'est cela mais c'est aussi autre chose.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Apple est stupide, et Steve Jobs l'était aussi.
C'est Wozniack le génie des deux. Jobs c'était juste un insecte opportuniste.
Tellement stupide que Gates l'a baisé en beauté, a fait quasiment couler sa boite, et a grandement participé à son éviction.
Le mec tellement narcissique et imbu de lui même qu'il n'a même pas vu le danger que représentait la jeune société Microsoft. Quand on est nombriliste comme Jobs et qu'on pense qu'à sa gueule, c'est ce qui arrive.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Apple ne donne jamais de chiffres de ventes d'un produit.


 La plupart des Keynotes commençaient par la progression des ventes/part de marché des produits. Sauf quand celui-ci se vendait mal comme c'était le cas de l'Apple TV qui du coup était considérée comme un Hobby.

Difficile de faire passer l'Apple Watch pour un hobby. Du coup, les ventes sont passées sous silence.

Il faudrait rechercher sur macG tous les articles parlant de la progression des ventes de tel ou tel produit pour se rendre compte que passer sous silence les ventes d'Apple Watch est suspect. À chaque a iPhone sorti, on a les chiffres de vente de la semaine de lancement (qui sont toujours " Awesome ")


----------



## larkhon (11 Novembre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *@melaure*
> 
> Je veux bien qu'on dise d'Apple que ce n'est pas une entreprise innovante. Encore faut-il en apporter la preuve



C'est bien là le décalage ; pour Apple et les gens qui suivent cela de près, il y a sans doute un enthousiasme à voir l'évolution des deux OS, les petites fonctionnalités venant se greffer à chaque itération, pour d'autres ça peut être une frustration vis-à-vis de leurs attentes qui vont éclipser tout le bénéfice des nouveautés. Pour ma part, je vais mettre en avant le fait que chaque problème de synchronisation ou de partage qu'on a pu connaître est systématiquement réglé par l'utilisation du Cloud, nous amenant parfois à une situation ubuesque où on se sert d'Internet au lieu du réseau local pour transmettre des gigaoctets de données.
De plus en plus l'innovation est un produit commercial direct ou indirect, et non une fonctionnalité qui nous permet de faire plus ou faire mieux (on pense à Apple Music, Photos et tout ce qui touche iCloud). De plus en plus l'innovation n'est plus une fonctionnalité à laquelle la concurrence n'a pas pensé mais une intégration dans l'écosystème de son propre produit (on va citer Plans, Facetime, iMessage, Apple Music, etc...).

Evidemment quand je fais cette remarque, je suis conscient que j'utilise quotidiennement les produits Apple mais je n'en tire pas un usage poussé, j'ai plus le réflex de taper une requête que de dire "Dis Siri", j'utilise de multiples services en ligne pour mes mails, calendriers et contacts, mon stockage dans le cloud, ma musique, je suis habitué à utiliser Google Maps, Skype depuis des années, et je ne vois pas de raison de changer.

Pour faire un parallèle ça me fait penser aux attentes qu'on peut placer dans un artiste. Parfois on découvre quelqu'un, à un moment de sa carrière, et on est déçu de l'évolution de son oeuvre quand elle s'éloigne de ce qu'on connait, ou quand elle devient "trop facile". Pourtant bien souvent il y a du boulot ou une nouvelle direction assumée. Mais nous restons coincés sur le grand succès ou la grande période d'inspiration, en rejetant tout ce qui n'y ressemble pas.
La question est sans doute à quel moment la lassitude interviendra...


----------



## samoussa (11 Novembre 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Apple est stupid*e, et Steve Jobs l'était aussi.*
> C'est Wozniack le génie des deux. Jobs c'était juste un insecte opportuniste.
> Tellement stupide que Gates l'a baisé en beauté, a fait quasiment couler sa boite, et a grandement participé à son éviction.
> Le mec tellement narcissique et imbu de lui même qu'il n'a même pas vu le danger que représentait la jeune société Microsoft. Quand on est nombriliste comme Jobs et qu'on pense qu'à sa gueule, c'est ce qui arrive.



Steve Jobs était sans doute plein de chose mais pas stupide. Il avait sa part de génie tout comme Woz.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Oui, ou comme pour Apple Ping. Apple qui faisait le paon les premières heures avec le nombre d'inscrits, et qui par la suite n'a plus jamais donné un seul chiffre concernant son réseau social qui bidait à mort, jusqu'à ce qu'il disparaisse


----------



## bertrand b. (11 Novembre 2015)

J'interviens suite aux messages de Moonwalker ...
Il ne fait pas oublier qu'il y a les consommateurs adultes, ceux qui s'y connaissent et il y a les autres.
Dans les autres, je mets les ados, les adultes pour qui un ordi est un ordi, en gros 90% de la population donc.
Ces gens-là ne sont acquis que par le marketing. Il suffit de regarder les cours de lycée et combien de parents se sont saignés pour payer un iPhone au gamin.
Je pense qu'il est du devoir des gens qui ont du recul sur la technologie de dire stop. Le cool a ses limites. Un téléphone ne doit pas couter un smic, surtout quand 70% de son prix est de la pure marge.
Je dis stop pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas le recul et l'analyse sur le produit.
À nous de donner une impulsion, libre ensuite à ceux qui auront écouté nos arguments de trancher. Chacun est adulte et fait ce qu'il veut de son argent. Mais pour le moment, on n'entend que le marketing de la boite et rien d'autre (voir l'article de macgé sur Apple et la presse US, les notes données aux derniers matos).

B.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

Hector Denis a dit:


> Premièrement, le matériel régresse de génération en génération, car, Apple ne fait aucun effort et espère gagner de l'agent sur le dos des acheteurs. Par exemple : les MacBook Pro qui ne viennent même pas avec une vraie carte graphique intégrée (Intel Iris mon oeil), les MacBook Air avec un processeur anémique (je ne parle même pas de celui de MB tout court...), les SSD 128 Go en entrée de gamme pour les MBP/MBA, même pas de Fusion Drive potable pour les iMac, des pièces inéchangeables (toutes soudées).


Considérations de geek.

Les gens qui ouvrent les Macs et changent des pièces sont une minorité. Ça n'intéresse pas Apple qui de toute façon n'émarge pas dans ce business.

J'ai une carte dédiée sur mon iMac 2010, j'ai un iris Pro sur un iMac 2013. À OS égal, le second explose le premier en performances graphiques. Et pourtant, au quotidien, le premier me suffit largement.

L'important ce n'est pas le matériel mais ce qu'on en fait. Un besoin important en calculs graphiques ? Choisir l'option qui va bien. Le processeur ne vous convient pas ? Passez à un autre modèle.



Hector Denis a dit:


> même la concurrence fait mieux (j'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, désolé)


En fait, t'en sais rien. 

Normal d'ailleurs, car c'est très subjectif. Ça dépend de ce que tu recherches. il n'y a pas un modèle absolu de l'informatique.

Il y a des clients avec des besoins et de l'argent. Il y a des fabricants avec des produits et un prix. Quand les deux se rencontrent, ça fait la vente.


----------



## larkhon (11 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Steve Jobs était sans doute plein de chose mais pas stupide. Il avait sa part de génie tout comme Woz.



Je pense ce qui énerve beaucoup de gens c'est tous ces articles, très sérieux, qui laissent sous-entendre que Jobs a créé les premiers Mac dans son garage tout seul comme un grand. Nul doute que le bonhomme avait une part de génie dans son approche des produits, mais c'est un peu comme dans les projets IT, en tant que développeur on est souvent irrité de voir le chef de projet recevoir les lauriers quand bien souvent il s'appuie sur l'expertise des petites mains...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

bertrand b. a dit:


> masque funéraire de Toutankhamon


Osiris


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Sans Wozniak, pas de matos. Sans matos, Jobs est neutralisé et inutile.
L'équation est vite résolue pourtant.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

larkhon a dit:


> très sérieux



On n'a pas la même notion du mot "sérieux".

Le premier talent de Jobs était de savoir reconnaître celui des autres. Le deuxième de savoir reconnaître le potentiel d'une idée. Un autre de savoir manager une équipe pour qu'elle produise le meilleur résultat possible, optimiser ses talents.

Jobs-Wozniak, Wozniak-Jobs. Sans Jobs, Wozniak n'aurait rien accompli. Il n'imaginait pas que ce qu'il créait avait une valeur, que ça puisse intéresser les autres en dehors de son cercle de nerds. Sans Wozniak, Jobs a lancé le Macintosh, NexT, Pixar, la renaissance d'Apple, l'iMac, l'iPod, l'iPhone, l'iPad.

Wozniak c'est le premier âge d'Apple, celui avant le Macintosh. Après, il a son accident d'avion et il ne sera plus jamais le même. Il reste une figure perçue de manière positive pas les geeks et le grand public parce que moins clivant que Jobs. Mais il n'en demeure pas moins qu'Apple est avant tout l'entreprise de Jobs.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On n'a pas la même notion du mot "sérieux".
> 
> Le premier talent de Jobs était de savoir reconnaître celui des autres. Le deuxième de savoir reconnaître le potentiel d'une idée. Un autre de savoir manager une équipe pour qu'elle produise le meilleur résultat possible, optimiser ses talents.
> 
> ...



Jobs était tributaire du talent créatif des concepteurs comme Wozniak ou Ive.
Un vendeur sans produits ne sert plus à rien.
Sauf que bien entendu, comme il voulait tout gérer, dans l'imaginaire des gens, c'est lui qui a aussi confectionné matériellement les premiers produits, alors qu'en réalité il savait pas tenir un fer à souder ou écrire une ligne de code.
Les vendeurs sont remplaçables; les ingénieurs de génie un peu moins.
La preuve, Apple est loin de décliner malgré la mort de Jobs.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Novembre 2015)

Fil très intéressant, je suis arrivé dessus grâce à une news sur MacG. 

En gros, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'Apple pratique une politique tarifaire en décalage avec les produits vendus. Je ne m'étendrai pas plus loin sur ce sujet ni sur les actuels produits du catalogue, tout a été dit je pense ici.

Je vais juste apporter ma pierre en disant que passer sous Windows n'est pas si terrible que ça. Je l'ai fait il y a plus d'un an maintenant, j'ai Windows 10 et un PC tour entièrement customisable. J'ai changé ma carte graphique l'autre jour, la seule question était : "bon, laquelle je m'achète ?". Pas besoin de changer l'ordi au complet. J'ai mis la config dans mon profil, si ça vous intéresse.

Cet ordi répond parfaitement à mes besoins : internet, photo, films, gaming. Il est puissant et ne m'a pas coûté cher. J'en suis très content. Mon Macbook de 2008 croupit au fond d'un placard, il avait été dans son temps poussé à bloc (2 SSD, récupérés pour mettre dans le PC, 8Go de ram)... Mais maintenant je ne l'utilise plus, le chargeur est mort et ça me coûterait 90$ pour le remplacer. Et je n'en ai plus besoin, donc...
Cette machine en son temps avait répondu à mes besoins, quand j'ai voulu changer j'ai constaté les prix hallucinants de Mac neufs... Alors j'ai monté un hackintosh... que j'ai finit par formater pour y installer Windows 8.1 puis 10.

Alors, franchement, à tous ceux qui râlent contre Apple et les Mac, je vous dis : essayez Windows. Ça a vraiment beaucoup changé. C'est vraiment très agréable à utiliser maintenant. Si vous en êtes restés à XP ou Vista, faite un effort et votre opinion pourrait changer du tout au tout.


----------



## larkhon (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'important ce n'est pas le matériel mais ce qu'on en fait.
> 
> Il y a des clients avec des besoins et de l'argent. Il y a des fabricants avec des produits et un prix. Quand les deux se rencontrent, ça fait la vente.



Si le matériel n'est pas important, pourquoi mettre l'accent sur les performances des processeurs des iPhones qui augmentent de manière significative ? parce que cette importance est avant tout déterminée par l'intérêt de le mettre en avant dans le marketing. Si les perfs ne sont pas un point fort, on n'en parle pas, c'est tout.
Que ce soit Mac ou PC, les perfs sont largement satisfaisantes pour un usage quotidien. Aujourd'hui on ne constate plus de différence notable à passer sur le dernier i7 dans une utilisation bureautique. Les iMacs avec un disque dur 5400 tpm vont être des produits d'appel (sans jeu de mots) pour des switchers, celui qui a déjà un Mac ou qui est informé passera son chemin. Et finalement c'est pas tant un souci, un SSD en disque externe peut contourner le problème...

Le but du jeu n'est pas de vendre le produit qui répond à nos besoins, car sinon un iPhone de 4,7 pouces avec un proc anémique et une énorme autonomie me conviendrait ainsi qu'à beaucoup de personnes, le but du jeu c'est de faire le produit qui réponde à l'ensemble de nos besoin -1 et faire payer pour des besoins qu'on n'a pas (encore).

Cette stratégie perdurera tant que la concurrence ne sera pas perçue comme étant au même niveau qualitatif et que l'iPhone se vendra bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

Jobs n'était pas un simple vendeur. Vendre n'est un des aspects de son travail. Il était avant tout un entrepreneur. Son domaine était l'innovation. Introduire du nouveau sur le marché, voire carrément créer le marché au besoin ou le développer quand il est à l'état latent.

@tmrfromo : tu racontes n'importe quoi. Non seulement Steve Jobs savait coder mais il n'hésitait pas à jouer du fer à souder dans les premiers temps de l'Apple I. Renseigne-toi avant d'énoncer de telles âneries.

Reconnaître à Jobs ses mérites ne diminue en rien celui des autres. D'autant plus qu'il ne s'entourait que de gens de grands talents. À moins que le but ne soit que de cracher sur sa tombe.


----------



## Mis4n7hrope (11 Novembre 2015)

Bertrand, MERCI! Je m'obstine à le faire comprendre aux gens complètement obnubilé par leurs iBidules. Idem, 10 ans que je roule pour Apple tout en leur faisant de la pub gratuite depuis toutes ces années. Mais ça c'était avant... Je switch pour le nouveau Lumia, surement un XP13 ou 15 de dell qui ma fois ont l'air vraiment sympathique comme tout, pour bien moins cher si on devait les comparer à Apple. Ou soyons fou, la surface Book avec le modèle à 2000€!


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jobs n'était pas un simple vendeur. Vendre n'est un des aspects de son travail. Il était avant tout un entrepreneur. Son domaine était l'innovation. Introduire du nouveau sur le marché, voire carrément créer le marché au besoin ou le développer quand il est à l'état latent.
> 
> @tmrfromo : tu racontes n'importe quoi. Non seulement Steve Jobs savait coder mais il n'hésitait pas à jouer du fer à souder dans les premiers temps de l'Apple I. Renseigne-toi avant d'énoncer de telles âneries.
> 
> Reconnaître à Jobs ses mérites ne diminue en rien celui des autres. D'autant plus qu'il ne s'entourait que de gens de grands talents. À moins que le but ne soit que de cracher sur sa tombe.



Avoue t'as des posters de lui dans ta chambre.


----------



## fourtwo (11 Novembre 2015)

Je reviens à la source du fil.

Je suis sous mac depuis que Leopard, "le meilleur système d'exploitation du monde", est sorti. Et c'est vrai que face à Vista, bon, il n'y avait pas photo. J'ai été séduit par cet OS parfaitement emboîté dans une machine taillée sur mesure, comme beaucoup. Machine que j'ai pu garder 5 ans en l'upgradant en douceur.

Apple ne m'intéresse plus beaucoup aujourd'hui, ils ont fait un bon (financier) spectaculaire depuis 2007, mais je les trouve lassants et arrogants, les produits ne me paraissent pas en rupture avec les précédents (je pense au macbook air ou au macbook pro retina qui avait fait tombé une ou deux mâchoires). Je ne me sens plus un "outsider" en possédant un mac, bien au contraire.

J'ai quand même senti le piège de l'écosystème verrouillé se refermer il y a deux/trois ans. Ca plus la lassitude de la qualité de leurs logiciels (photos est donc le remplaçant d'aperture ?), j'ai donc commencé durant cette période à me désolidariser doucement de tous logiciels ou services apple. En clair je n'utilise pas un seul logiciel pommé sur mon mac, l'offre est assez grande pour se tourner vers des softs spécialisés en tout domaine. Bon, il est vrai que j'utilise pas mal de services google, en terme d'écosystème fermé c'est pas mal non plus... mais au moins je retrouve tous mes documents et mes habitudes quand j'arrive au bureau sur windows 7.

Je n'ai jamais eu de ibidules. Ma femme a un ipad, mais je n'ai jamais fait l'effort de m'y intéresser. Le bureau m'a donné un iphone 5s le mois dernier. J'ai été agacé rapidement, effet usine à gaz, téléphone non reconnu du premier coup par mon ordi de bureau, indétectable par bluetooth par mon macbook air, pas moyen de changer la durée de ce foutu snooze de réveil... Bref il est retourné dans sa boîte, il est plus beau comme ça. Dire que les efforts de développement d'apple passent d'avantage dans ce téléphone si limité au lieu de ces bons vieux ordinateurs.

En bref j'aime les mac pour leur OS, que je trouve esthétique, pas farouche à dompter et assez complet pour mes besoins. Mais quand ma machine me lâchera, je serai prêt à tout quitter (pour aller où??). Il n'y a rien que je n'utilise sur mac que je ne puisse désormais utiliser sur windows... à part le finder. J'ai l'impression de les menacer comme ça, "attention ou je pars hein". Ca ne sert à rien mais au moins ça donne l'impression d'une espèce de liberté face à une entreprise qui est clairement devenu le nouveau microsoft des années 2000, bien assise sur ses réserves de cash... l'arrogance et la coolitude technologique en plus.


----------



## Sebastien_annonce (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Pas vraiment eu le courage de lire intégralement toutes les pages mais pour en revenir sur que qu'a écrit l'auteur de ce sujet, je suis assez d'accord avec lui. J'ai décidé d'amener mon MacPro 2010 au bout de ce qu'il pourra faire (Excellente machine qui est passablement modifiée) et après cela, j'investirai dans un Dell T7810 ou 7910 (malgré le fait d'être un fidèle client de la marque depuis 1991).
Les prix "débiles" des nouveaux MacPro conjugués aux manques d'extensions (1 seul processeur, cartes graphiques de m..., impossibilité de choisir entre AMD et nVidia, et j'en passe) couplé au retard pris par OS X dans le domaine de la 3D auront eu raison de ma patience...

Lors de la présentation en 2013, Phil Schiller avait dit ".. qu'il ne pouvait pas innover, mon cul...", je pense en fait qu'ils ont fait cette machine pour le c... de leurs clients et en plus, la vaseline n'est même pas fournit avec la machine !!!!!

Un MacUser exaspéré du rapport prix/performance proposé par Apple !!!!!!!


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2015)

Hou la la !

Pour les anti Steve Jobs "bien intentionnés" à tenter de le traîner plus bas que terre, je conseille la lecture facile d'un résumé de sa  vie d'entrepreneur qu'ils pourront trouver à cette adresse :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs.

Comme cela, ils trouveront que les premiers Mac n'ont pas été conçus ni fabriqués dans le "fameux garage".

Et ils découvriront, peut-être, qu'avant tout Steve Jobs était un entrepreneur. Et qu'il avait aussi quelques connaissances techniques. Je leur conseille le passage où il est question du Xerox PARC. Peut-être, là aussi, comprendront-ils que le principal talent de Steve Jobs était de reconnaître "en un clin d'œil" le potentiel d'une idée, ou d'une personne. C'est grâce à ce talent qu'il a réussi à faire d'Apple ce que cette société est devenue, en s'entourant de personnalités capables de mettre en œuvre les idées qu'il avait décelées. Tout le reste est littérature.

Le monde change. Apple change. Et les conformistes conservateurs restent …


----------



## Ponchan (11 Novembre 2015)

Je plussoie. 
Après 10 ans d'assiduité, je vais quitter le monde d'Apple pour les mêmes raisons qu'il y a 20 ans : machines trop chères, politique tarifaire incompréhensible et ras-le-bol. 
Et pourtant, j'en ai géré des machines sous Mac OS, et pas qu'un peu. Certes, je suis toujours admiratif du design et des interface des macs est des iPhones et autres iPads mais je trouve tout cela hors de prix (et surtout cher pour ce que c'est).
L'écosystème fermé, les machines irréparables, sous-équipées et in-upgradables, les iBidules à 900 balles, le Cloud à tout va etc., c'est trop. Pour moi, Apple c'est ter-mi-né. 
Il est cependant hors de question de passer sous Windows ou pire, sous Android ou un quelconque Google-machin.
J'ai déjà remplacé mon iPhone par un Jolla sous Sailfish (un OS fantastique), mon iPod par un iBasso (et son OS désuet). Quand mon MBP rendra l'âme, je le remplacerai par un Lenovo ou un Asus sous Linux


----------



## alfatech (11 Novembre 2015)

@crazy_c0vv 

tu mélanges pas mal de choses, ne compares pas un portable et un ordi tout en un avec ta tour. Les tout en un tournant sur Windows sont dans le même cas de figure qu'un iMac, à savoir une évolutivité difficile, un portable sous Windows idem.


----------



## Yann9173 (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé ce fil de discussion très intéressant et je viens y apporter ma contribution.
Pour ma part, le premier mac que j'ai acheté était un iMac G5 20". J'ai acheté par la suite beaucoup de produits pommés, j'ai conseillé à mon entourage de s'équiper en produits Apple mais il faut avouer que depuis un moment l'envie n'y est plus. Tout d'abord le prix : j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro late 2011 13" à 1150€ et je constate que celui-ci malgré le peu d'évolution à ce jour(0,1ghz de proc en plus) a vu son prix augmenter malgré la stagnation depuis 3 ans, l'euro a bon dos. Juste pour rappeler à tous ceux qui disent que les prix ne montent qu'à cause de l'euro, regardez bien ce que proposait Apple en entrée de gamme il y a quatre ans puis maintenant; mon mac mini 2012 illustre parfaitement la chose: le processeur était un intel core i5 a 2,5ghZ, qu'y a t'il maintenant? un pauvre processeur à 1,4ghz, de la rame soudée (de plus le iMac a subit la même "évolution"), alors maintenant pour 100€ de plus on obtient une machine moins performante que le modele précédant. J'ai du mal à comprendre cela pour le coup. Coté idevices j'ai beaucoup de mal à cautionner les prix pratiqués car ceux ci augmentent chaque année mais qua t-on en retour, pas d'augmentation du stockage, pas de grandes avancées qui justifient à mon sens de claquer bientôt un sic pour un iPhone mais apparement certaines personnes trouvent ça normal.


----------



## mokuchley (11 Novembre 2015)

repasser sur windows le temps qu'il réouvre les macs


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2015)

Il ne faut pas oublier de dire aussi stop à Windows 3.1


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

larkhon a dit:


> Si le matériel n'est pas important, pourquoi mettre l'accent sur les performances des processeurs des iPhones qui augmentent de manière significative ? parce que cette importance est avant tout déterminée par l'intérêt de le mettre en avant dans le marketing. Si les perfs ne sont pas un point fort, on n'en parle pas, c'est tout.
> Que ce soit Mac ou PC, les perfs sont largement satisfaisantes pour un usage quotidien. Aujourd'hui on ne constate plus de différence notable à passer sur le dernier i7 dans une utilisation bureautique. Les iMacs avec un disque dur 5400 tpm vont être des produits d'appel (sans jeu de mots) pour des switchers, celui qui a déjà un Mac ou qui est informé passera son chemin. Et finalement c'est pas tant un souci, un SSD en disque externe peut contourner le problème...
> 
> Le but du jeu n'est pas de vendre le produit qui répond à nos besoins, car sinon un iPhone de 4,7 pouces avec un proc anémique et une énorme autonomie me conviendrait ainsi qu'à beaucoup de personnes, le but du jeu c'est de faire le produit qui réponde à l'ensemble de nos besoin -1 et faire payer pour des besoins qu'on n'a pas (encore).
> ...



C'est du marketing informatique de base. La loi de Moore et toutes ces sornettes. Plus de Ghz, plus de Ram, plus de tout, et on fait sensiblement les mêmes choses.

Ah! Les bancs d'essai de Jobs lors des Keynotes... "x2 Faster"  Quelle marrade !

Les autres font pareil. Regarde avec les navigateurs, Google Chrome avec ses tests conçus sur mesure. Mozilla aussi, c'est pipé. Dans la pratique, si le serveur auquel tu tentes de connecter est en rade, ça n'ira pas plus vite pour autant à charger la page, mais il faut prétendre qu'on avance.

En réalité, les processeurs Intel marquent le pas en matière de performances et de consommation. AMD est toujours à la traîne. Les architectures ARM progressent mais elles viennent de loin. On en arrive maintenant à se heurter à des impossibilités physiques. Si on veut passer un nouveau cap, il faut changer de technologie. L'informatique de demain est toujours dans les laboratoires de recherche.

On gagne un peu sur le logiciel avec l'optimisation des frameworks, on a progressé sur les périphériques avec l'USB3 et le Thunderbolt, mais sinon question Hardware les progrès se font dans la miniaturisation et ainsi plus petit fait autant que plus grand avant. C'est aussi une forme de progrès mais ça fait moins chanter le marketing. (voir la dernière pub Apple pour l'iPhone 6S). Dans le desktop ou le laptop, il n'y a rien de fondamentalement nouveau.

Regarde chez Apple. Les machines de 2007 sont capables de faire tourner les derniers OS X huit ans après, alors que Leopard (2007) était incapable de fonctionner de façon satisfaisante sur des machines de 2004.


Apple vous propose une gamme de produits à certains prix. Vous êtes libre de ne pas (plus) y adhérer. Inutile d'insulter ceux qui y trouve (encore) leur bonheur, ce ne sont pas des moutons, ni des pigeons. Ils n'ont pas les mêmes intérêts que vous, voilà tout.



tmrfromno a dit:


> Avoue t'as des posters de lui dans ta chambre.



Hé non. Et je n'ai pas acheté sa bibliographie non plus. Et je ne vais pas voir les films qui lui sont consacrés. Paix à son âme. Merci pour le poisson.

Vois-tu, il y a suffisamment de marge entre la détestation imbécile et aveugle dont tu fais preuve dans ce fil et l'adulation béate de quelques autres ailleurs, pour que je puisse me faire une idée objective et raisonnée du personnage complexe qu'il a été. Ni dieu ni diable, un homme tout simplement, avec ses failles et ses éclairs de génie.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est du marketing informatique de base. La loi de Moore et toutes ces sornettes. Plus de Ghz, plus de Ram, plus de tout, et on fait sensiblement les mêmes choses.
> 
> Ah! Les bancs d'essai de Jobs lors des Keynotes... "x2 Faster"  Quelle marrade !
> 
> ...



Un type qui se sert de sa thune dans le but de pas faire et être comme tout le monde, contourner la loi et pas avoir à rouler avec une plaque d'immatriculation sur sa voiture, ça me suffit à le détester. Heureusement que la nature lui a rappelé qu'il n'était pas au dessus du monde, car il commençait à le penser, de son vivant, je crois. J'éprouve en effet une haine viscérale envers lui mais ça n'a rien à voir avec mon avis comme quoi il est hautement surcôté dans l'aventure Apple.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Novembre 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> @crazy_c0vv
> 
> tu mélanges pas mal de choses, ne compares pas un portable et un ordi tout en un avec ta tour. Les tout en un tournant sur Windows sont dans le même cas de figure qu'un iMac, à savoir une évolutivité difficile, un portable sous Windows idem.



Mes besoins ont changés. Quand j'ai voulu changer mon Macbook, c'était par un ordi de bureau. N'ayant rien trouvé chez Apple, j'ai été voir du côté des PC. Je voulais une machine de bureau qui soit évolutive et abordable, Apple ne me proposait rien qui réponde à mes besoins du moment. "Du moment", car oui mes besoins vont évoluer au gré de mes envies et de mes activités. Apple est très mauvais pour les clients qui sont dans mon cas.

La tour a l'avantage d'être plus évolutive qu'un portable c'est certain. Ceci dit, côté PC on a quand même des laptops évolutifs si on le veut, tout comme on a des laptops qui le sont moins. On a également, comme tu le signales, des machines de bureau tout en un qui sont assez fermés. Y a de tout, en fait. Y a assez de choix pour contenter tout le monde. 
Par contre chez Apple, tout est fermé. Et finalement assez peu de choix. 

Bref, loin de moi l'idée de comparer une tour PC et un Macbook. Je ne conseillais pas aux utilisateurs déçus par Apple et qui utilisent des Macbook ou des iMac de s'acheter une tour, mais simplement d'essayer Windows.


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2015)

Passer sur Pc ne nécessite pas forcément d'utiliser Window, l'installation d'OSX sur Pc à vraiment été facilitée et c'est maintenant à la porté de tous .... il faut 20 minutes


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Novembre 2015)

C'est ce que j'ai fait au départ, puis finalement j'ai testé Windows... et adopté


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (11 Novembre 2015)

Mis4n7hrope a dit:


> Bertrand, MERCI! Je m'obstine à le faire comprendre aux gens complètement obnubilé par leurs iBidules. Idem, 10 ans que je roule pour Apple tout en leur faisant de la pub gratuite depuis toutes ces années. Mais ça c'était avant...


Amusant, j'ai exactement le même ressenti ...
Passer X temps à dire aux gens et les switcher soi même (faut dire aussi qu'au bout d'un moment t'en as un peu marre quand on t'appelle pour dire qu'il y a truc qui marche pas et caetera ...). Et au final, on arrive dans cet espèce "d'effet de mode" pour lequel on aurait jamais été la caution.
Le plus étrange c'est qu'on a l'impression de faire du snobisme (ouais, c'était bien mais maintenant qu'il y a plus de monde, c'est plus si bien), alors que pas du tout.
D'ailleurs en parlant de la concurrence, j'avais eu l'occasion d'essayer Windows7 et c'était très très stable et plutôt pas mal (bon, après, ils sont partis en cacahuètes avec le tactile mais bon ...)

Reste plus qu'à attendre (ou pas), mais bon Iphone, Itruc, Imachin faut pas se leurrer, c'est exactement l'équivalent d'une franchise comme les pokemon pour Nintendo, ça permet de faire tourner la machine avec du cash, ça cible plus de monde ... après tout est une question de balance, si ils foutent tous leurs ingénieurs la dedans et qu'on se retrouvent avec Itruc87versionPlusDoré_extra_Big_deluxe_potatoes.
bref,


----------



## ILaw (11 Novembre 2015)

Sujet que je découvre sur le tard et qui résume tout.
Aucune critique sur la qualité et la finition des hard et soft Apple par contre un gros gros ras le bol sur les tarifs, toujours plus élevés pour des limitations  invraisemblables (ram soudée etc)

Du coup mes derniers macs...
sont des PC

Au final je conclus ainsi

- inutile de prendre de l'IMAC à 2000 voire 3000 euros un pc fixe suffit largement pour le 1/3 du prix (suffit largement, entendons nous, défonce un IMAC vu qu'on a une carte Nvidia 2G0 pour moins de 60 euros et un HD de 2T0 pour 60)
- par contre rien à faire Apple imbattable sur les ordinateurs portables (poids, finition tout alu, batterie de 7 à 12H)
- iphone trop cher, remplacement en vue par un smartphone à prix normal
- nouvelle ATV pas convaincu, je reste avec mon Apple TV1 (console de jeux ? J'ai une XBOX 360...)
- Ipad leader incontesté des tablettes (j'ai testé samsung je n'ai pas du tout aimé) par contre l'Ipad XL... non, trop cher pour un maxi Ipad
- disparition de l' ipod classic alors quand le mien me lâchera direction un recorder tascam ou yamaha

Donc PC fixe, android pour un smartphone, ipad normal et mac book pro
% de matériel Apple passant chez moi de 100% à 20/25% en quelques années. Le jour ou je trouverai un pc portable à px acceptable tout en alu, 10H autonomie batterie max 2,5 kgs ce % passera à 5/10 %

Inutile de dire ce que je pense d'une apple watch tant sur la forme que le fond.

Si le mouvement continue il ne me restera plus que l'apple tv (et encore la dernière est HORS DE PRIX) et l'ipad de chez Apple alors que j'avais presque tout (ipad iphone ipod classic, apple tv imac mac book pro et logic pro etc)


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2015)

mokuchley a dit:


> repasser sur windows le temps qu'il réouvre les macs


Faut pas rêver comme ça!
Attention à l'atterrissage !


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2015)

mokuchley a dit:


> repasser sur windows le temps qu'il réouvre les macs


Faut pas rêver comme ça ! 
Attention à l'atterrissage !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Novembre 2015)

Un peu facile.


----------



## madaniso (11 Novembre 2015)

Pour apporter ma contribution, je suis assez d'accord avec l'idée que les produits Apple sont trop chers.
Pour accepter cela, il faut voir ce que fais la concurrence.
Les pcs vendus sont majoritairement des entrées de gamme et des milieux de gamme mais dès qu'un constructeur veut sortir un produit pour concurrencer frontalement Apple, la première chose qu'il copie, c'est le prix.

Microsoft : 
- Surface Pro et Surface Book s'attaquent frontalement à l'iPad et au Macbook. L'histoire de la construction de ces produits est forcément très différente des produits Apple. Pourtant sur les sites américains, les prix sont identiques. Donc soit Microsoft vend son produit à perte, soit il marge autant qu'Apple pour être à son niveau.
- Lumia 950 et 950 XL sont les nouveaux smartphones HDG de la marque. Ils ont une fonction qui leur permet avec un dock d'être transformé en PC. Pas encore sorti, Microsoft les propose à 600 et 700 euros et offre le dock+chargeur sans fil, valeur 200 euros. Il aurait été plus simple que proposer le smartphone moins cher pour tous et de faire payer les accessoires à ceux qui les veulent vraiment, mais ça casserait le prix psychologique.

Google :
- Chromebook Pixel aussi cher qu'un Macbook mais très différent dans son utilisation et ces possibilités. Rien ne justifie un prix aussi élevé.
- Gamme Nexus : Autrefois symbole du meilleur rapport qualité prix, les prix sont des plus en plus élevé depuis le Nexus 6 et la qualité pas toujours au rendez vous. Encore une fois, on veut se placer frontalement face à Apple sur le prix.

Samsung :
les HDG Galaxy copient depuis le début point par point les iPhone y compris sur le prix.

Bref tout ça pour dire qu'une bulle spéculative s'est formée et est inconsciemment maintenue par les acheteurs. J'ai bossé chez un vendeur de mobile. Un mobile en dessous de 400 euros c'est forcément une daube pour la majorité (Encore que c'était avant de voir les modèles chinois qui cassent les prix).

A l'image de l'économie mondiale, les choses vont continuer dans ce sens là. Certains s'offriront des produits à 3 sous, jetables au bout d'un an et d'autres achèteront ce qu'on leur propose de plus cher. Il me semble qu'on avait déjà parlé sur Macg de la difficulté des produits milieu de gamme à s'imposer sur le marché. Il y a toujours ce coté "Ba à ce prix là, autant prendre un Mac/iPad/iPhone".


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Un type qui se sert de sa thune dans le but de pas faire et être comme tout le monde, contourner la loi et pas avoir à rouler avec une plaque d'immatriculation sur sa voiture, ça me suffit à le détester. Heureusement que la nature lui a rappelé qu'il n'était pas au dessus du monde, car il commençait à le penser, de son vivant, je crois. J'éprouve en effet une haine viscérale envers lui mais ça n'a rien à voir avec mon avis comme quoi il est hautement surcôté dans l'aventure Apple.


Hum… 

Vous avez vécu un traumatisme avec la maréchaussée ?

Vous avez des difficultés à digérer les prunes ? En confitures ou en tartes ?

(s'il trouvait amusant de changer de véhicule tous les six mois pour ne pas avoir à s'embarrasser de plaques minéralogiques, c'était son affaire, il me semble. Et en plus, c'est parfaitement légal en Californie)

"au dessus du monde"

Le fait qu'il a jusqu'au bout ignoré votre existence, vous rendrait-il chagrin ?

"j'éprouve une haine viscérale" 

Oui. On s'en doutait un peu à vous lire. Ça doit pouvoir se soigner mais je pense qu'un suivi psychiatrique, éventuellement en établissement fermé, est à envisager sérieusement.


"hautement sur-côté dans l'aventure Apple"

Cela est savoureux concernant le fondateur de l'entreprise sus-nommée. C'est un peu comme dire que le rôle du général Napoléon Bonaparte est hautement sur-côtés durant la période Napoléonienne.

Vous avez fait l'école du rire ?


----------



## patrick86 (11 Novembre 2015)

Cocopop a dit:


> le macbook fait un bide tout comme l'Apple watch.



Ah, la fameuse théorie du bide de l'Apple Watch qui se base sur des chiffres… inexistants. 
Le MacBook est un produit avant gardiste, cher, comme les premier MacBook Air à son époque. Inutile d'en attendre un succès insolent. Donc inutile de parler de bide. 



Cocopop a dit:


> Apple n'innove plus



Vous achetez de l'innovation ou des ordinateurs ? 
C'est pas la même chose. Quand vous attendez de l'innovation, vous voulez du rêve. Vous achetez du rêve et vous vous exposez alors sour-même à la frustration. 
Perso, j'achète des ordinateurs pour les utiliser. Savoir si les Mac sont les plus innovants ou non, je m'en cogne le coquillart avec une patte d'alligator femelle. 



Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment que maintenant que Jobs n'est plus là Johnny Ive est laissé avec la bride sur le cou et se perd dans ses élucubrations "esthétiques" où il cherche à changer pour changer sans que cela ne fasse plus sens.



Peut-être que Steve Jobs faisait un peu contre poids à certaines idées de Jony Ive. 
Mais quand on lit un peu ses discours et expressions de ses idées, on comprend vite que Jonathan Ive n'est pas obnubilé par l'esthétique, mais qu'il fait du design. Il se trouve que le design intègre l'esthétisme dans un tout. 

Voici par exemple une citation de Jony Ive que j'ai trouvé dans un livre sur le design : 
« La vision n'est pas seulement une idée fondatrice, elle contient nécessairement le moyen d’assurer sa réalisation. » 
« Un objet existe à la rencontre entre la technologie et les hommes. En tant que designers, non seulement nous influons sur la nature de cette rencontre mais, en créant quelque chose de physique, nous disposons d'un moyen puissant et immédiat de communiquer l'identité et le sens même d'un objet. Notre vraie mission n'est pas de décrire des cercles concentriques autour de projets logiques anonymes mais néanmoins puissants, mais d'étendre les capacités technologiques et de les rendre pertinentes. La recherche d'approches radicalement nouvelles dans la configuration et la fabrication des produits nécessite de développer des matériaux et des procédés fondamentalement nouveaux. Lorsque les nouvelles technologies de production sont exploitées à de meilleures fins, des solutions importantes émergent. Il s'agit de concevoir des objets qui rendent hommage aux hommes et non à des impératifs de fabrication ou de fonction. »

Jony Ive est un très bon designer matériel. Peut-être qu'il est moins bon pour les interfaces logicielles… Mais Jony n'est pas seul chez Apple et ne décide pas de tout. Les produits Apple sont conçus par une *équipe, *pas par le seul Jony. 



Franz59 a dit:


> Il faudrait être aveugle, naïf (ou les 2) pour ne pas croire à la fusion d'OS et d'IOS; à chaque OS ça apparait un peu plus...



Ou simplement lucide, observateur et pragmatique. 
Apple rapproche OS X et iOS, fonctionnellement et visuellement parlant, *depuis le début*. iOS *est* OS X, à l'exception de son interface adaptée à un paradigm d'IHM différent et quelques fonctions spécifiques à l'iPhone. Pourquoi ne devrait-elle pas le faire ? 
C'est une *bonne chose*. Ça donne plus d'intérêt à chacun des deux, qui gagent en fonctions communes et en interactions. Le passage de l'un à l'autre n'en est que plus fluide et intéressant. Là où les aigris y voient la fin des temps, les autres y voient un *gain*, un progrès, une augmentation des possibilités. 

La théorie de la "iOSisation" d'OS X est un pur fantasme des vieux Mac fans aigris qui ont simplement peur de la disparition du Macintosh.  



Franz59 a dit:


> Cook se fiche des Mac comme de sa première chemise



Croire que le Mac n'est pas important dans la stratégie d'Apple est une grosse erreur. C'est non seulement un produit qui rapporte encore beaucoup d'argent, mais qui donne aussi un intérêt fort à l'ensemble de la gamme. 

La théorie de la mort du Macintosh est recyclée à chaque lancement d'une nouvelle gamme de produit chez Apple. L'iPod devait tuer le Mac. Il ne l'a pas fait. Ça dut ensuite être l'iPhone, puis l'iPad et maintenant l'Apple Watch. 
*Aucun* de ces produits n'est en train de tuer le Mac. Au contraire : il ne fond que lui donner PLUS d'intérêt. 



Franz59 a dit:


> quasi aucune évolution si ce n'est cosmétique (voire régression), composants cheap et dépassés



Les Mac n'ont quasiment jamais été à la pointe de la crème de la toute dernière technologie. Sauf quelques cas où Apple devance les autres (SSD PCIe presque généralisés, Thunderbolt, etc.). Mais rarement Apple met la dernière carte graphique de-ouf-de-malade-de-la-mort-qui-tue. Non. Ce n'est pas le propos d'Apple. Ça ne l'a jamais été. 



Franz59 a dit:


> accessoires pas au point (Magic mouse II et nouveau TrackPad)



Qu'ont-ils de "pas au point" ? (Hormis le fait de nécessiter encore une alimentation en énergie). 



Franz59 a dit:


> OS perpétuellement en béta depuis Lion,



A bon ? Moi qui croyais qu'OS X était en beta perpétuelle depuis 10.0… 



Average Joe a dit:


> le dernier "Mac OS" officiel fut Lion, en version client comme serveur.



??? Apple nomme Mac OS X, *OS X* tout court depuis OS X 10.7, alias Lion. 
Mac OS est mort depuis longtemps. 



Gérard Ceccaldi a dit:


> Sur la première ou la deuxième page du sondage, on m’a demandé depuis combien de temps j’utilisais les produits Apple. J’ai coché la case « plus de 20 ans » ou un truc comme ça et le sondage s’est arrêté là ! Merci de votre participation, point barre. Casse-toi, vieux con !



Qui vous dit que le sondage devait durer plus ? 



Gérard Ceccaldi a dit:


> Je suppose que seuls les avis de ceux qui ne font que surfer sur le Web et jouer au dernier jeu merdique de l’App Store ont eu le droit de donner leur avis sur la jolie pomme blanche lumineuse qui fait tellement chic dans leur salon feutré. Sûr que ceux-là n’ont rien à battre de la RAM soudée, des DD poussifs, de la disparition des ports et des tarifs aberrants des options.



Vous pensez pouvoir être pertinent avec de tels préjugés ? 



tmrfromno a dit:


> Apple est stupide, et Steve Jobs l'était aussi.



Affirmer de l'entreprise connaissant l'un des plus gros succès planétaire, ainsi que de son créateur, qu'ils sont idiots, me parait parfaitement péremptoire et arrogeant. 



bertrand b. a dit:


> Dans les autres, je mets les ados, les adultes pour qui un ordi est un ordi, en gros 90% de la population donc.
> Ces gens-là ne sont acquis que par le marketing.



Les *Geeks* sont acquis par le marketing, encore plus que les autres. 
L'idée que les qualités d'un ordinateur se résument à sa fiche de spécifications techniques et qu'il faille avoir les plus gros compostants pour avoir une bonne machine, est une pure invention du marketing. 

Mais comme le geek est persuadé de détenir LA vérité, il ne supporte pas les gens qui ne sont pas impressionnés par le dernier processeur ou la carte graphique qu'arrache-sa-mère. Donc il les méprise et les classe dans une catégorie d'arriérés qui ne comprennent rien à rien et se laissent berner par le marketing. 



bertrand b. a dit:


> Un téléphone ne doit pas couter un smic, surtout quand 70% de son prix est de la pure marge.



Un "smartphone" n'est pas un téléphone. C'est un mini-ordinateur de poche. 
Une preuve du 70% de marge ? 
Et c'est quoi une "pure marge" ? 



Mis4n7hrope a dit:


> 10 ans que je roule pour Apple tout en leur faisant de la pub gratuite depuis toutes ces années.



Faut dire… faire gratuitement de la publicité pour une multinationale pendant 10 ans, quelle drôle d'idée.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (11 Novembre 2015)

Sinon, si je peux me permettre. J'ai l'impression que ça "tripe" quand même pas mal sur la question de Steve Joobs.
J'sais pas ou est ce qu'on est parti chercher (je parle pas de tout le monde évidemment) l'idée que tout va mal depuis que Jobs n'est plus là, mais je trouve ça quelque peu étrange.
En l'occurence :
- Jobs est surtout un bon manager (je sais plus ou j'ai lu ici, que Jobs avait la capacité de bien "mettre en lumière" les ingénieurs, en fait de bien les utiliser pour l'entreprise).
- Je me souviens plus, mais j'avais lu il y a longtemps un article sur Jobs parlant du temps consacré à ces enfants aux nouvelles technologies (il les restreignait ...ce que ferai tout parent censé).

Bref,
Digression.


----------



## tmrfromno (11 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hum…
> 
> Vous avez vécu un traumatisme avec la maréchaussée ?
> 
> ...



Combien de gens connaissent Steve Jobs et ignorent qui est Wozniak? Alors que grossièrement, c'est ce dernier qui a un peu tout fait quoi . Jobs avait cette propension à vouloir phagocyter tout et tout le monde en permanence. Il s'est attribué tous les mérites d'Apple et n'a jamais cherché à mettre les autres sur le devant de la scène à sa place. Il avait besoin d'attention et de considération autant qu'un môme de 2 ans, de briller, d'être étincelant aux yeux du monde, tout le temps. S'il avait pu remplacer le soleil, il l'aurait fait, lui qui pensait éclairer le monde de son génie.

J'ai quand même le droit de haïr Jobs et posséder quand même un Macbook pro non? 

Puis non, d'autres peuvent faire comme lui pour la voiture en leasing, mais ils ont peut être un peu plus de respect envers les lois et pas envie de se faire remarquer. Tout le monde n'a pas ce besoin qu'avait Jobs d'être unique dans tout ce qu'il fait.

Façons il est mort.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> l'idée que tout va mal depuis que Jobs n'est plus là, mais je trouve ça quelque peu étrange.



Pour moi, tout va mal depuis que Jonathan Ive est aux commandes plutôt. 

Mais bon, la on devis du prix pour passer au design.



tmrfromno a dit:


> Combien de gens connaissent Steve Jobs et ignorent qui est Wozniak?



Toi, tu connais tous les compositeurs derrière les tubes de tes chanteurs favoris ? Tu sais qui programme tes logiciels que tu utilises chaque jour ? Tu vas chercher l'info qui ne te servira finalement à rien juste pour te sentir mieux avant d'utiliser un produit ?

Je pense que non. Mais on est beaucoup ici a connaître l'autre Steve et savoir la valeur qu'il a. Sauf que lui a décidé de rester un peu a l'écart de toute la gloire d'Apple et continuer son bonhomme de chemin en transmettant son savoir. Mais je te rassure, depuis qu'il est passé a dans avec les stars (en tant que star) il est connu de bien plus de monde que tu ne le penses. 

Il faut arrêter de voir le monde depuis ta maigre culture et croire que toi seule peux répondre à La grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste


----------



## ILaw (11 Novembre 2015)

sauf que Apple sait très bien (sic) que pour faire tourner correctement os X 10.11 il faut au moins 8 GO de RAM alors vendre 1200 euros un mac sachant très bien qu'il ne peut pas faire tourner un soft Apple correctement c'est une honte. Idem pour les mac mini qui sont depuis peu non évolutifs

Apple avant c’était cher mais acceptable
maintenant c’est cher pour pas grand chose il faut le dire: du jetable à 2000 euros j'en veux pas

clairement si on veut prendre un mac pour en faire quelque chose et pas se montrer avec il faut au bas mot de nos jours

- HD 1TO
- ram 8 Go voire 16
- carte vidéo mini 1 GO
or on en est loin même avec  un mac, qui coute pas loin de 3X un pc de marque (pas low cost vu que je ne prends que des PC pro de marques connues)

Un mac pour moi c'est pas pour montrer la pomme au dos c'est pour du final cut pro du logic pro de la suite bureautique pour de gros docs avec de la dictée vocale, pas du pipeau. or dans leur majorité les macs sont vendus *en configuration-pipeau *et bien sur la nouveauté du père cook, non évolutifs. ne parlons pas des 4K qui sont vendus (refourgués) avec carte vidéo dont ne voudrait pas un gamer de 14 ans.

sauf qu'a force de pressurer les gens ont ras le bol de ce cirque et vont voir ailleurs; Cf les chutes de ventes de l'ipad, d'où la sortie du XL pour relancer les ventes.

Tant que w10 sera pas aussi bon que OS X Et android aussi bon que IOS Apple s'en sortira, mais ça ne va pas durer . Et ce jour là Apple coulera.

tout ça pour dire que NON Apple ça n'a pas toujours été ça. cher oui, mais scandaleux et se moquant de nous, non. Point final.
*
Les seuls bon points de l'année pour Apple ce sont son IOS 9 et son OS X 10.11 tournant sur de vieilles machines ainsi que sa mise à jour de Logic ProX*

*Tout le reste est à rejeter en bloc,* l’Apple TV 2015 comme le reste Ils n'ont pas réussi à vendre leur Apple TV à 70 euros ils espèrent quoi avec ce machin ???  ça devient risible  240 euros pour une box  ne  gérant même pas la 4K ^^ alors qu'en Asie ils en sont déjà à la 8K ??? et que l'iphone 2015 fait de la 4K ? enfin de la 4K avec 16 GO LOL ...
Un Ipad XL avec un stylet à 150 euros ? avec un OS de téléphone ?
ils ont perdu la tête_.

"Pour moi, tout va mal depuis que Jonathan Ive est aux commandes plutôt."_

_c'est tout à fait mon avis._

_Et je finirai en disant qu'autour de moi, tout le monde rigole en regardant les macs et que les pros ne sont pas les derniers, plutôt les premiers, à se monter du hackintosh. Parce que même les Mac pro (d'ailleurs obsolètes) ne les intéressent pas. Pour ma part je prends désormais du soft multiplateforme car j'en ai  marre de ce système. 1200 1300 euros 1er prix (...) pour avoir un mac qui n'est même pas capable de faire tourner du soft Apple, c'est lamentable._


----------



## Tournicoti (11 Novembre 2015)

Interessante discussion. De ce que je perçois, c'est une déception voire un sentiment de trahison. Assez légitime toutefois. 
Mais comme beaucoup l'ont fait remarquer, Apple gagne plus de fric avec des machines à Facebook "hypes", qu'avec des machines pensées pour satisfaire une clientèle exigeante.
Et un disque dur à 5400 est très suffisant pour regarder des vidéos de chat. Le board d'Apple peut continuer à remercier le duo Cook/Ive.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2015)

Très généralement, les Macs ont toujours été trop chers pour leur matériel ; ce n'est donc pas nouveau d'avoir l'impression d'un excès dans les prix . Mais il est vrai qu'en ce moment, j'ai le sentiment que la pingrerie d'Apple s'accentue. Ou du moins son cynisme dans sa gestion de la grille de tarifs. Apple est bien loin d'être la seule à se comporter de la sorte : cela lui est coutumier mais c'est aussi coutumier de tous ceux qui se sentent inattaquables. On n'a plus qu'à espérer que leurs affaires faiblissent un petit peu juste à l'endroit où ça fait mal.
Rappelons que l'iPhone a, un jour, baissé de prix, histoire de lancer le mouvement qui était un peu mou.
Il est aussi possible que ce sentiment de foutage de gueule soit d'autant plus fort qu'Apple passe beaucoup de temps à donner des leçons de morale à tout le monde et qu'ils sont d'une prétention et une suffisance pas si courante. Le conflit cynisme _vs._ leçon de morale rajoute de la tension, disons.

De fait, depuis plusieurs années je n'achète plus aucun matériel Apple neuf mais je passe par les reconditionnés, qui me donnent toute satisfaction (iPods, Macs). On trouve des réductions assez intéressantes : il suffit d'être patient et tenace pour saisir la bonne. Donc de définir correctement ses besoins et ses limites puis attendre que l'occasion se présente.

Quant à l'iPhone, j'ai fait une croix dessus pour les deux derniers modèles : si j'en prends un c'est celui de deux ans auparavant ; la question n'est pas tant d'avoir la somme (on peut économiser le temps qu'il faut ou vivre à crédit (pas mon truc)) que la somme qui me paraît rédhibitoire. Tant pis pour les nouveautés. Mon 5C a quand même des chances d'être le dernier [il faudrait une véritable politique de reconditionnement par Apple].

Après avoir hésité il y a deux ans, je suis finalement resté sur OS X, même si deux de mes trois portables sont en multi-boot avec une version convenable de Linux pour préparer le terrain. Toutefois, mes ordis étant un peu vieux (4, 6 et 7 ans), il va falloir penser au renouvellement d'ici un an ou deux.
Malheureusement, si la tendance se poursuit, à savoir prix qui ne faiblissent pas ou augmentent et configurations de plus en plus figées (voire _carrément_ figées), je crains fort de passer à du matériel moins sympathique. Si j'utilise toujours mon MBP fin-2008, c'est bien parce que j'ai pu lui coller des SSD, augmenter la RAM, virer le SuperDrive...
Quant aux _hackintosh_, l'ennui est qu'ils ne fonctionnent bien que pour les fixes : les portables ne sont pas bien gérés. Et je n'utilise que des portables.
Disons que tant que les prix du reconditionné ne me paraîtront pas aberrants, je m'y tiendrai : malgré tout, changer toute sa gamme de logiciels est un peu fastidieux (même si j'utilise aussi des logiciels UNIX sur OS X).

Par ailleurs, même si Windows 10 est assez sympathique, il est hors de question (pour moi) de passer sur ce système (ou alors à la marge). Je dois me fader Ouinedoze au bureau, ce n'est pas la peine de me fatiguer dessus à la maison. Ou alors une version serveur (W2k12 R2 est pas mal pour s'amuser un peu).

Côté téléphonie, les choix sont larges, tant en capacité qu'en qualité et en prix. L'ennui est que c'est Android (et je n'aime guère Android...) Reste que le passage de iOS à Android est simple. En fait j'ai déjà un iPhone 5C, un SONY et un Passport (hé oui...) et l'essentiel est fait (agenda, contacts, applis principales (peu nombreuses en définitive)). Je passe de l'un à l'autre suivant l'humeur et ça va très bien comme ça [et le Passport est bien sympa pour les fonctions de base, assez au-dessus de ses collègues, en fait].

Bref : après un bon moment sur Mac, je vois poindre le moment de changer de crèmerie, au moins partiellement et je me rends compte de la relative dépendance (iTunes et quelques logiciels) dont il faudra se défaire. 

PS : on pourra noter que le SONY, un XPeria Z1 Compact, commercialisé depuis moins de deux ans, ne passera pas à Marshmallow... Pour les mises à jour des téléphones, Apple est quand même beaucoup plus réglo que l'essentiel de ses concurrents sous Android.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (11 Novembre 2015)

En fait, faudrait rajouter un sondage à ce topic.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a quand même plus de "vieux utilisateur Mac" (sous-entendu 10 ans ou plus) qui commencent à être fâchés.


----------



## applefanboy13200 (12 Novembre 2015)

Je viens rajouter mon petit grain de sel

Il y à quelques jours, je souhaitai changer mon iMac contre le dernier modèle 5K configurer en i7 avec les 8Go standard et 1To, au moment de passer à la caisse, c'est la douche froide! 2500€ pour un ordinateur qui en vaut tout juste la moitié.... Ciderer, j'ai abandonné.

Une chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est qu'avec tout le cash qu'Apple à en stock, pourquoi bon sang augmente-elle encore de plus en plus ses marges? Des gens sont prêt à manger des pâtes tous les jours pour ce payer des produits de la marque!
Le plus malheureux dans tout ça, c'est que nous continuerons certainement tous à acheter et là est le problème également

Je regrette l'ère Jobs ou les profits étaient à la hauteur du raisonnable et des innovations 
J'aime énormement la marque, mais elle m'a épuisée et songe à renouveler moins souvent mon matériel


----------



## Cocopop (12 Novembre 2015)

applefanboy13200 a dit:


> Une chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est qu'avec tout le cash qu'Apple à en stock, pourquoi bon sang augmente-elle encore de plus en plus ses marges? *Des gens sont prêt à manger des pâtes tous les jours pour ce payer des produits de la marque! Le plus malheureux dans tout ça, c'est que nous continuerons certainement tous à acheter et là est le problème également.*



Tu as répondu toi même a ta question => Si Apple se permet de négliger ces produits (configurations/qualités/bugs/etc) mais d'augmenter toujours plus les prix de ces derniers et des accessoires c'est uniquement parce qu'ils savent très bien que des pigeons continueront d'acheter sans une once de réflexion/sens critique/moral.

Comme disait Coluche : _Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achètent pas pour que ça ne se vende plus !_


----------



## ILaw (12 Novembre 2015)

"Quant aux _hackintosh_, l'ennui est qu'ils ne fonctionnent bien que pour les fixes : les portables ne sont pas bien gérés. Et je n'utilise que des portables."

Pas du tt, il y a des portables qui fonctionnent out of the box en mac os X et figure toi que ça te permet d'avoir un mac high tech comme Apple ne sait pas en proposer même à 2000 dollars: écran tactile carte vidéo 1 Go etc

"Disons que tant que les prix du reconditionné ne me paraîtront pas aberrants, je m'y tiendrai : malgré tout, changer toute sa gamme de logiciels est un peu fastidieux (même si j'utilise aussi des logiciels UNIX sur OS X)."

D’où l’intérêt de préparer un switche en utilisant des softs multiplateforme et ce sont en réalité les plus nombreux vu que l'offre pro Apple se réduit tous domaines confondus à 2 produits (sauf erreur de ma part) Logic ProX et Final Cut ProX à se demander en 2016 où se situe encore l’intérêt d'un Mac 

Pour moi clairement je me passerai sans aucun souci de l'iphone, l'ipod classic ben y en a plus comme ça c'est fait et aucun produit de remplacement, Itunes je l'ai sous Windows, l’Apple TV à 200 dollars pas question alors que j'ai la 1 depuis le mois du lancement, de tte façon sous freebox on a l'airplay, l'imac je m'en passe TB vu que mon pc gamme pro fonctionne non stop sans l'ombre d'un souci sous 8.1 pro (pas un bug pas un BSOD HD cloné en sécurité changement de DD en 10 min possible), carte nvidia 2GO 2 HD, synology, hubic etc

L'ipad j'ai toujours le 2 sous IOS 9.2 et quand il sera HS je prendrai le 4 voire le 5 en 64 GO 3G comme toujours le XL pas besoin soit 2 ou 3 modèles plus anciens que celui de l’année car payer 1200 euros une tablette vous n'y pensez pas . J'ai tenté à multiples reprises depuis l'Ipad1 de l'utiliser comme pc/mac portable pour ses qualités (poids charge batterie): mission impossible. C'est un très bon outil de consultation-loisirs at home ou en déplacement (hôtel), c'est tout. Même en déplacement pour bosser le soir à l’hôtel c’est un calvaire. Alors quoi qu’il en soit pc ou mac portable obligatoire.

Restera probablement un mac book pro mais alors là il faudra que je me *méfie* *désormais *pour ne pas me retrouver avec un MBP *inutilisable day one* soit mini 8 GO RAM +  HD changeable par mes soins (1TO 7200 T direct). Et encore, si je trouve un PC avec la même durée de charge de batterie qu'un MBP la question se posera aussi.

Donc la gamme Apple, alors qu'il y a 8 ans j'avais quasi tout, sauf le mac pro qui _à l'époque me faisait rêver,_ se réduira à UN produit DEUX au maximum.

Mac user depuis fort longtemps je pressens 2 grosses gamelles cette année pour Apple:

L'ipad pro le mal nommé qui ne va satisfaire personne sauf exceptions (Ipad pro plus puissant qu'un portable, très bien mais pour quoi faire ?): ils sont marrants chez Apple l'ipad ne se vend plus alors pour relancer les ventes ils proposent le meme plus grand encore plus cher 
L’Apple TV 2015 qui va se payer une grosse mandale surtout ici avec nos box gratuites bien supérieures à ce machin hors de prix  idem que précédemment l'Apple TV se vendait mal à 80 euros alors à 230 on va bien rire. on rajoute 100 euros on a une XBOX One ou une PS4, on enlève 200 euros on prend une clé Chrome ou sinon on branche tout pc/mac via HDMI... ^^ ou sa box tout simplement ^^


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

applefanboy13200 a dit:


> Il y à quelques jours, je souhaitai changer mon iMac contre le dernier modèle 5K configurer en i7 avec les 8Go standard et 1To, au moment de passer à la caisse, c'est la douche froide! 2500€ pour un ordinateur qui en vaut tout juste la moitié.



Sur quels éléments vous basez-vous pour affirmer qu'il ne vaut que la moitié de ces 2500€ ? 
C'est une machine chère, incontestablement, mais je vous met au défi de trouver l'équivalent sur le marché pour moitié moins cher, surtout avec l'écran 5K. 



applefanboy13200 a dit:


> pourquoi bon sang augmente-elle encore de plus en plus ses marges?



Apple dégage une marge brute d'environ 40% et un bénéfice net d'environ 20% sur l'ensemble de son activité, depuis quelques années déjà. Elle *maintient* sa marge, c'est indéniable, mais ne l'augmente pas de manière significative. Elle fluctue des quelques % d'un trimestre à l'autre. 

Je pense que cette croyance vient de l'augmentation récente des tarifs en zone euro. Regardez les prix US pour constater qu'Apple n'augmente pas continuellement tous ses prix. En réalité elle continue à faire comme elle à toujours fait : des fois elle augmente, des fois elle baisse ses prix, en fonction de sa stratégie et pour *maintenir* ses marges. 



applefanboy13200 a dit:


> Je regrette l'ère Jobs ou les profits étaient à la hauteur du raisonnable et des innovations



Les profils à l'époque de Jobs étaient moindre pour une seule raison : *Apple vendait moins*. 
Depuis plusieurs années : le Mac croit, l'iPhone croit, l'iPad ne croit plus mais se vend quand même. Globalement Apple vend plus d'ordinateurs, tous modèles confondus, aujourd'hui qu'il y a 10 ans. 
Avec des marges constantes, ça ne peut qu'augmenter le montant du bénéfice net.  



ILaw a dit:


> vu que l'offre pro Apple se réduit tous domaines confondus à 2 produits (sauf erreur de ma part) Logic ProX et Final Cut ProX à se demander en 2016 où se situe encore l’intérêt d'un Mac



Il y a une multitude d'autres logiciels intéressants sur Mac. 



Cocopop a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche : _Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achètent pas pour que ça ne se vende plus !_



Le plus dur pour ce brave homme qu'était Coluche, serait probablement de constater à quel point les gens n'ont pas le courage d'appliquer ce précepte, préférants acheter pour ensuite se rendre victime du "terrible marketing lobomisant de la méchante Apple". 

C'est aussi plus facile de mépriser les autres que de se remettre soi-même en question.


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2015)

ILaw a dit:


> "Quant aux _hackintosh_, l'ennui est qu'ils ne fonctionnent bien que pour les fixes : les portables ne sont pas bien gérés. Et je n'utilise que des portables."
> 
> Pas du tt, il y a des portables qui fonctionnent out of the box en mac os X et figure toi que ça te permet d'avoir un mac high tech comme Apple ne sait pas en proposer même à 2000 dollars: écran tactile carte vidéo 1 Go etc
> 
> <...>


La dernière fois que j'avais consulter des sites indiquant les compatibilités, ça ne m'avait pas paru aussi brillant 
Si tu as un modèle à m'indiquer, je suis preneur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2015)

Pour le boulot, je reste Mac parce que j'ai mes habitudes.
En perso, j'ai toujours mon MBP de 2012, boosté par un SSD.
Pour l'iPhone, j'ai un 5 qui déconne.
J'ai reçu un téléphone, 32Go de mémoire, double carte Sim et grand écran... 3d sans lunettes, le tout pour moitié moins qu'un iPhone 6S...
Reste qu'Android est une bouse, mais vu le prix du 6S, il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2015)

Moi, ce que je vois, c'est lorsqu'Apple allait très mal, la firme est sortie des Mac Low Cost (LC) équipés de peu de mémoire et de capacité graphique dépassé. J'ai l'impression que l'histoire se répète.

Même le iMac, premier du nom, bénéficiait de composant moderne et novateur (USB). Par la suite, les Macs, iPhone, iPad ont tous bénéficié des dernières avancées technologiques. Puis, Apple a mis des cartes graphiques bas de gamme dans ses portables. Là, cette année, la grande révolution, c’est un portable qui est aussi puissant que celui que j'ai et qui date de près de 10 ans. Pourquoi changer pour un modèle manquant de puissance de base et ayant juste un design plus fin? 

OK, les fans d'Apple sont prêts à mettre la main aux portes-monnaie pour du design, mais pas tous. Surtout si c’est pour acheter un matériel moins puissant que ce que l'utilisateur a aujourd'hui. Qui remplacerait un MacBook de 2014 par un 2015 pour quelque mm de métal en moins et des performances faiblardes.

Même le Mac Pro qui était génial à l’époque de sa sortie n'a pas évolué. Pourtant, il aurait été simple de mettre une nouvelle carte graphique et un nouveau processeur. Mais, comme Apple soude ses composants, elle est prise à son propre piège et ne peut faire évoluer facilement son matériel.

Je ne sais pas comment sera l'avenir de la société Apple, mais je sens les années noires revenir. Pas aussi catastrophique qu'à l'époque de Sculley, mais même avant lui Apple ne vendait pas tant. Aujourd'hui, une érosion des ventes de 10% serait catastrophique sur le long terme (pas pour les dirigeants, mais pour l'image surtout).


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

En même temps comparer l'Apple de 2015 et celle d'il y a 15 ans n'a pas vraiment de sens. Il y a 15 ans l'industrie informatique était très différente. Ordis de bureau, peu de portables et point barre. Aujourd'hui c'est smartphones et tablettes à tous les étages. Dans ce marché Apple fait plus de la moitié de ses ventes grâce à l'iPhone et seulement 15% grâce aux ordinateurs. Et encore 75% provient de la vente de portables quand il y a 15 ans le produit star était l'iMac. C'est une autre époque.

Apple est là pour faire de l'argent et se démarquer de la concurrence. Mais le gros de son marché ce sont les nouveaux clients, ceux là même qui viennent à Apple grâce à l'iPhone. Les pros, graphistes, photographes etc... Je ne suis pas sur qu'apple y tienne encore tant que ça. Souvenez vous en 2008 la pub pour le macpro G5: l'ordinateur le plus rapide, le plus puissant au monde. Aujourd'hui c'est MacBook l'ordinateur le plus fin au monde.
En gros tous les ordis à destination des particuliers se valent, la différence se fait ailleurs: design, finesse, légèreté, finition. Voilà leur credo selon moi. Ils suivent par là les besoins du public, ses attentes, qui eux ont changé. Quand il y a 15 ans n se retrouvait autour de l'ordi familial pour regarder les photos de vacances aujourd'hui chacun a son laptop, son iPad...et les photos sont partagées de l'un à l'autre.
A défaut d'être en mesure de préfigurer le monde de demain Apple essaye de coller au maximum au monde d'aujourd'hui.

Et puis le vide laissé par Jobs commence à se faire sentir. Quand il y a 10 ans lui se disait " on va lancer tel produit parce que les gens vont adorer" aujourd'hui Tim Cook dit " vite lançons tel produit parce que c'est ce qui marche" . Toute la différence. D'ailleurs on le voit bien, les innovations ne sont plus légions.


----------



## whocancatchme (12 Novembre 2015)

Je suis bien d'accord avec l'auteur de ce topic !!


Je pense que la seule différence avec l'ère Jobs, c'est que plus personne ne sait dire "non" aux actionnaires. Cook viens de l'opérationnel il doit être obsédé par les marges etc.. Quand on voit que Jobs se foutait du fric (pas au début mais une fois que t'es milliardaire tu t'en fous..)

Là les mecs doivent se dire "on se gave au maximum de toute façon on verra après..." ce qui n'est pas condamnable quand on voit les salaires qu'ils s'envoient les types, plusieurs M de $$, y'a plus d'amour de l'OS qui tiennent.


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2015)

Les pros du graphisme n'ont plus été une cible privilégiée depuis l'introduction du iMac et donc le retour de Jobs. Mais si je compare les époques, ce n’est pas en termes de matériel, mais en termes de réponse d'Apple à une problématique donnée.

OK, aujourd'hui on est plus sur l'informatique nomade. Mais le MacBook est une grave régression en termes de puissance (le design lui est cohèrent) et le iPad Pro est incohérent en termes de positionnement tarifaire 30% trop cher par rapport aux tarifs agressifs qu'Apple pratiquait jusque-là sur cette gamme de produits. Est-ce que le iPad se serait autant vendu si son prix avait été plus cher, je ne sais pas et je ne vais pas réécrire l'histoire? Mais tout le monde, les journalistes en premier, attendait un tarif exorbitant tel que Apple le pratique sur certains produits. Mais la surprise fut d'avoir un prix cohérant avec les qualités novatrices du produit. Aujourd'hui, Apple augmente drastiquement ses prix (aux USA, je ne parle pas de conversion €-$) pour une gamme soi-disant pro. Cela manque de cohérence.

Ensuite, le public n'est pas le même (les pros). Mais justement, ce genre de public s'adresse souvent à des informaticiens pour installer et gérer leur matériel. Et normalement, ces gars-là sont au courant de l'actualité et des possibilités d'extension ou les bridages mesquins sur certains appareils (Mac Mini).

Le vent tourne, que ce soit pour Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo et autre anciens ténors de leur secteur. Il se pourrait bien que la Pomme ait de nouvelles années noires en préparation. Peut être pas aussi catastrophique que dans les années 90. mais a cette époque la, il n'y avait pas des milliers d’employés à géré et d'énormes campus à rentabiliser.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

D'abord pro veut dire utilisation dans le cadre du travail, pas d'un travail informatique. Et puis je ne prétends pas que l'ipad pro sera un succès commercial du fait justement d'un tarif trop élevé selon moi. ( model haut de gamme + stylet + clavier: 1500€ !!) A bien y penser Tim Cook c'est un peu l'homme des 1/2 succès de toute façon.

Pour le reste les 3/4 des gens se foutent de la puissance d'un ordinateur personnel du moment qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent (c'est à dire très souvent des tâches ultra basiques). Ils préfèrent un portable de 900 gr à un imac de 12 kg. (Va checker tes mails dans ton canap ou lire une recette sur marmiton dans ta kitchenette avec ton 27" ! ). Il faut être honnête, 90% des tâches de 90% des gens sont aisément faisable par 100% des ordis. Le voila le cœur de cible d'Apple.

Ce qui m'amuse c'est que si Steve Jobs avait 20 ans aujourd'hui il diaboliserait sans doute Apple, son arrogance et son système fermé


----------



## pimousse42 (12 Novembre 2015)

son système fermé ???????????

Va falloir m'expliquer ce que tu veux dire par système fermé.
Je l'entend souvent ce terme et personne pour argumenter dessus.
Si tu compare a outlook qui est un système fermé, le mac est hyper ouvert.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

Sa plateforme, son ecosystème,  si tu préfères 

Apple est en train de s'isoler...metal en est le dernier exemple. Ils font de plus en plus le choix de l'autarcie.


----------



## ILaw (12 Novembre 2015)

_"Il y a une multitude d'autres logiciels intéressants sur Mac. "_
Dit il sans en citer un seul
ah oui et quoi ? pages ? 
mais comment tu  n'as pas encore ton Ipad pro ??? bouh le traitre, au bucher
Le mec qui poste des romans pour prendre la défense d'une petite TPE qui en a bien besoin  avec du quote war infini. >ignore, oui merci MacG ca fonctionne. allez hop.

Tu vois comme l'auteur  du thread je pense à MES intérêts et nullement à ceux de Ive ou des actionnaires d'Apple dont je me fous royalement. normal ? oui je pense.
Apple vend du produit intéressant = ok je prends
Apple vend plus rien  de valable = inintéressant = poubelle
Si dans 1 an le processus s'inverse = je reprends

Aucun mais aucun AFFECT en matière de conso. Pas plus d'affect vis à vis d'un mac que je n'en ai avec un camembert une motte de beurre ou une pelle à gâteau.C'est un outil un produit de grande conso rien d'autre. S'il sert à rien/est vendu 10X sa valeur ajoutée/réelle/d'usage/what else je vais voir ailleurs. y a rien d'autre à en dire sauf à tomber dans le PATHOS PÉRI RELIGIEUX. Il y a 5/10 ans Microsoft était à la ramasse totale, et l'écart Mac os X / Wind etait abyssal. La roue tourne c'est Yosemite qui est à la ramasse et franchement entre Windows 8.1 Pro et Mac os X 10.10.0 je préférais Windows et de très loin. Mac os X 10.11 est correct mais pas du niveau de 10.6.8. Mac os X 10.10.5 est utilisable enfin. Mais pas fantastique, le meilleur  OS du monde, le plus avancé, tu parles. Apple fait du sur-place depuis la mort de SJ, les innovations de Ive: Ipad petit grand moyen énorme, Mac os depuis 10.6.8 y a pas grand chose qui change sauf que c'est lourd, IOS pareil, Itunes devient un fourre-tt et avec Music on ne sait plus où on en est, de toute façon c'est une mauvaise copie de Spotify... CQFD.

En fait la seule chose qui m'intéresse maintenant chez Apple c’est qu'avec l'install possible de Mac os X 10.11 et IOS 9.2 sur mes postes, ça m'évite de racheter des trucs hors de prix chez eux. Il y a 10 ans je voulais acheter Apple = cher mais valeur ajoutée incontestable. En 2015 mon but est d'en acheter le moins possible voire plus du tout et de tirer mon matos jusqu'a ce qu'il explose. Et j'ai l'impression que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.

_Si tu as un modèle à m'indiquer, je suis preneur._
HP probook

Ah et je vous laisse je dois aller au ciné voir la biographie du patron de carrouf/casino/intermarché. Pourquoi ? c'est pas aussi passionnant que celle de jobs ? Ben c'est pareil pourtant.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

Les ordinateurs ce n'est plus que 10% des ventes Apple. Demain ils pourront s'en passer...


----------



## pismo500 (12 Novembre 2015)

Je pense que si les vieux utilisateurs sont fâchés. C'est qu'ils ont connu une époque où Apple avait l'obligation d'être ultra compétitive parce qu'elle ne dominait pas avec arrogance le marché et qu'elle jouait sa survie.

J'ai démarré sur mac en 2000 avec un powerbook G3 pismo sous OS9. Si le modèle avait des problèmes de puissance à cause du processeur motorola et de l'OS, en revanche tout le reste était 4 étoiles : connections ultra fournies, disques dur, graveur, carte vidéo et il était super upgradable. J'ai conservé ce rapport 4 étoiles jusqu'à ce que je passe au macbook pro où la puissance (hors processeur) a été revue à la baisse : les composant (disque dur, carte vidéo) n'était plus au top de ce qui se faisait. La différence c'est qu'à ce moment là Apple avait gagné son pari. Les consommateurs et les médias grâce à la qualité de leur autres produits (ipod, iphone) venaient tous lui manger dans la main. La branche ordinateur, grâce au phénomène de "halo", n'a plus eu besoin d'être compétitive sur la technique mais juste sur l'esthétique (macbook pro et air). C'est encore le cas aujourd'hui, d'où la politique tarifaire actuelle.

N'ayant plus besoin de mac pour mon boulot et n'ayant pas envie de me prendre la tête avec un hackintosh mon prochain ordi sera sous linux et ne sera donc pas un mac. J'en suis à mon 4ème mac portable pro depuis le pismo 500. J'étais un client très fidèle et, comme beaucoup à l'époque, évangélisateur. Mais malheureusement je ne représente absolument rien dans le CA d'apple depuis bien longtemps. Je m'en irais donc dans l'indifférence...


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Apple est en train de s'isoler...metal en est le dernier exemple. Ils font de plus en plus le choix de l'autarcie.



En fait, non. 
Quand on y regarde attentivement et sans préjugé, il apparait évident qu'Apple n'est pas binaire. Elle est capable d'être radicale dans ses choix, mais n'est pas binaire. 
C'est-à-dire qu'elle choisi tantôt une technologie ouverte, tantôt une fermée, selon ses intérêts à elle. 

Exemple : 
- Lightning lui permet d'imposer un cahier des charges aux périphériques pour iPad et iPhone, mais USB-C permet au MacBook d'assurer rapidement au MacBook l'existence de pleins de périphériques à lui connecter. 
- Metal est propriété Apple (pour le moment, ça pourrait changer si elle le décidait), mais Swift est en phase d'être ouvert. 
Etc. 
Apple utilise moult protocols et technologies standards ou au moins ouverts. 

L'écosystème n'est en réalité pas si fermé qu'il n'y parait. Bien que la pomme s'en serve pour maintenir l'utilisateur captif, il y a de nombreuses portes de sorties dans bien des cas. 
iCloud, bien qu'incité, n'est pas obligatoire. Une bonne partie de son contenu peut également être récupérer/exporté. 
OS X et iOS sont toujours capables de communiquer avec un certain nombre de protocols standards (pour pouvez synchroniser vos calendrier avec n'importe quel serveur CalDAV, etc.). 
iOS d'ouvre, doucement mais surement. 
On peut gérer un parc de Mac en entreprise sans OS X Server. 
Etc. 

*Apple n'est pas binaire.* L'autarcie n'est pas dans son intérêt. Elle ne fait que contrôler ce qu'elle juge avoir intérêt à contrôler. 




ILaw a dit:


> dit il sans en citer un seul
> ah oui et quoi ? pages ?



Pages en est un oui, pour moi. 
Je ne cite pas d'exemples parce qu'ils sont très nombreux et dépendent avant tout ce qu'on fait. 

Mais me concernant, le premier logiciel intéressant sur Mac est… OS X.


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2015)

pimousse42 a dit:


> son système fermé ???????????
> 
> Va falloir m'expliquer ce que tu veux dire par système fermé.
> Je l'entend souvent ce terme et personne pour argumenter dessus.
> Si tu compare a outlook qui est un système fermé, le mac est hyper ouvert.


Que vient faire Outlook là-dedans ? Client de messagerie éventuellement couplé avec MS Exchange, ce n'est pas un "système". Attention à ne pas raconter n'importe quoi.

Si on veut parler du "monde Apple", face au "monde Google" ou au "monde Microsoft", on parlera plutôt d'éco-système.
Sinon on parle de systèmes d'exploitation (iOS/Android/WindowsPhone/BBOS, OS X/Windows 10/Chrome OS/Linux).
Ou alors d'applications.
Mais ne mélangeons pas tout.


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

@ Ilaw :

Votre commentaire pue le préjugé et les idées reçues. 

Vous me prêtez des intentions fausses. Pourquoi ? Par besoin de vous justifier ? Par complexe de supériorité ? 



ILaw a dit:


> Tu vois comme l'auteur  du thread je pense à MES intérêts et nullement à ceux de Ive ou des actionnaires d'Apple dont je me fous royalement. normal ? oui je pense.
> Apple vend du produit intéressant = ok je prends
> Apple vend plus rien  de valable = inintéressant = poubelle
> Si dans 1 an le processus s'inverse = je reprends



Mais c'est tout à votre honneur. Où est le problème ? 
Peut-être avez-vous du mal à accepter que tout le monde de fasse pas les mêmes choix que vous, et sur des critères différents. Auquel cas c'est votre problème.


----------



## ILaw (12 Novembre 2015)

pismo500 a dit:


> N'ayant plus besoin de mac pour mon boulot et n'ayant pas envie de me prendre la tête avec un hackintosh mon prochain ordi sera sous Linux et ne sera donc pas un mac.


Sage décision.De tte manière si tu prends un bon pc (parce que les last fanboys opposent à chaque fois 1 mac et 1 pc low cost nanan) tu en seras TRÈS content parce que mine de rien payer 700 euros pour un PC pro customisable a souhait avec de bons composants et parfaitement opérationnel c’est tout aussi malin que de payer 2000 euros pour un mac (un pc donc...) fermé jusqu’à la RAM avec des composants de la protohistoire et pour mettre 2 softs dedans. Parce que tous les softs pro sont sous Windows (sauf logic final cut mais ils sont un peu hors compétition) Par contre les softs pro pas sous mac y en a un paquet.

La roue tourne, il y a 8 ans j'aurais dit le contraire. (_"Prenez un mac c’est largement supérieur à un PC sous winXP_".) Tant mieux, je ferai des économies. Mieux (plus performant plus open plus répandu) pour bcp moins cher, je suis gagnant. Et leur montre qui donne pas l'heure tt le temps, comme le reste, rubrique gadget bobo inutile même pas luxueux. zéro 

"Je m'en irais donc dans l'indifférence.."

Ils s'en foutent pas mal. Apple étant une entreprise de vente à la mégatonne de téléphones surfacturés à des ados, ton passé de mac user, c'est pas leur souci. et ça ne doit pas être le tien non plus, entre nous  Ni le mien.Rassure toi les PC sont très bons de nos jours: performants, discrets pas bruyants du tout, même les UC fixes sont dans des boitiers légers, ils ont énormément changé en 10 ans.

Et si je trouve au final un PC portable avec charge de batterie 7/12H sous win10 mais pour 50% du prix d'un MBP (ce qui est généralement le cas), bah je ne vais même pas y réfléchir à 2X : mon prochain MBP sera un PC. Entre un mac à 4GO de ram anémique et une carte vidéo intégrée, et un PC avec 16GO RAM 2GO RAM Vidéo 1 To HD, pour le même prix, bah à votre avis... quel est au delà des apparences l'ordi de luxe et quel est l'ordi low cost ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

*@Patrtick86*: On ne parle pas de la même chose, et je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais Apple c’est un peu comme ces séjours clés en main ou tout est compris mais ou toute escapade individuelle n'étant pas prévue dans les plans est donc quasi impossible. Les machines sont elles même plus fermées que jamais. Tout cela les arrange car Ils contrôlent tout de la fabrication au mode d'utilisation, et jusqu'au contenu des app et des ibooks que tu vas acheter.Vois la foire que c'est pour un utilisateur linux d'avoir un iphone...alors j'ai une pensée poour le pro qui tourne sous ubuntu et qui voudrait un ipad pro


----------



## ILaw (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> *@Patrtick86*: On ne parle pas de la même chose, et je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais Apple c’est un peu comme ces séjours clés en main ou tout est compris mais ou toute escapade individuelle n'étant pas prévue dans les plans est donc quasi impossible. Les machines sont elles même plus fermées que jamais. Tout cela les arrange car Ils contrôlent tout de la fabrication au mode d'utilisation, et jusqu'au contenu des app et des ibooks que tu vas acheter.Vois la foire que c'est pour un utilisateur linux d'avoir un iphone...alors j'ai une pensée poour le pro qui tourne sous ubuntu et qui voudrait un ipad pro



Je n'aurais pas imaginé dire ça il y a 10 ans mais clairement Windows8.1>mac os X 10.10 et en simplicité c’est pareil.
Donc le discours qui était *en effet *valable encore sous 10.6.8/versus XP ne l'est plus du tout. La seule grosse différence réside dans le prix. Pas dans la qualité de la prestation ou du service. Et selon les attentes que l'on en a Linux ubuntu version 2015 fait largement le job aussi,  même en MAO et vidéo (cf blackmagic) Et en termes de perfes pures, Linux enterre Mac os qui en comparaison, est lourd et lent.

Des pro sous Linux il y en a plus que l'on le pense.


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Les ordinateurs ce n'est plus que 10% des ventes Apple. Demain ils pourront s'en passer...



Erreur. Les ordinateur c'est *le cœur* du business d'Apple. 
Mac, iPad et iPhone sont des ordinateurs. 

Mais je suppose que par "ordinateur" vous entendiez Mac ? 
Erreur aussi que de croire qu'il n'a que "10% d'importance". 
Le applications pour iOS sont développées avec quoi ?


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> On ne parle pas de la même chose, et je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais Apple c’est un peu comme ces séjours clés en main ou tout est compris mais ou toute escapade individuelle n'étant pas prévue dans les plans est donc quasi impossible.



C'est bien ce que j'avais compris et je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette assertion.
Il y a plein de possibilités interopérabilité entre OS X, iOS et autre chose.
C'est même souvent le Mac qui sauve la mise quand on cherche à le faire communiquer avec un PC par exemple. OS X gère SMB depuis des années ; gère FAT32 et ExFAT en lecture et écriture (+ NTFS en lecture) alors que Windows ne gère pas nativement HFS+ ; prend en charge des protocols ouverts tels ceux du mail, CalDAV, CardDAV, WebDAV, FTP, etc. ; gère nativement PDF depuis des années et Open XML, etc. Sur Mac on a un client XMPP natif, une prise en charge de nombreux protocols réseau, un client qui se connecte nativement aux serveurs d'annuaires les plus utilisés (LDAP, Open Directory d'OS X Server… mais aussi Microsoft Active Directory), etc.

Bref. Je maintiens : OS X et iOS (bien que dans une moindre mesure) offrent *nativement* de nombreuses possibilités d'interconnexions avec d'autres plateformes. Possibilités encore augmentées par diverses logiciels tiers disponibles.
Même tvOS donne un peu plus d'ouverture que précédemment à l'Apple TV, d'autant qu'il permet les apps tierces.

Je gère mes mails, contacts, calendrier, notes et synchronisation de documents avec mon serveur personnel et… mon Mac n'explose pas.
J'échange régulièrement des données avec des gens qui sont sur Mac, Windows, GNU/Linux ou autre chose. Beaucoup ne savent pas que je suis sur Mac et ne s'en rendent pas compte.

On peut acheter des livres numériques où on veut et les ajouter à son iBooks, comme la musique avec iTunes.



samoussa a dit:


> Les machines sont elles même plus fermées que jamais.



Le crédo d'Apple est depuis longtemps que _l'utilisateur n'a pas à intervenir dans les entrailles de la machine_. C'est un héritage de Steve Jobs. Ça n'est pas nouveau. Il y a eu d'autre limitations par le passé.

Accessoirement, seule une minorité des machines vendues sont upgradées matériellement. Les autres restent dans la même configuration durant toute leur vie et une grosse majorité des utilisateurs ne touche pas à cela. Ça parait bizarre, voire incompréhensible, quand on est bricoleur ou geek, mais c'est la réalité.



ILaw a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas imaginé dire ça il y a 10 ans mais clairement Windows8.1>mac os X 10.10 et en simplicité c’est pareil.



Si vous faites référence à l'ouverture, je vous conseille cette lecture : http://blog.inig-services.com/archives/1369

Sur l'aspect simplicité, ça se discute.
Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu par Modern UI sur ordinateur de bureau ou portable. Je pense que la place de cette interface est sur tablette, pas ailleurs.



ILaw a dit:


> Et en termes de perfes pures, Linux enterre Mac os qui en comparaison, est lourd et lent.



Cette affirmation n'a pas beaucoup de sens, étant donnés :
1) que Linux est un noyau ;
2) la grande multitude des distributions GNU/Linux (plusieurs centaines), avec leurs points communs et spécificités.

D'une distribution à une autre, les performances, la stabilité, l'ergonomie et la simplicité peuvent être très éloignés.

En terme d'ouverture, évidement GNU/Linux est au dessus et ce pour une raison simple : c'est le crédo du logiciel Libre.

--

OS X n'est pas une exemplarité d'ouverture, mais ce n'est pas le pire pour autant.


----------



## Bambouille (12 Novembre 2015)

Il y a eu plusieurs périodes Apple hors année 90.
En 2001 j'achetais l'iBook de ma signature 2182€ avec les 6% de remise Fnac 
En 2011, j'achetais le MBP de ma signature 1320€ sur le refurb. Il en valait 1749€ neuf.
Aujourd'hui le prix d'appel d'un MBP 15" est de 2249€ (1910€ sur le refurb).

Alors à quoi tient cette politique tarifaire pour le moins incohérente, j'en sais rien. Toujours est il que les années 2008 - 2012 semblent avoir été les plus profitables pour nous !


----------



## Cocopop (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Les ordinateurs ce n'est plus que 10% des ventes Apple. Demain ils pourront s'en passer...


Sans compter les bides de l'Apple Watch, du Macbook et de l'iPad pro (sur ce dernier c'est un très fort pré-sentiment qu'aucun chiffre de ventes sera diffusé, comme d'habitude pour les produits qui font un flop).

Voici la répartition exacte du CA par produit :

iPhone : 62,5%

iPad : 8,3%

Mac : 13,3%

Services : 9,8%

Autres produits : 5,9%


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Erreur. *Les ordinateur c'est le cœur du business d'Apple. *
> Mac, iPad et iPhone sont des ordinateurs.
> 
> Mais je suppose que par "ordinateur" vous entendiez Mac ?
> ...



Je ne prétends pas qu'Apple arrêtera le mac je dis que ce n'est pas une idée à évincer. Il n'est pas impossible que dans 10 ans la production de macs qsoit à la marge. Pour rappel, Peugeot a commencé en fabricant des moulins à café/poivre. Ils en fabriquent toujours cela dit...

Pour le reste je ne nie pas les exemples d'ouverture dont tu parles (et pour cause elles éxistent) et sont les derniers vestiges d'une époque passée. Son miracle a été l'arrivée de l'iPhone.Depuis Mac > iTunes/App store > iPhone/pod/pad c'est un éco système qui se suffit à lui même. Voir même plus besoin de mac...


----------



## patrick86 (12 Novembre 2015)

Cocopop a dit:


> l'iPad pro (sur ce dernier c'est un très fort pré-sentiment qu'aucun chiffre de ventes sera diffusé, comme d'habitude pour les produits qui font un flop)



Comme d'habitude, oui. *Apple ne communique pas la ventilation des ventes entre chaque modèles d'une catégorie de produits*.
Il est parfaitement inutile d'y voir là une preuve de flop, Apple ne donne jamais la répartition entre les modèles d'iPhone ou d'iPad et ne le fait plus depuis longtemps pour les Mac (qui se vendent de plus en plus).
Pourquoi commencerait-elle à le faire avec l'iPad Pro ou le MacBook ? 




samoussa a dit:


> Il n'est pas impossible que dans 10 ans la production de macs qsoit à la marge.



Arf… oui. Je ne sais pas à quoi ressembleront les ordinateurs dans 10 ans. 
Vous le savez vous ?



samoussa a dit:


> et sont les derniers vestiges d'une époque passée.



Non ce ne sont pas que des vestiges. C'est du présent.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

Dans 10 ans ? Je pense qu'on assiste à un nivellement des différences entre les différents types d'appareil (iOS et OS X par exemple). Pas impossible que l'on assiste à l'éclosion de l'appareil ultime. Celui qui les remplacera tous dans 90% des cas. On peut imaginer un iPhone capable d'animer un ecran externe 40" ou de projeter de l'image holographique 3D interactive (interface,clavier)
On peut imaginer un OS Apple unique qui s'adaptera à la machine qui l'héberge. L'explosion des clouds et des capacités de transfert permettront de se passer de stockage important. Et il y aura la paix dans le monde [emoji6]


----------



## pismo500 (12 Novembre 2015)

@Bambouille en 2008 (peut être un peu avant mais je peux me tromper) c'est là où les configurations ont cessée d'être au top de ce qui se faisait en matière de composant (carte vidéo, disque durs) d'où la "baisse" de prix. Après ils se sont rendu compte qu'ils avaient des consommateurs captifs et qu'ils pouvaient faire payer au prix fort des configurations faibles. Et 2012 c'est la fin des configs upgradable (je le sais mon macbook pro est le dernier où on peut changer la mémoire).


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

iMac boule de 2000 à 2006, MacBook blanc + MacBook pro 15" de 2006 à 2007, iMac alu 24" de 2007 à 2015, iMac 5k depuis 3 semaines. Suis pas un gros consommateur.

Mais j'avoue que cette année la dragée a eu du mal à passer... Je ne suis pas attaché à une marque non plus. Le jour où un système me plait d'avantage je bouge si besoin


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2015)

Cocopop a dit:


> Sans compter les bides de l'Apple Watch, du Macbook et de l'iPad pro (sur ce dernier c'est un très fort pré-sentiment qu'aucun chiffre de ventes sera diffusé, comme d'habitude pour les produits qui font un flop).
> 
> Voici la répartition exacte du CA par produit :
> 
> ...



Heu, je voudrais pas dire mais apple watch est largement en tête en part de marché, iPad aussi, ordinateurs toujours entre 5 et 7%, sur les softs, ils ont la part de marché qu'ils veulent (dépendant de la stratégie services-produits). Les autres produits sont liés au consulting, les investissements (rentabilité). Je pense que beaucoup rêvent d'avoir les flops de Apple ces dernières années.
On compare toujours les torchons avec des serviettes (mettez qui vous voulez où vous voulez, c'est pas le débat). Oui Apple a fait le choix d'aller sur le premium... et alors? Ils se battent aujourd'hui avec Rolex, les hauts de Gammes PC, les hauts de gamme téléphones. 
Samsung a fait le choix inverse et l'a annoncé il y a des années. 

Quant à dire ce que sera untel ou unetelle d'ici 10 ans! c'est une belle boule de cristal qu'il faut. C'est une entreprise, pas une oeuvre philanthropique, si la boite doit aller vers la fabrication de cocotte minutes connectées pour vivre; ils le feront et c'est normal. 
Combien d'industriels se : sont plantés, se plantent, se planteront pour ne pas avoir su s'adapter aux besoins et désirs clients? La liste est très longue et c'est vrai dans tous les domaines. J'ai passé 13 supers années chez Motorola dans plusieurs divisions, cette boite est morte de s'être entêtée à vouloir rivaliser avec Nokia sur le grand public, allant jusqu'à brader les bijoux de famille pour réaliser le cash dont ils avaient besoin pour jouer avec les téléphones. (Semi-conducteurs, automotive, réseaux, informatique industriel...) Apple a failli faire la même chose deuxième moitié des années 90, ils étaient au bord du dépôt de bilan. Jobs a été voir Gates (alors en procès pour position dominante) pour re-capitaliser la boite et permettre à microsoft de sortir des procès. Le résultat, on l'a sous les yeux aujourd'hui.

Après, comme la plupart ici, je suis apple par choix réfléchi et si demain un autre propose mieux, ben j'irai. Dura lex, sed lex. (la loi est dure, c'est la loi).

Au travers de ce débat se pose la question générale de savoir pourquoi certains vont acheter un produit à un prix X quand le "même" produit peut être obtenu pour moins chère... Le tout est de s'entendre sur le "même".
C'est la même question pour "acheter français"... certes! mais à prix équivalent; je vais avoir du haut de gamme ailleurs. Si je veux du haut de gamme français, ça va me couter le même prix (si ce n'est plus: automobile) que un produit d'ailleurs.

C'est comparer Alpine et Ferrari.
L'une est belle, fonctionnelle (pour son genre), rapide et performante et coûte la moitié du prix de la Ferrari qui elle est beaucoup plus puissante, plus rapide, plus performante...

C'est une question qui implique des réponses sans fin.


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> qui, en général, garde une bécane plus de 6 ans ???


Ben moi.
Vu l'usage que j'en ai, pas besoin du dernier de la morkitu. Mon MB blanc de 2008 me suffit, tant pis s'il met une heure à encoder un film, je le fais travailler la nuit pendant que je dors. Et j'ai apprécié d'avoir pu lui remplacer deux fois son disque dur et une fois sa batterie plutôt que de devoir racheter un machin tout soudé qui coute un bras (ou mes couilles, comme tu le dis si élégamment  )

Si j'ai remplacé mon imac de 2006 l'année dernière, c'est parce que l'alim a claqué et que c'est un peu difficile a trouver - et à changer. Mais j'ai pris un Mini late 2012 sur le refurb plutôt qu'un imac ou un Mini2014, histoire de pouvoir le maintenir en vie le plus longtemps possible à coup de changement de disque et d'upgrade mémoire.
Et comme beaucoup ici, si Apple persiste dans le disque et la mémoire soudés au moment où je devrai changer de machine je passerai sur Linux ou Hackintosh en croisant les doigts pour qu'entretemps les autres constructeurs n'aient pas suivi la même voie du tout soudé.

Pour ce qui est du cout des machines, oui c'est cher mais pour moi c'est le prix à payer pour avoir une machine opérationelle rien qu'en appuyant sur power après le déballage avec les logiciels de base fournis (suffisant pour 90% des utilisateurs, je ne parle pas des pros), et dont on ne s'occupe plus, ou si peu, par la suite.
Sans parler de la récupération des données : clic-clac kodak pour passer de la sauvegarde de l'imac au Mini. C'était plié en deux heures essentiellement dues à la lenteur de l'USB2 du boitier contenant la sauvegarde. Quand je pense qu'au boulot, à chaque changement de bécane sous Windows ou upgrade système il faut trois jours minimum pour pouvoir travailler à peu près correctement...


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> *Heu, je voudrais pas dire mais apple watch est largement en tête en part de marché*, iPad aussi, ordinateurs toujours entre 5 et 7%, sur les softs, ils ont la part de marché qu'ils veulent (dépendant de la stratégie services-produits). Les autres produits sont liés au consulting, les investissements (rentabilité). Je pense que beaucoup rêvent d'avoir les flops de Apple ces dernières années.
> On compare toujours les torchons avec des serviettes (mettez qui vous voulez où vous voulez, c'est pas le débat). Oui Apple a fait le choix d'aller sur le premium... et alors? Ils se battent aujourd'hui avec Rolex, les hauts de Gammes PC, les hauts de gamme téléphones.
> Samsung a fait le choix inverse et l'a annoncé il y a des années.
> 
> ...




1- Les parts de marché ne signifient rien en terme de succès. Encore faut-il que le dit marché soit lui même un succès. Si Apple met 5 ans à développer un ipad 40" à 3000 euros, ils seront en tête des parts de marché d'un marché mort-né. Vivement la iCrêpière et le iFrigo !

2- Le pb dans le cas présent c'est que la Ferrari n'avance pas plus qu'une Alpine  
Mon imac 5k a bien des avantages: écran fabuleux, silencieux, rapide, tout en un plutôt élégant ( si tant est qu'un ordi puisse être élégant) mais je ne peux prétendre qu'il est ce qui se fait de mieux pour les 3000 euros que je l'ai payé. Il correspond parfaitement à mes besoins mais je ne suis pas regardant sur le GPU, le prix du stockage SSD etc...


----------



## Ukualai (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Dans 10 ans ? Je pense qu'on assiste à un nivellement des différences entre les différents types d'appareil (iOS et OS X par exemple). Pas impossible que l'on assiste à l'éclosion de l'appareil ultime. Celui qui les remplacera tous dans 90% des cas. On peut imaginer un iPhone capable d'animer un ecran externe 40" ou de projeter de l'image holographique 3D interactive (interface,clavier)
> On peut imaginer un OS Apple unique qui s'adaptera à la machine qui l'héberge. L'explosion des clouds et des capacités de transfert permettront de se passer de stockage important. Et il y aura la paix dans le monde [emoji6]



En gros tu parle de Windows 10 et des prochains Lumia 950 et 950XL...


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

Microsoft va faire la paix dans le monde ?...

Bien qu'ayant peu d'imagination en la matière je vois quelque chose d'un peu plus "ultime"


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Dans 10 ans ? Je pense qu'on assiste à un nivellement des différences entre les différents types d'appareil (iOS et OS X par exemple). Pas impossible que l'on assiste à l'éclosion de l'appareil ultime. Celui qui les remplacera tous dans 90% des cas. On peut imaginer un iPhone capable d'animer un ecran externe 40" ou de projeter de l'image holographique 3D interactive (interface,clavier)
> On peut imaginer un OS Apple unique qui s'adaptera à la machine qui l'héberge. L'explosion des clouds et des capacités de transfert permettront de se passer de stockage important. Et il y aura la paix dans le monde [emoji6]



Le téléphone qui devient un ordi de bureau, Microsoft le fait déjà 



dragao13 a dit:


> Une question ... qui, en général, garde une bécane plus de 6 ans ???



Personnellement, je trouve que depuis quelques années, pour tout ce qui est tâches basiques (internet, mail, etc), le besoin en puissance s'est stabilisé. Un ordi acheté il y a 4 ans, si c'était une machine correcte à ce moment là, est encore capable de toutes ses tâches sans soucis. La preuve ? Mon PC au bureau, qui était une machine déjà basique il y a 5 ans avec son Core i3, fonctionne encore très bien. 4go de ram, un SSD ajouté il y a un an (seule modification sur 4 ans), et Windows 7. Et ça roule parfaitement. On nous a proposé de changer nos machines, personnellement j'ai dit non car je n'en voyais pas l'intérêt. Si je n'avais pas eu de SSD j'en aurais demandé un. A la limite je rechercherais du confort : meilleur clavier, meilleure souris, écran orientable verticalement (pratique pour coder !) mais pour le reste, ce PC me convient très bien.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Le téléphone qui devient un ordi de bureau, Microsoft le fait déjà



Au risque de me répéter je pensais à quelque chose d'un peu plus ambitieux et je ne savais pas que MS faisait déja dans l'holographique 3D interactif


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter je pensais à quelque chose d'un peu plus ambitieux et je ne savais pas que MS faisait déja dans l'holographique 3D interactif


Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Ukualai avant de poster mon message  
Et j'ai juste parlé d'ordinateur de bureau, pas de 3D holographique


----------



## SSSD (12 Novembre 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec l'auteur à 100%

J'étais un jeune client Apple, j'ai commencé avec les iPod Nano, puis iPod Touch, puis l'iMac 27 2009, puis le Macbook Pro 2010, mais j'ai tout stoppé petit à petit.

- iPod Nano: aucun intérêt de le renouveler avec l'arrivé des smartphone à l'époque

- iPod Touch: j'ai voulu au départ le remplacer par un iPhone, mais au moment du remplacement y a 2-3 ans je me suis rendu compte que la concurrence faisait bien mieux pour moins cher. J'avais encore en tête que "Android c'est de la merde tournant sur des téléphones moches". Bah enfaite pas du tout. Android est aussi fluide et complet que iOS, certains téléphones sont esthétiquement très réussi et très performant. Du coup j'ai sauté le pas et je pense ne plus jamais revenir en arrière.

- Macbook Pro, upgradé avec SSD et 8GB RAM. Tourne encore super bien.

- iMac 2009, carte graphique grillée comme par magie en juillet dernier. Frais de réparation indecent: 400€. Du coup je l'ai revendu 300€ et j'ai attendu la sortie des iMac 2015... UNE BLAGUE! performance à pleurer de rire et prix toujours plus élevé. J'ai dis stop, moi aussi.


Du coup maintenant, j'écris ce post avec un hackintosh. Je me suis monté un pure PC qui me lâchera pas de si tôt. Tout les composants sont de haute qualité provenant de marques de renom primés plusieurs fois par les professionnels du secteur, la tour est tellement silencieuse que je ne sais même pas si elle est éteinte ou allumée (heureusement qu'il y a une diode), design aluminium très réussi et avant-gardiste.
Niveau système, TOUT marche à 100%: mise en veille, son, performance graphique, wifi, bluetooth, trim, stabilité, fluidité, rapidité (démarre en 15s), ethernet, USB3, firewire,....
Le choix du hardware était pas trop complexe, il suffit de suivre le Buyer Guide de tonymacx86, par contre pour la partie soft, j'avoue que j'ai chié. L'installation du système se fait les doigts dans le nez, par contre les petites erreurs (graphique, audio, usb...) il faut chercher... Après de longues recherches et de tentatives, j'ai obtenu un ordi hyper stable et 100% fonctionnel. Désormais même après une clean install, je résous les soucis restant en 5mins chrono, vu que maintenant je connais mon système.
Bref, à ça on ajoute le fait que la tour est hyper modulable, upgradable et réparable, quel intérêt de revenir en arrière ?? 

Bref, pour moi Apple c'est terminé.


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> 1- Les parts de marché ne signifient rien en terme de succès. Encore faut-il que le dit marché soit lui même un succès. Si Apple met 5 ans à développer un ipad 40" à 3000 euros, ils seront en tête des parts de marché d'un marché mort-né. Vivement la iCrêpière et le iFrigo !
> 
> 2- Le pb dans le cas présent c'est que la Ferrari n'avance pas plus qu'une Alpine
> Mon imac 5k a bien des avantages: écran fabuleux, silencieux, rapide, tout en un plutôt élégant ( si tant est qu'un ordi puisse être élégant) mais je ne peux prétendre qu'il est ce qui se fait de mieux pour les 3000 euros que je l'ai payé. Il correspond parfaitement à mes besoins mais je ne suis pas regardant sur le GPU, le prix du stockage SSD etc...




Arf! Un marché à plusieurs millions d'unités ne signifie rien?!!!  A ce compte là, le marché des pc est mort (en chute continue depuis 5 ans). 

Comparer une Ferrari avec une Alpine c'est très osé!
Une va plafonner à 250 et +/- 5sec pour le 0 à 100 (déjà énorme) quand l'autre va dépasser allègrement les 300 et faire moins de 3,5 sec pour le 0 à 100.
Mais vu sous cet angle là, tu as raison. 

Et pour finir, au risque de te surprendre, les majors des produits blancs planchent depuis quelques années pour rendre leurs appareils connectés. Il y a un robot cuiseur qui doit sortir dans les prochains mois.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Arf! *Un marché à plusieurs millions d'unités ne signifie rien?!!!*  A ce compte là, le marché des pc est mort (en chute continue depuis 5 ans).
> 
> Comparer une Ferrari avec une Alpine c'est très osé!
> Une va plafonner à 250 et +/- 5sec pour le 0 à 100 (déjà énorme) quand l'autre va dépasser allègrement les 300 et faire moins de 3,5 sec pour le 0 à 100.
> ...



"Il y a des patrons de gauche - - Il y a aussi des poissons volants, mais qui ne constituent pas la majorité du genre" 

Et puis Apple qui est toujours très prompte à diffuser les pré ventes ou ventes des iPhones est étrangement silencieuse sur l'iwatch...après je suis peut être un peu con con sur le sujet mais l'iwatch pour moi c'est le bout du bout du n'importe quoi


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

Samoussa: tu fais des raccourcis très spéciaux.

Tu voudrais que ton avis représente une vérité, ça se conçoit mais ça n'est pas le reflet de la réalité. Je ne suis pas un fana de ces montres connectées (quelqu'en soit les marques) mais force est de constater de la place qu'elles prennent. Les montres sont le sommet visible d'un très gros Iceberg nommé IOT. L'avenir dira quelles sont les bonnes interfaces, on en est qu'au début. La question qui est posée est: 
quel outil les personnes peuvent avoir en permanence sur elles (si elle le souhaite) pour assurer la continuité de service?
La question reste ouverte et chacun y va de sa patte. Bracelet pour les uns, montres pour d'autres, pendentifs, porte clés, puces sous la peau!!!,... L'enjeu est là et pas ailleurs. Et je pense que sur ces marchés, il n'y aura pas une réponse mais une multitude.
Le marché IOT est encore plus gros que celui des télécoms (internet, phonie, data). Aucun secteur ne pourra faire sans, du produit en rayon jusqu'aux lampadaires dans les rues. Les montres... gadgets servant à tester des usages et des marchés. 

Et pour en revenir au sujet initial, la pomme va vers le premium et fait tout pour y prendre une place durable. Alors oui, il y a forcément des gens (dont je pourrais faire parti) qui vont aller voir ailleurs. Mais, c'est la stratégie de Apple, qu'elle plaise ou pas. Ils ont compris les premiers que la pérennité viendrait pour eux par "l'expérience utilisateur" donc le couple produits-contenus. Quand la plupart sont des fabricants, Apple se positionne comme producteur (de contenus, de produits, d'usages...). C'est un pari qu'il gagne aujourd'hui, demain j'en sais rien!

Et pour en finir, je prendrai ton assertion sur la communication des chiffres. Apple ne communique pas, les journalistes s'en chargent, quite à raconter n'importe quoi. Les seuls chiffres fiables sont ceux communiqués trimestriellement sur les résultats financiers.


----------



## samoussa (13 Novembre 2015)

Je ne prétends pas détenir la vérité .  Je dis juste que le volume des ventes d'iwatch n'a pas l'air exceptionnel maintenant la suite apprendra le reste  mais peut être me trompe-je

Oui Apple se dirige vers le premium, je dirais d'ailleurs plus vers le luxe. À quand la bague connectée ?! Le pb est que ses produits ne sont souvent pas à la hauteur de ses prétentions. Loin d'être exempt de défauts de conceptions, pingreries en tous genres... 
C'est un peu VW qui voudrait passer pour Jaguar. En fait je les trouve assez prétentieux dans leur com, dans leur façon d'être. Steve Jobs pouvait être prétentieux à sa manière mais il ne le faisait pas de la même manière, il prétendait au son bébé était le meilleur et c'était souvent le cas. Aujourd'hui on assiste à une parade luxueuse un peu vulgaire pour tout dire et l'image d'Apple est d'ailleurs symétriquement opposée à ce su elle était il y a 15 ans . The Times they are changing [emoji6]


----------



## samoussa (13 Novembre 2015)

Je crois sincèrement que le succès de l'iPhone leur est un peu monté à la tête


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

Ce fil de discussion est très intéressant, et résume assez bien ce que devient Apple aujourd'hui.

Alors qu'auparavant les utilisateurs de machines Apple étaient unanimes, aujourd'hui ils sont divisés, partagés. Comme moi.

J'ai acheté mon premier mac en 2006, un Imac 20 pouces, que je possède encore et qui fonctionne toujours pour internet et la bureautique.

Cependant, il est aujourd'hui très limité malgré l'upgrade en RAM. Je souhaiterais faire du montage video léger, mais cela est impossible.

Alors j'étudie la question d'un nouveau Mac, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur. La RAM soudée est rédhibitoire par exemple. Les machines sont trop fermées, irréparables. 
J'ai ouvert mon Imac une fois, pour changer un disque dur défaillant, et ajouté de la RAM par 2 fois.

Je considère la RAM et surtout le DD comme pièces d'usures en quelque sorte. Pourquoi bloquer l'accès à ces pièces ? 

De plus le montage d'un Hackintosh n'a jamais été aussi tentant, et rendu plus ou moins facile. Mais ce n'est pas non plus la solution ultime.

On comprend aussi l'intérêt des Mac Mini 2012. On comprend aussi qu'il y a quand même un problème quand des machines de 3 ans (dans le monde informatique c'est vieux) ont plus d'attrait que les modèles neufs. 

Les processeurs sont suffisamment puissants aujourd'hui pour être pérennes pour les 8 prochaines années. Ce qui limitera l'usage de la machine c'est la Ram, le stockage, et dans une moindre mesure la carte graphique. Et sur ces trois points, il y a clairement un problème chez Apple.

Alors je ne dis pas stop, car j'aime les produits Apple, mais j'aimerais revoir au catalogue l'esprit d'un Mac Mini 2012.


----------



## ILaw (13 Novembre 2015)

mikaaaa a dit:


> Alors j'étudie la question d'un nouveau Mac, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur. La RAM soudée est rédhibitoire par exemple. Les machines sont trop fermées, irréparables.
> On comprend aussi l'intérêt des Mac Mini 2012. On comprend aussi qu'il y a quand même un problème quand des machines de 3 ans (dans le monde informatique c'est vieux) ont plus d'attrait que les modèles neufs.
> 
> Alors je ne dis pas stop, car j'aime les produits Apple, mais j'aimerais revoir au catalogue l'esprit d'un Mac Mini 2012.


c'est totalement le fond du problème. et ce n'est pas la peine de tenter de faire croire que ça a toujours été ainsi. En 7/8 ans à peine Apple a déraillé complétement. (ca a déja failli lui couter sa survie) Payer cher pour un ordi durable ça peut aller puisque c’était le fond du contrat il y encore peu, désormais on paye cher et même de plus en plus pour des ordis complétement bridés et non évolutifs mais alors même pas changer la RAM ???. Désolé mais quand on paye 1000 2000 euros voire plus on doit avoir le droit de mettre de la RAM en plus pour conserver son appareil. Sans ces possibilités ELEMENTAIRES mon MBP qui est sous 10.10.5 et va passer sous 10.11 aurait été mis au rencart depuis des années car non évolutif. Je l'ai acheté en config standard soit HD 160 GO 4 voire peut être même 2 GO ram, il est en config 1TO HD et 8 Go RAM et bientôt SSD et remplacement superdrive remplacé aussi par sSD.  c'est de la manipe de base accessible à un enfant.

Du coup j'en arrive à avoir *peur* de le remplacer par un nouveau MBP CoreI7: au lieu de m'inciter à acheter cette *nouvelle* politique d’Apple me bloque dans mes achats. Brillant non ? et qd on voit la X des hackintosh on a compris que le pb se généralisait. Ou alors acheter un* ancien *IMAC un *ancien* MBP un *ancien* MAc mini un *Ancien *Mac pro... une *ancienne* Apple tv...

Quand on achète une ferrari on peut changer les pneus, les pièces etc.On ne la jette pas au bout de 1000 kms.

L’archétype de la dérive Apple récente soit post SJ c'est ce qu'ils ont fait du mac mini. pareil pour l'IMAC.Et ne parlons pas du Mac pro qui contraint à tout mettre via fils en externe... ben brillant quoi. :/ surtout pour l'audio à l'époque ou on passe tous en Ethernet DANTE donc le thunderbolt comment dire...

Elle a largue les xserve, massacré le final cut pro, du coup les pros sont passés à bien autre chose, reste plus que Logic proX au catalogue pour justifier d'un achat d'un mac; C’est fort peu... surtout que là aussi la concurrence est féroce.D'ailleurs c’est pour cette raison que Apple a offert Alchemy car entre un PT 12 en loca à 34 euros (win/mac ) et un LPX ma foi...j'aime bien LPX mais... il faut le dire, il est moins léger (...) que LP9 donc je connais bcp de pros qui restent sous LP9.

Apple mise tout sur l'iphone mais comme la concurrence avance à grands pas, elle ferait mieux de se méfier. Quant à l'ipad, c'est simple: ventes en chute libre. c'est pour ça qu'ils ont sorti à toute hâte le XL alias Pro, pour tenter de contrer la S4, de toute manière depuis des années Apple n'innove plus, elle suit (ipad petit et XL, idem pour l'iphone), sa ATV 2015 est une plaisanterie, vendue pour 230 euros comme  console de jeux (non mais c’est une blague, à 100 euros de + on a une PS4?) et qui va concrètement hurler dans son siri pour choisir son film ???

Apple fait des choix plus que contestables, et ça va lui couter cher. Pour ma part je suis convaincu qu'un Ive _du haut de sa splendeur_ fait prendre des risques inconsidérés à cette marque. Apple en 2008 tenait grâce à la qualité intrinsèque de ses produits, désormais elle ne tient plus que grâce au hype.

Donc les rares points positifs de ces derniers mois sont:

- Mac os X 10.11 qui revient sur les errements de 10.10
- IOS 9.2 qui semble meilleur que IOS8
- Alchemy offert dans LPX

A part ça honnêtement je ne vois RIEN d'attractif chez Apple-2015 alors que tout me paraissait attirant, et l'était, en 2008. Mac mini out, IMAC out, MBA out, Mac pro, out, Apple tv OUT, plus d'ipod classic, iphone désormais aisément remplaçable. Si je n'avais pas mon catalogue audio-films sur i tunes je pourrais aussi me passer d'ipad.Et le jour ou mon ATV me lâche pas question de balancer 230 euros dans une interface Itunes pour TV. il y a des limites. 

Sinon l'an prochain ils vont nous vendre l'ATV 500 dollars ? Non mais vous rigolez ! l'ATV c'est juste un relais Mac/Ipad - TV, soit un produit de remplacement d'un câble HDMI mais pour le px d'un PC ?  Dans ce cas on prend un PC on l’affecte exclu en mode Media center on le  branche en HDMI. Pour le même tarif c'est moins stupide.


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

@ILaw : exactement !

L'Ipad est pour moi un excellent produit. Simple, fiable, parfait pour surfer, lire, regarder des photos et vidéos.
Du Apple comme j'aime. Un bémol quand même sur l'obsolescence rapide des OS.

Mon Imac acheté en 2006 était fantastique. Bel objet, et à l'époque on achetait du durable, du costaud. On y mettait le prix, mais on avait quelque chose qui pouvait marcher longtemps. On ne se posait pas la question de la RAM puisqu'on pouvait la changer.

Aujourd'hui, on nous pousse à prendre l'option RAM, à 240€ les 8go supplémentaires. Et en plus 16go, c'est pas non plus extraordinaire.

Le cas le plus flagrant, c'est le Mac Mini. On passe d'une machine performante (4 coeurs) et évolutive, à une machine moins performante (bi coeur), fermée et plus chère. Génial .
Des Imac et Macbook Pro avec la RAM soudée.
Le Target Display Mode n'est plus sur les nouveaux modèles, alors qu'il serait fabuleux et ouvrirait plein de possibilités sur les Retina.
Des Fusion Drive ridicules (24go de SSD).

Mais je reste confiant, en espérant que les nouveaux modèles à venir seront différents.

Pour contre balancer, il faut quand même souligner que les produits Apple restent uniques avec un OS stable, beau et réactif.
Des Macbook Pro et des Imac sans concurrence sur la finition.

Apple sait tout ça, et devient pour le coup, arrogant et suffisant, un peu comme certaines très jolies filles...


----------



## huexley (13 Novembre 2015)

"Pour contre balancer, il faut quand même souligner que les produits Apple restent uniques avec un OS stable, beau et réactif. 
Des Macbook Pro et des Imac sans concurrence sur la finition."

Toi tu as pas utilisé un iMac 4K entrée de gamme… Ca m'a fait vraiment rêver quand aux évolution de l'OS sur ce produit, ramer, au sortir du carton c'est vraiment un exploit…


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

huexley a dit:


> Toi tu as pas utilisé un iMac 4K entrée de gamme… Ca m'a fait vraiment rêver quand aux évolution de l'OS sur ce produit, ramer, au sortir du carton c'est vraiment un exploit…



En effet tu as raison. L'entrée de gamme Imac est indécente.

Voilà encore un souci.

Je raisonnais dans la globalité. OS X reste un bel OS, bien plus agréable que la concurrence malgré tout.


----------



## ILaw (13 Novembre 2015)

W10 est très agréable et entre un pc gamme pro à 1000 euros et un joujou de 4GO de ram strictement inutile à 750 mon choix est vite fait. Il y a 5 ans j’aurais fait le choix inverse. Car nous avions un mac mini de très grande qualité pour 450 euros évolutif et un IMAC très honorable pour 1200, pas une daube overpriced, sans oublier une Apple tv à moins de 100 euros. Alors le discours du last ultimate fanboy fier de son état "_ça a toujours été comme ça_", non.

Entre mes besoins bureautique (thèse à réécrire pour publication, livres en cours, consultations dictée vocale) et mes loisirs (audio vidéo) un mac ou un pc en deçà de ces mentions c'est poubelle:

- CoreI5 voire I7
- 16 Go RAM
- carte vidéo 2 GO RAM
- 1 TO HD 7200T
- et pas collé "en mode pc very low cost" mais réparable.
- marque réputée donc avec SAV pro et suivi

Soit ce que devrait proposer un IMAC à 1200 euros en standard normalement au regard de ce que nous avions chez APPLE il y encore quelques petites années.

En ce qui concerne l'Ipad Pro, il méritera son nom le jour où

- on pourra connecter une clé USB un DD externe un graveur DVD blueray (oui oui on bosse encore avec)
- une imprimante
- un adaptateur réseau Ethernet
- avoir un finder digne de ce nom
- brancher 2 écrans pour avoir au moins le web (recherches écran de gauche) et word (écran de droite)
- le mini de mémoire sera de 64 et jusqu'à 256
- des applications professionnelles (gestion, sage, logic pro, protools etc) et pas des sous ersatz même pas dignes d'un shareware des années 90

Sinon c’est juste un Ipad XL. Je ne me sépare jamais de mon Ipad chez moi mais au boulot, no way mission impossible. Et j'ai tenté de bosser sur Ipad ne serait ce que parce que je souffre de soucis de vertèbres alors autant dire qu'un portable de 600 grammes autonomie 10H j'attends cela comme le Messie. Mais au regard ce qui en est dit, L'ipad pro est uniquement un grand Ipad. Superbe sans aucun doute, de très grande qualité comme les autres Ipad mais juste un grand Ipad. Un outil de consultation et pas du tout de prod. L'ipad pro n'est pas plus pro qu'un ipad mini ou normal, il est juste plus grand. Et quand on voit que pour le même prix chez APPLE aussi on peut avoir un mac book pro, y a pas photo même 1/2 seconde.

_Encore faut il bosser comme un fou comme l’auteur du thread, médecin (moi je suis juriste alors bosser sur un Ipad...) pour se payer son ordin et comprendre de quoi il retourne et saisir que même si on a fait ses études jusqu’à post doc et ... plus, mettre 1000 euros dans une bestiole ça représente tant d’heures à suer... et à bosser comme un maboul. Ça ne tombe pas du ciel. On n'attend pas que papa-maman l'offrent pour noël pour "faire bien avec"._


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

mikaaaa a dit:


> Je considère la RAM et surtout le DD comme pièces d'usures en quelque sorte. Pourquoi bloquer l'accès à ces pièces ?



La RAM une pièce d'usure ?
Non. Clairement non.
Un disque dur à la rigueur, on sait que ça s'use, mais la RAM, non.



mikaaaa a dit:


> Les processeurs sont suffisamment puissants aujourd'hui pour être pérennes pour les 8 prochaines années. Ce qui limitera l'usage de la machine c'est la Ram, le stockage, et dans une moindre mesure la carte graphique.



Je suis d'accord sur le processeur, mais pas sur la RAM le stockage et le GPU.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que se profil, pour les années à venir, une croissance des usages nécessitant une augmentation cruciale de la dotation en RAM des machines.
On est passé d'une période où les dotation en RAM étaient limitées par des contraintes techniques et/ou choix financiers, à aujourd'hui où on trouve couramment des machines avec 8 ou 16 Go de mémoire vive.
Vous allez me dire "oui mais les derniers OS X remplissent facilement 16 Go de RAM". Oui, pour une raison simple : la mémoire vive est faite pour être utilisée. Elle est là pour donner un accès plus rapide à des données en cours d'utilisation, autant s'en servir.

Sur le stockage, là encore, on passe du disque dur mécanique qui devenait le goulot d'étranglement, à des SSD très rapides.

Par contre, je pense que la limite des machines actuelles dans quelques années sera leur GPU, si de nouveaux formats vidéos nécessitent plus de puissance et/ou des nouveaux GPU pour leur décodage.

Pour des usages courants (hormis donc gros montage vidéo, jeu vidéo hard core, sciences exigeantes, etc.), je ne pense pas que 16 Go RAM et les SSD très rapides (jusqu'à 2 Go/s en lecture sur les dernier MBP et iMac) seront un goulot d'étranglement.

Je pense surtout qu'il faut regarder l'informatique d'aujourd'hui face aux usages d'aujourd'hui, et laisser au passé ce qui appartient au passé.

A titre d'exemple, la lecture d'une vidéo 4K 60 fps encodée en H.264 sur un MBP 15" fin 2013 toutes options, ne le fait pas broncher. Il n'utilise même pas le GPU Nvidia (mais se contente de l'Iris Pro).

Pour mon usage (web, bureautique, réseau, machines virtuelles, souvent pas mal de choses en même temps, donc beaucoup d'apps ouvertes, un peu de gestion de photos, du montage vidéo de temps en temps), je ne suis aucunement inquiet quand à la capacité de ce Mac à faire le boulot efficacement encore plusieurs années.

Les capacités de stockages pourraient devenir justes, c'est vrai. Mais nous avons de nos jours la possibilité d'avoir du stockage externe facile d'accès.



mikaaaa a dit:


> Le Target Display Mode n'est plus sur les nouveaux modèles, alors qu'il serait fabuleux et ouvrirait plein de possibilités sur les Retina.



Le Display Port actuel ne permet "d'alimenter" un écran 5k. Il faut aussi, évidemment, un Mac capable de supporter cet écran. 



ILaw a dit:


> Entre mes besoins bureautique (thèse livres consultations dictée vocale) et mes loisirs (audio vidéo) un mac ou un pc en deçà de ces mentions c'est poubelle:
> 
> - CoreI5 voire I7
> - 16 Go RAM
> ...



Quels sont vos usages "audio vidéo" ?

Si c'est surtout gestion et consultation (plus de reste de ce que vous citez), la configuration que vous donnez est largement suffisante et il est peu probable qu'elle devienne essoufflé d'ici les années à venir. Pour de la création, tout depend de ce que vous produisez.

Par contre, je vous conseil fortement d'opter pour un Fusion Drive ou du tout SSD. C'est *THE élément* qui fait la différence aujourd'hui. Un stockage rapide pour le système, les apps et les données le plus utilisées est aujourd'hui ce qui améliore le plus la fluidité de l'ensemble.



ILaw a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'Ipad Pro, il méritera son nom le jour où
> 
> - on pourra connecter une clé USB un DD externe un graveur DVD blueray (oui oui on bosse encore avec)



D'accord, mais là vous faites une généralité de votre cas personnel.



ILaw a dit:


> - une imprimante



On pourrait rétorquer "qu'un pro utilise une imprimante en réseau".



ILaw a dit:


> un adaptateur réseau Ethernet



Ça, j'apprécierais aussi.



ILaw a dit:


> - avoir un finder digne de ce nom



Ne vous contentez pas des apps préinstallées par Apple. Il y a de quoi faire sur l'App Store.



ILaw a dit:


> - brancher 2 écrans pour avoir au moins le web (recherches écran de gauche) et word (écran de droite)



Ça viendra surement.



ILaw a dit:


> - le mini de mémoire sera de 64 et jusqu'à 256



Idem. Ça viendra.



ILaw a dit:


> - des applications professionnelles (gestion, sage, logic pro, protools etc) et pas des sous ersatz même pas dignes d'un shareware des années 90



C'est maintenant aux développeurs de jouer le jeu.

--

Quand vous dites que l'iPad Pro n'est pas pro en regardant votre usage, c'est comme si un agriculteur moderne vous disait qu'une motobineuse n'est qu'un jouet, ou qu'un conducteur d'excavatrice de carrière affirmait qu'une minipelle ne sert à rien.

Il est parfaitement possible que l'iPad ne convienne pas à votre usage professionnel. Ce n'est pour autant qu'il ne peut pas correspondre à d'autres usages, d'autres travaux et manières de travailler. *La tablette n'a pas vocation à être un outil universel adapté à la totalités des usages* (la preuve, Apple vend encore des Mac et des iPhone). C'est juste une autre forme d'ordinateur qui correspond mieux à certains usages.

Cependant je pense souhaitable qu'iOS tire meilleur profit des grands écrans des iPad.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (13 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Les ordinateurs ce n'est plus que 10% des ventes Apple. Demain ils pourront s'en passer...



Je pense que le coeur du débat est effectivement quelque part par là.
Sinon rien à voir, tu as un topic cuisine quelque part ?



Bloc de spoiler



Quelques idées de resto pour de bons Samoussas !


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2015)

ILaw a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'Ipad Pro, il méritera son nom le jour où
> 
> 
> 
> - on pourra connecter une clé USB un DD externe un graveur DVD blueray (oui oui on bosse encore avec)





Ça jamais, tout passe par le nuage maintenant. Et au besoin, tu peux te créer ton propre nuage avec des disques de 6 T voir plus en RAID si vraiment tu as de gros besoins. 

Toi, tu as dû râler quand l'iMac a supprimé la disquette non ?





ILaw a dit:


> - une imprimante





C’est déjà possible en WIFI. Pourquoi s'encombrer d'un fil quand tu peux imprimer sans? Moi, je peux directement imprimer avec mon iPad via mon imprimante connectée à mon iMac grâce à un logiciel qui fait le pont entre les deux appareils. C'est donc un faux problème.





ILaw a dit:


> - un adaptateur réseau Ethernet





OK, a la bibliothèque François Mitterand, il n'y a pas de WiFi, que de l'Ethernet. Mais c’est un cas vraiment à part. Sinon, je ne vois pas ce qui justifierait ce besoin. Au pire, il y a des routeurs WIFI qui ont une entrée Ethernet.





ILaw a dit:


> - avoir un finder digne de ce nom





Pourquoi ? C'est IOS et non Mac OS, Windows, Linux et consorts. Juste une autre manière de travailler qui fonction très bien si on sait l'utiliser. Ce que les "vieux" ont du mal à appréhender aujourd'hui. Mais les "vieux" de demain eux ne se poseront plus de question. C’est juste une autre manière d’appréhender la gestion et la hiérarchisation de l'information.





ILaw a dit:


> - brancher 2 écrans pour avoir au moins le web (recherches écran de gauche) et word (écran de droite)





WTF ????? Tu ne veux pas qu'il fasse le café non plus. Je ne connais que peu de personne qui utilise deux écrans au quotidien sur leur ordinateur (à part moi). Mais mon exemple (et sûrement le tien) n'en fait pas un besoin vital pour une tablette. Il y a l'écran partagé qui s'occupe de ça maintenant.





ILaw a dit:


> - le mini de mémoire sera de 64 et jusqu'à 256





256 OK. Mais pourquoi mini 64? Je suis d'accord que proposer une tablette en entrée de gamme avec 32 de mémoire c’est ridicule, mais le consommateur est assez grand pour faire son choix et certains préfèrent avoir peu de mémoire à un prix plus abordable. Par exemple, si cet appareil ne sert qu’à montrer des produits dans un salon.





ILaw a dit:


> - des applications professionnelles (gestion, sage, logic pro, protools etc) et pas des sous ersatz même pas dignes d'un shareware des années 90





Il y a plein d'applications qui conviennent à des pros. La Apple n'y est pour rien et ce sont aux éditeurs de se bouger. Quand Microsoft a compris que son intérêt était d'être sur iPad, Word est arrivé.





ILaw a dit:


> .../... mais au boulot, no way mission impossible. Et j'ai tenté de bosser sur Ipad .../... Mais au regard ce qui en est dit, L'iPad pro est uniquement un grand Ipad.





Je ne comprends pas les gens qui n'arrivent pas  à bosser avec un iPad. Il me manque en effet toujours certains logiciels (Antidote par exemple), mais dans l'absolut, je peux faire presque tout ce que j'ai besoin de faire sur un iPad. Je le fais juste différemment et pour certaines taches, c'est toujours mieux d'être assis devant un bureau. Mais pour écrire, dessiner, rentrer des données en déplacement faire une prestation Keynote, etc., je préfère réaliser ces tâches sur un iPad aujourd'hui. 



Que travailler sur un iPad ne te convienne pas, je peux comprendre, mais ce n’est pas le cas de tout le monde. 



Pour revenir sur le sujet, c’est sur que je vais attendre mon prochain voyage aux USA pour m'offrir un iPad Pro. D'une part à cause du taux de change €-$ et aussi du fait du prix que je trouve exagéré par rapport au reste de la gamme. Et peut être qu’a ce moment la, une version 2 sera dispo avec peut être plus de mémoire et la dernière version de Touch ID et non une techno de l'année dernière ce que je trouve mesquin.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> La RAM une pièce d'usure ?


Un peu quand même. Mon MB blanc est parti en vrille 5 ans après un upgrade de ram, et est reparti comme une fleur quand je lui ai remis les barrettes d'origine.


----------



## ILaw (13 Novembre 2015)

@imodo qui trolle en résumé : non
pas besoin de rédiger X pages supplémentaires. quand on bosse on me comprend tout comme on comprend l'auteur du thread.
qu’Apple ne soit plus une marque dédiée pros, quel que soit leur domaine on avait compris.


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

Je vous lis et je peux comprendre vos opinions.

Mais comment peut on approuver que la RAM soit soudée sur les derniers modèles ?

L'immense majorité de la RAM dans le monde se trouve sous la forme de barrettes interchangeables. Apple pousse le vice à souder celles ci, il n'y a aucun intérêt à faire ça sauf :
Pour 1 : vendre à prix d'or l'option RAM supplémentaire. (On rappelle 8go de plus c'est 240€, alors que dans le commerce ça vaut 50€)
        2 : mettre les machines hors course plus rapidement.

Mais bon, Apple est à l'image de notre société de consommation. Des produits que l'on jète rapidement, irréparables. Tout est fait pour que l'on achète encore et encore et cela touche tous les domaines, électroménager, automobile, vêtements ect...


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu quand même. Mon MB blanc est parti en vrille 5 ans après un upgrade de ram, et est reparti comme une fleur quand je lui ai remis les barrettes d'origine.



Produit défectueux. 
La plupart du temps la RAM n'est pas ce qui lâche en premier. 



mikaaaa a dit:


> L'immense majorité de la RAM dans le monde se trouve sous la forme de barrettes interchangeables.



Immense majorité, ça se discute étant donné qu'aucun smartphone ni tablette n'embarque sa RAM sous forme de barrettes interchangeables. D'ailleurs ça ne choque pas grand monde, pourquoi ? Ah, p't-être bien parce qu'une écrasante majorité des utilisateurs s'en fout complètement. 

Faut bien comprendre que l'upgrade la RAM, ça concerne une minorité des ordinateurs. 
La grosse majorité des machines finissent leur vie dans la même configuration matérielle qu'à l'achat. 

--

Quand à la raison d'intégrer la RAM à la carte mère… Bien, pour les machines portables elle est assez simple : réduction de l'encombrement (cf la petite carte mère du MacBook) et meilleure conduction électrique (qui réduit les pertes énergétiques, donc la consommation). 

Pour une machine de bureau, effectivement ça se justifie beaucoup moins. 
Mais il peut probable qu'Apple le ferrait si ça nuisait de manière significative à ses ventes. 




mikaaaa a dit:


> Apple est à l'image de notre société de consommation. Des produits que l'on jète rapidement, irréparables.



Vous mélangez un peu les arguments là. 
Quel est le taux de panne de la RAM de nos jours ? 

Faut pas confondre "upgradabilité" et "réparabilité". Réparabilité qui d'ailleurs n'est utile que lorsqu'il y a une panne. On s'en fout de pouvoir réparer ce qui ne tombe pas en panne, non ? 
D'où ma question : pourquoi demander du réparable, et non du solide qui ne tombe pas en panne ? 

Jusqu'ici, l'évolution technologique a suffit à pousser régulièrement au renouvellement des ordinateurs. Les constructeurs n'ont qu'à présenter des nouveaux Z'ordinateurs plus Zolis et puissants pour que les gens achètent. Pas besoin de rendre les anciens obsolètes. 
Ça fonctionne moins bien pour les ordinateurs de bureau et portables depuis quelques années, parce que d'une part, les performances augmentent moins et, d'autre part, le "besoin" de puissance commencent à se stabiliser. En plus de cela, les ordinateurs récents sont globalement de meilleurs qualité que ceux du début du siècle. 

Par contre ça fonctionne encore beaucoup avec les smartphones. On arrive à pousser encore beaucoup de gens à changer chaque années, sans rendre les anciens modèles obsolètes. 

Tout ça pour dire qu'une société de consommation ne peut exister sans consommateurs. L'industrie n'est pas seule responsable.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Produit défectueux.


Défectueux au bout de 5 ans 


patrick86 a dit:


> La plupart du temps la RAM n'est pas ce qui lâche en premier.


Mais quand elle lache on est content de pouvoir la changer.

Quand on se fait allumer dans ce fil parce qu'on garde son ordi plus de 6 ans, c'est sur qu'on ne doit pas avoir la même notion de 'défectueux'


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu quand même. Mon MB blanc est parti en vrille 5 ans après un upgrade de ram, et est reparti comme une fleur quand je lui ai remis les barrettes d'origine.


p'tète que tu avais mis de la RAM de merde et que celle d'origine aurait tenue plus de 5 ans 


Romuald a dit:


> Défectueux au bout de 5 ans
> Quand on se fait allumer dans ce fil parce qu'on garde son ordi plus de 6 ans, c'est sur qu'on ne doit pas avoir la même notion de 'défectueux'


Mon iMac de 2006 se porte très bien, merci  
et mon iPad 3 aussi, merci 
et mon iPhone 4S aussi (sans parler du 4 de Mme, le 3G est tombé dans les chiottes, dommage pour lui), merci 
et ma TimeCapsule première du nom aussi, merci 
et mon AirPort Express N aussi, merci


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Immense majorité, ça se discute étant donné qu'aucun smartphone ni tablette n'embarque sa RAM sous forme de barrettes interchangeables. D'ailleurs ça ne choque pas grand monde, pourquoi ? Ah, p't-être bien parce qu'une écrasante majorité des utilisateurs s'en fout complètement.
> 
> Faut bien comprendre que l'upgrade la RAM, ça concerne une minorité des ordinateurs.
> La grosse majorité des machines finissent leur vie dans la même configuration matérielle qu'à l'achat.



Une minorité ? Autour de moi, TOUS les possesseurs d'Imac ont upgradé la RAM pour pouvoir mettre OS X à jour.
Moi le premier, mon Imac, 10 ans l'an prochain, ne serait plus en fonctionnement avec ses 1go d'origine.
J'ai remplacé mon DD qui est tombé en rade au bout de 3 ans.

Aujourd'hui avec les nouveaux comment allons nous faire ? On change tout pour une simple panne de DD ?




patrick86 a dit:


> Quand à la raison d'intégrer la RAM à la carte mère… Bien, pour les machines portables elle est assez simple : réduction de l'encombrement (cf la petite carte mère du MacBook) et meilleure conduction électrique (qui réduit les pertes énergétiques, donc la consommation).
> 
> Pour une machine de bureau, effectivement ça se justifie beaucoup moins.
> Mais il peut probable qu'Apple le ferrait si ça nuisait de manière significative à ses ventes.



Oui pourquoi souder la Ram sur Imac et Mac Mini alors ?
Ou alors on soude ok, mais dans ce cas on propose du 16go voir même du 32go au tarif moyen de la RAM.



patrick86 a dit:


> Vous mélangez un peu les arguments là.
> Quel est le taux de panne de la RAM de nos jours ?



Non je ne mélange rien. Un Imac à 2000€ se doit d'être un minimum upgradable et réparable.
C'est différent pour les smartphones en effet. Un smartphone a une durée de vie plus courte. Chute, usure ect....

Un Mac de bureau non, c'est fait pour durer.



patrick86 a dit:


> Faut pas confondre "upgradabilité" et "réparabilité". Réparabilité qui d'ailleurs n'est utile que lorsqu'il y a une panne. On s'en fout de pouvoir réparer ce qui ne tombe pas en panne, non ?
> D'où ma question : pourquoi demander du réparable, et non du solide qui ne tombe pas en panne ?



Apple ne fabrique pas les SSD ni la Ram ni les DD. Pour moi ces pièces sont assez sensibles à l'usure. On ne sait pas d'ailleurs comment vont se comporter les SSD avec le temps.

DD, RAM, SSD doivent pouvoir être changé simplement par l'utilisateur. Rendre ces pièces inaccessibles sur des ordinateurs à 2000€ c'est incompréhensible.
Ce sont des pièces peut chères, (8go et 256 de ssd, c'est 150€), qui une fois changées donne une seconde vie à tous les ordinateurs.

Sinon, Patrick86, tu as l'air de comprendre cette évolution. Dans ce cas, quel est l'avantage du mac mini "fermé" 2014, face au mac mini "ouvert" 2012 ?


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu quand même. Mon MB blanc est parti en vrille 5 ans après un upgrade de ram, et est reparti comme une fleur quand je lui ai remis les barrettes d'origine.



C'est tout de même assez rare de nos jours une Ram qui part en vrille (c'est pas ce que c'était il y a 10 ou 15 ans, il faut bien le concéder).
Sinon 5 ans, c'est relativement court pour moi. Normalement un mac ça dure 10 ans (et ça avait la fâcheuse tendance à lâcher "d'un seul coup" sans prévenir).


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Novembre 2015)

ILaw a dit:


> @imodo qui trolle en résumé : non
> pas besoin de rédiger X pages supplémentaires. quand on bosse on me comprend tout comme on comprend l'auteur du thread.
> qu’Apple ne soit plus une marque dédiée pros, quel que soit leur domaine on avait compris.



Comme dans toute tes interventions, tu es toujours plus ou moins à côté de la plaque, et tu n'es qu'un condensé de préjugés et de bégaiements.

Apple n'a jamais prétendu être une marque dédiée "Pro".
En revanche, elle a toujours présenté des matériels de classe "Pro" qui ont toujours été le haut de gamme. Le haut de gamme ce n'est pas l'iMac, malgré sa puissance, ses possibilités d'équipement, et sa pénétration dans le monde "Pro", graphisme ou non. Le haut de gamme qui est la vitrine informatique d'Apple aujourd'hui, c'est le Mac Pro, comme ce modèle l'a toujours été.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> p'tète que tu avais mis de la RAM de merde et que celle d'origine aurait tenue plus de 5 ans
> 
> Mon iMac de 2006 se porte très bien, merci
> et mon iPad 3 aussi, merci
> ...



Donc nous sommes d'accord. Pouvoir upgrader ou changer la ram ou le DD est sinon une nécéssité, du moins un sacré plus pour qui veut garder son matos le plus longtemps possible


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

Mon dd est d'origine


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Mon dd est d'origine


Tu as de la chance.
[mode fanboy]
Si appeul met des 5400rpm dans les iMac c'est parce qu'ils sont plus costauds que les 7200 
[/mode]


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Défectueux au bout de 5 ans



On est capable aujourd'hui de fabriquer de la RAM qui dure plus longtemps. Défectueuse au bout de 5 ans, on va dire que ce n'était pas des barrettes de très bonne qualité.



Romuald a dit:


> Quand on se fait allumer dans ce fil parce qu'on garde son ordi plus de 6 ans, c'est sur qu'on ne doit pas avoir la même notion de 'défectueux'



Je ne suis pas de ceux qui vous agresseront si vous gardez vos machines longtemps. 



mikaaaa a dit:


> Une minorité ? Autour de moi, TOUS les possesseurs d'Imac ont upgradé la RAM pour pouvoir mettre OS X à jour.
> Moi le premier, mon Imac, 10 ans l'an prochain, ne serait plus en fonctionnement avec ses 1go d'origine.
> J'ai remplacé mon DD qui est tombé en rade au bout de 3 ans.



Nos entourages personnels ne sont pas représentatifs de la réalité de l'ensemble du Monde.
C'est ça qui est extrêmement difficile à comprendre pour les geeks et bricoleurs : ils évoluent dans un milieu leur ressemblant mais ont beaucoup de mal — quand ils ne le refusent pas carrément — à voir qu'il existe aussi des gens différents d'eux.

Moi-même j'ai déjà ajouté de la RAM et changé des disque durs dans des ordinateurs. Je vois d'autres le faire. Mais je côtoie aussi des gens qui n'ont absolument pas l'idée de faire ça — certains ne savent simplement pas ce que c'est que de la RAM ou un processeur et n'ont pas envie qu'on les embête avec ces considérations techniques —, ou n'on carrément pas envie que ça soit fait.

Si cette pratique concernait la majorité des utilisateurs de Mac, Apple ne supprimerait pas cette possibilité. Elle connait suffisamment ses cibles pour savoir si elle peut se permettre ce genre de choix ou pas.

Le geek est représentatif d'un *microcosme,* même s'il n'arrive pas à en prendre conscience.



mikaaaa a dit:


> Aujourd'hui avec les nouveaux comment allons nous faire ? On change tout pour une simple panne de DD ?



Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, les disque durs ne sont pas soudés.
Ils sont difficiles d'accès dans certains modèles, soit, mais pas irremplaçables.



mikaaaa a dit:


> Oui pourquoi souder la Ram sur Imac et Mac Mini alors ?



Faudrait demander à Apple…



mikaaaa a dit:


> Un Imac à 2000€ se doit d'être un minimum upgradable et réparable.



Pourquoi "devrait" ? Et pourquoi 2000€ et pas 1000 ou 1500 ?

J'aurais plutôt tendance à attendre d'un appareil que je paie cher, de ne pas avoir à intervenir dessus autant que sur un produit pas cher.

Moi je décrète qu'un iMac à 2000€ *ne devrait pas avoir à être réparé ou upgrade.* Il devrait tenir des années sans intervention. Voilà. 



mikaaaa a dit:


> C'est différent pour les smartphones en effet. Un smartphone a une durée de vie plus courte. Chute, usure ect....
> 
> Un Mac de bureau non, c'est fait pour durer.



Différent ? Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi un mini-ordinateur de poche ne devrait pas être aussi durable qu'une machine de bureau ? 
Pourquoi tolérer que l'un ne dure pas longtemps, mais pas l'autre ?
C'est moins grave de gaspiller les smartphones ? 

Je ne comprend pas ce raisonnement.



mikaaaa a dit:


> Apple ne fabrique pas les SSD ni la Ram ni les DD. Pour moi ces pièces sont assez sensibles à l'usure. On ne sait pas d'ailleurs comment vont se comporter les SSD avec le temps.



La durée de vie d'un SSD dépend essentiellement de son type, de sa qualité de fabrication et des conditions d'utilisation.

De ce que j'en ai lu, le SSD qui équipent les Mac actuels devraient aisément tenir une 10aine d'années pour un usage courants. Mais c'est une donnée difficile à déterminer.
Ils ne sont pas soudés de toute façon (sauf dans le MacBook 2015).



mikaaaa a dit:


> Rendre ces pièces inaccessibles sur des ordinateurs à 2000€ c'est incompréhensible.



Du point de vue du geek, oui.




mikaaaa a dit:


> Ce sont des pièces peut chères, (8go et 256 de ssd, c'est 150€), qui une fois changées donne une seconde vie à tous les ordinateurs.



Peu chères, ça dépend quoi.
Un SSD PCIe actuellement c'est autour d'1$ le Go.

Mais là encore la question est : est-ce que dans 5 ans, 8 ou 16 Go de RAM seront réellement insuffisant pour la plupart des usages courants ?



mikaaaa a dit:


> Dans ce cas, quel est l'avantage du mac mini "fermé" 2014, face au mac mini "ouvert" 2012 ?



Il a un SSD PCIe et 2 ports Thunderbolt 2.
C'est tout ce que je lui trouve comme avantages.

Après, savoir si la machine est meilleure ou pas, ben ça dépend des critères de chacun. C'est subjectif. 

Perso pour mon serveur perso j'ai pris un modèle 2012, pour les raisons suivantes :
- j'étais quoi qu'il en soit décidé à l'acheter d'occasion ;
- un modèle à i5 bicœur me suffit ;
- je ne suis pas encore en mesure de prévoir son besoin en RAM (pour l'instant 10 Go, largement sous exploités) ;
- j'ai opté pour 2 disques dur en RAID, mais j'hésitais avec un Fusion Drive (du coup je peux encore changer d'avis).
Mais là c'est pour un serveur et j'aurais fait un choix différent pour une machine de tous les jours. 




iluro_64 a dit:


> Apple n'a jamais prétendu être une marque dédiée "Pro".



Oui. J'y avais pas répondu à celle-là, mais elle m'a… disons interpelé.  Je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'Apple fut une marque dédiée "pro".

Bref. Pour rappel : Steve Jobs n'aimait pas le marché de l'entreprise. Il le trouvait trop réfractaire à l'évolution. Ce qui est vrai d'ailleurs, les grosses entreprises sont souvent plus réfractaires à l'adoption de nouveautés que le grand public.


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Si appeul met des 5400rpm dans les iMac c'est parce qu'ils sont plus costauds que les 7200



J'en sais foutrement rien si c'est la raison du choix d'Apple, mais oui, un DD 5400 tr/min est généralement moins sujet aux pannes (en tous cas plus tard), que sont équivalent à 7200 tr/min. 

Faut savoir aussi que dans l'iMac 12,5", Apple monte un disque dur en format 2,5". Or, les plus gros fabricants arrêtent de faire du DD 2,5" à 7200 tr/min. 

--

Personnellement, je considère que le disque dur mécanique comme stockage interne principal dans un ordinateur personne, est du passé.


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Blabla de fanboy ...



Hé bien je n'étais pas passé depuis une semaine car trop de boulot et je vois que le scientologue au milliers de réactions aux news vient maintenant poster dans les forums. On est bien parti, surtout dans ce sujet qui parle de toutes les mesquineries modernes de la pomme. Ca va sentir le pigeon roti par ici ...


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

Le fond de mon propos est : *exploitez et profitez de vos machines maintenant*, plutôt que de vivre dans le peur d'un avenir sombre.


----------



## Bambouille (13 Novembre 2015)

*patrick86, *tu es la cible parfaire d'Apple. Félicitation !


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> <...>
> Bref. Pour rappel : Steve Jobs n'aimait pas le marché de l'entreprise. Il le trouvait trop réfractaire à l'évolution. Ce qui est vrai d'ailleurs, les grosses entreprises sont souvent plus réfractaires à l'adoption de nouveautés que le grand public.


Réfractaire, c'est un peu court : il n'y a pas que la question de la volonté de changer ou le goût de la nouveauté, il faut prendre en compte les problèmes de coût et de complexité, les délais et tout ça.
Toute chose dont Apple ne se préoccupe pas beaucoup pour ses clients.


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> mikaaaa a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais tenter de répondre à cette question 

*Pourquoi souder la RAM à la carte mère ?*
Pour supprimer le(s) connecteur(s) de RAM.

*Pourquoi supprimer le connecteur de RAM ?*
Parce qu'un connecteur c'est cher. 
Parce qu'un connecteur réduit la fiabilité de la connexion carte mère/module de RAM.
Parce qu'un connecteur ça prend de la place et donc l'intégration de la RAM est meilleure lorsqu'elle est soudée.
Ça permet de faire des cartes mères plus petites (et donc optimiser l'outil de production).
Parce qu'on n'a plus besoin de mettre un système de trappe pour ajouter de la RAM et ça aussi ça coûte cher.
Il est aussi probable de l'ajout d'un connecteur et donc la possibilité de connecter de la RAM nécessite quelques protections électriques et que ça aussi c'est cher pour "rien".

*Mais je ne peux plus mettre la RAM que je veux !?*
Justement, ça peut être vu comme un avantage. Au moins Apple est sûre que le Mac est équipé par un composant "certifié" par eux. Le consommateur devrait être immunisé contre les problèmes de RAM incompatible (voir sur les forums les problèmes d'installation à cause de modules mémoire foireux).

Un utilisateur Lambda (pas vous, pas moi) se contrefiche de pouvoir intervenir à l'intérieur de sa machine. Il veut que ça marche, un point c'est tout.
Un utilisateur Lambda ne met pas à jour sa machine OS et Hardware


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

Bambouille a dit:


> *patrick86, *tu es la cible parfaire d'Apple. Félicitation !



Hum… J'en suis pas certain. Je ne renouvelle pas beaucoup mes ordinateurs puisque je les garde plusieurs années. 



bompi a dit:


> Réfractaire, c'est un peu court : il n'y a pas que la question de la volonté de changer ou le goût de la nouveauté, il faut prendre en compte les problèmes de coût et de complexité, les délais et tout ça.



Oui, exact. 
Je disais "réfractaire" mais sans sous-entendu négatif.


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bien je n'étais pas passé depuis une semaine car trop de boulot et je vois que le scientologue au milliers de réactions aux news vient maintenant poster dans les forums. On est bien parti, surtout dans ce sujet qui parle de toutes les mesquineries modernes de la pomme. Ca va sentir le pigeon roti par ici ...



Aahhh… melaure ! 
L'hôpital qui se fout ouvertement de la charité.


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ton avis m'intéresse .../...Comment tu fais quand tu as par exemple 300 clients à gérer avec un dossier par client et différents types de fichiers le concernant ?
> Par Appli, c'est infernal voir impossible à gérer.
> Et c'est quand même extrêmement courant dans l'entreprise.



Pour cela j'ai soit l'application Goodreader, soit un dossier Dropbox qui reste à demeure sur mon iPad. 

Mais il faut voir ce que tu entends par dossier client. 

L'iPad demande une autre manière de fonctionner. En fait avec mon iPad j'ai eu l'impression de me retrouver dans la même situation que l'orque j'ai acheté mon premier Mac. J'ai du découvrir des astuces pour l'utiliser de manière optimale et surtout abandonner les idées préconçues que j'avais sur la gestion de mes projets et leur rangement.


----------



## mikaaaa (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Un utilisateur Lambda ne met pas à jour sa machine OS et Hardware


----------



## samoussa (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Je vais tenter de répondre à cette question
> 
> *Pourquoi souder la RAM à la carte mère ?*
> Pour supprimer le(s) connecteur(s) de RAM.
> ...



Elles sont bien belles toutes ces raisons (et vraies en plus), mais elles seraient encore plus belles si elles ne s'accompagnaient pas d'un prix 400% supérieur au marché. Delà à penser que toute ces raisons ne trouvent leur vrai raison que dans leur politique tarifaire...


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

mikaaaa a dit:


>


si si si si si si


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Un utilisateur Lambda ne met pas à jour sa machine OS et Hardware


Donc appeul s'adresse aux utilisateurs lambda malgré son positionnement haut de gamme et ses qualificatifs 'pro' à tous les étages.

Et moi qui ai une utilisation standard (nénette, tofs, mail, musique, (un tout petit peu de) texte) mais veux pouvoir au minimum changer la ram, la batterie ou le DD quand ça vieillit plutôt que de racheter un ordi, je suis quoi ? un geek nolife ? Nan, mais arrêtez le délire les gars. Ou versez moi un salaire en conséquence, mUrde !


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> …
> 
> Un utilisateur Lambda (pas vous, pas moi) se contrefiche de pouvoir intervenir à l'intérieur de sa machine. Il veut que ça marche, un point c'est tout.
> Un utilisateur Lambda ne met pas à jour sa machine OS et Hardware



J'suis tout à fait de cet avis … ainsi qu'en ce qui concerne la RAM.


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc appeul s'adresse aux utilisateurs lambda malgré son positionnement haut de gamme et ses qualificatifs 'pro' à tous les étages.
> 
> Et moi qui ai une utilisation standard (nénette, tofs, mail, musique, (un tout petit peu de) texte) mais veux pouvoir au minimum changer la ram, la batterie ou le DD quand ça vieillit plutôt que de racheter un ordi, je suis quoi ? un geek nolife ? Nan, mais arrêtez le délire les gars. Ou versez moi un salaire en conséquence, mUrde !


*un geek*


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

Pas faux tout ça.

Les ordinateurs, c'est comme les voitures.

Il y a ceux qui veulent pouvoir mettre les mains dedans pour "optimiser" la mécanique et ceux qui l'achète pour aller d'un point A à un point B. Le reste: il s'en fout.

Avant qu'elle n'arrive: Linux c'est plus mieux que même Einstein il l'aurait choisi... Justement; tout le monde n'est pas Einstein. Si il y en a qui prennent leur pied en mettant les mains dans le capot, je suis très content pour eux. Perso. je veux juste utiliser.


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc appeul s'adresse aux utilisateurs lambda malgré son positionnement haut de gamme et ses qualificatifs 'pro' à tous les étages.


Tout à fait !
Je vais faire un parallèle avec l'automobile (je sais, c'est foireux, mais bon, ça illustrera quand même).
L'acheteur d'une voiture haut de gamme ne met JAMAIS le nez sous le capot. Et plus tu montes dans le haut de gamme plus c'est vrai.
_Normalement_, tu payes pour ne pas avoir à te soucier d'un éventuel problème, c'est le principe du haut de gamme.
Si problème >> sav, fabricant, service.

Haut de gamme != pro
Haut de gamme = cher
cher != qualité 



Bloc de spoiler



*Et je n'ai pas dit haut de gamme = qualité*

_ même si ça devrait être le cas._


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Aahhh… melaure !
> L'hôpital qui se fout ouvertement de la charité.



Parce que je suis un consommateur qui regarde en face ce qu'on nous vend ??? Un concept qui t'es étranger apparemment ...

Quand on voit la mega-tonnes de fadaises pondues dans les réactions depuis des mois/années, pour quoi ? Passer (tout) son temps (24h/24 à priori) pour défendre une entreprise et des choix en parti anti-consommateurs alors qu'elle en a rien à cirer de toi ?… Mais va bosser dans un Apple store au lieu de chômer sur MacGé !!!!


----------



## patrick86 (13 Novembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Parce que je suis un consommateur qui regarde en face ce qu'on nous vend ??? Un concept qui t'es étranger apparemment ...



Effectivement je ne revendique pas être un 'consommateur'. C'est une situation sociale et un rôle économique qui ne m'intéresse pas. "Je consomme donc je suis" est une notion qui ne me parle pas.



melaure a dit:


> pour défendre une entreprise



Comprehension n'est pas approbation, et encore moins défense.



melaure a dit:


> des choix en parti anti-consommateurs



Là, j'avoue être largué.
J'ai besoin que vous m'expliquez plus en détail l'idée derrière ce concept "d'anti-consommateur". D'autant que vous critiquez les produits Apple recents pour leur aspect soi-disant "jetable". Produits qui pousseraient donc à la consommation.
En clair, comment un produit poussant à la consommation peut-il être "anti-consommateur" ?  Je ne comprend pas. J'avoue que ça me dépasse là.



melaure a dit:


> alors qu'elle en a rien à cirer de toi ?



Ce n'est pas moi, en l'occurrence, qui passe mon temps à réclamer qu'Apple fasse ci ou ça, qu'elle réponde à mes petites attentes personnelles, parce que je ne comprend pas que je ne suis pas sa cible et qu'elle s'en tartine allègrement les couilles avec le pinceau de l'indifférence. 

--

Bref. Pour vous répondre : je faisais référence à votre attitude face à quiconque est satisfait de son Mac actuel, que vous n'hésitez pas à traiter ouvertement de "bobo fanboy", alors que de votre propre aveu, vous avez vous-même été un Mac fan durant de longues années.

Summum du ridicule, vous osez prétendre que les Mac fans de votre époque étaient davantage sains d'esprit que ceux d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> *un geek*


Perdu. 

Je suis un vieux con


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

Quand est ce que Apple sortira un Déambulateur connecté?

Et après le monte escalier bluetooth?

le dentier connecté?

Le pense bête pour se souvenir qu'on a noté quelque part d'acheter des rames pour Dédé EssesseDé?

Le raton laveur connecté pour qu'il vienne faire ma lessive?


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Perdu.
> 
> Je suis un vieux con


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Summum du ridicule, vous osez prétendre que les Mac fans de votre époque étaient davantage sains d'esprit que ceux d'aujourd'hui.



Il n'y a même pas photo …


----------



## RobinL (15 Novembre 2015)

Autant sur les premières pages du fil (oui, je me suis tapé les 17 pages...), on avait un vrai débat avec des argument assez convaincants, autant dernièrement, on tombe dans une discussion assez redondante avec d'un côté les fans actuels de la pomme, de l'autre, les anciens fans déçus et entre deux, ceux qui ont plus de mal à se positionner (ou, vu d'un oeil extérieur, les plus sains d'esprit !). Je vous jure les gars, je me croirai sur un site de foot avec supporters parisiens contre supporters marseillais... Et pourtant qu'est-ce que je vous aime !

Mais là où vous m'avez atteint et que je réalise la perversité de ce fil, c'est que maintenant je ne sais plus où je dois me positionner. 
Si j'ai un iPhone 6 et un MBA de 2013, je suis forcément un "fanboy" ? Si en plus je suis satisfait de ces deux produits, cela fait carrément de moi une groupie ?  On doit obligatoirement être nostalgique et insatisfait pour avoir un avis fiable ? 

Ou alors on peut simplement se dire qu'on a trouvé un couple smartphone-ordinateur bien pensé ? Parce que pour un (ex-)étudiant, avoir 12 heures de batterie, un ordi qui s'allume en 10 secondes, la possibilité d'envoyer ses messages depuis son Mac, vous reconnaîtrez que c'est plutôt cool.

Alors quelque part, mon commentaire est con puisqu'il contribue à ce que je dénonce au début, mais voilà, j'avais envie de parler (c'est triste la solitude me direz-vous !). Et puis, les mecs, on se détend et on écoute les arguments des copains. 

(Histoire de rajouter un peu d'huile sur le feu  Les meilleurs contributeurs de la discussion sont ceux qui rappellent que, pour 90% des utilisateurs (et dans ces 90%, y'en a, comme bibi, qui comprennent ce que c'est la RAM je vous jure), les configurations "de base", hormis les 4Go de RAM, suffisent amplement.


----------



## patrick86 (16 Novembre 2015)

RobinL a dit:


> c'est que maintenant je ne sais plus où je dois me positionner.



Enfin vous n'avez à vous positionner nul part. Choisir l'outil qui vous convient le mieux est la plus sage des attitudes. 



RobinL a dit:


> Si j'ai un iPhone 6 et un MBA de 2013, je suis forcément un "fanboy" ? Si en plus je suis satisfait de ces deux produits, cela fait carrément de moi une groupie ?



A en croire certains, il paraitrait que oui. 
C'est très binaire comme raisonnement (et très con) : 
- soit on aime pas Apple et on alors saint d'esprit  ;
- soit, si on est satisfait d'un ou plusieurs produits Apple, on est un fanatique décérébré. 

Laissons-les donc au pays des simplets.


----------



## gigab (16 Novembre 2015)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas lu les 17 pages  .. un peu au début et surtout à la fin et je rejoins l'analyse de RobinL ..

J'ai un iPhone 6 et avait un MacBook Pro 15" de 2013 que je viens de vendre car trop puissant pour les tâches que je fais. 

Je voulais me tourner vers un MacBook qui correspondrait mieux à mon usage : surtout bureautique et de temps en temps un peu de Pixelmator et iMovie. 

Mais j'hésite car suis d'accord avec l'auteur de ce fil. Apple abuse réellement avec ses prix. 

Alors ok il y a la R&D, ok il y a le marketing, ok il y a l'adaptation des prix suivant la fluctuation des devises ...

Mais personnellement ce que je reproche surtout c'est le prix du matériel par rapport aux composants vieillots à l'intérieur. 
Ok pas besoin de prendre le dernier cri qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuves si je puis dire, mais ils font l'extrême inverse .. des DD à 5400 tours/mn en 2015 ... euh ... 

Après qu'ils soudent RAM et SSD sur la carte .. pourquoi pas .. mais tripler ou quadrupler le prix de la RAM ou du Giga supplémentaire .. c'est assez foutage de gueule je trouve. 

Là je suis en train de balancer pour la surface pro 4 qui pour le même prix que le MacBook est 3 fois plus puissante mais ... comment dire ... retourner sur Windows ... :'(


----------



## oeufmollet (16 Novembre 2015)

Coucou tout le monde !

A mon tour de répondre, même si j'ai déjà parlé un peu dans les premières pages, mais ça, c'était avant, le changement c'est maintenant !

Non en fait rien n'a changé 

J'ai toujours mon iPhone 4 qui marche presque nickel (juste le bouton principal qui déconne, vais surement le faire réparer pendant les congés de Noël), j'ai toujours mon MacBook blanc de 2007 ressuscité grâce à un SSD tout neuf, et j'ai toujours mon iMac alu 2007 ressuscité lui aussi grâce à un HDD d'1To tout neuf aussi.
Mais mon iPhone 4 n'est plus compatible avec certaines applis, après seulement 3 ou 4 ans de bons et loyaux services, donc même si c'est pas encore trop gênant, ça risque de le devenir, avec le temps.
Mon MacBook blanc est lui coincé en osx 10.7 car il est trop vieux, donc idem pour l'iphone, ça devient compliqué pour les mises à jour de logiciels, heureusement je ne l'utilise qu'en déplacements, pour de la bureautique, du net, et du lightroom light rapide. Donc tant que mes qq applis seront dispo, je le garderai.
Enfin, mon iMac dopé refonctionne comme avant, correctement. Alors oui j'aurais pu investir dans un SSD, mais je préfère un gros HDD en interne et une sauvegarde externe, ça me suffit largement pour mon utilisation : bureautique, net, et lightroom en mode plus sérieux que sur le MacBook.

Bref, mes 3 pommes fonctionnent encore pas mal, et je vais essayer de les faire tenir encore un peu, car aujourd'hui, la philosophie du tout soudé ne me plait pas. J'ai dopé mon iMac et mon MacBook en RAM assez rapidement, pour pas cher, moi même, pour les aider à tenir qq années bonus. J'ai aussi remplacé leurs hdd en panne, moi même, pour le même motif. Donc pour pas cher, grâce à l'upgrade possible, je leur ai fait gagner qq années. Et ainsi, ils ont tenu sans problème 7/8 ans, ils tiendront encore un peu j'imagine. Avec les machines actuelles, on fait comment ? bah on change de machine, super ...
Franchement, si ils laissaient la possibilité de changer au moins la ram et le hdd/ssd soi-même, ça ferait passer la pilule du prix beaucoup plus facilement.
Conclusion : entre le prix élevé pour du matos pas forcément terrible (voir les ralentissements sur les nouveaux Retina), du matos non upgradable ni réparable, et donc du matos qui n'est pas fait pour durer longtemps (là je parle pour ceux qui gardent leur matos plus de 5 ans, oui ça existe), c'est pas facile de se motiver à sortir la carte bleue. D'un autre côté, pour avoir une machine fiable et facile à utiliser sous osx, pas trop le choix, car quand je vois les difficultés qu'ont ceux qui montent des hackintosh à base de pièces "classiques" type gigabyte, franchement, ça me fait pas envie ... et passer à Windows ou linux, que nenni !


----------



## PO_ (16 Novembre 2015)

gigab a dit:


> J'ai un iPhone 6 et avait un MacBook Pro 15" de 2013 que je viens de vendre car trop puissant pour les tâches que je fais.
> 
> Je voulais me tourner vers un MacBook qui correspondrait mieux à mon usage [...] Mais j'hésite car suis d'accord avec l'auteur de ce fil. Apple abuse réellement avec ses prix.
> 
> ...



Donc, si je résume bien, tu as "bazardé" un Mac Book pro qui te convenait parfaitement, et maintenant, vu qu'aucun autre matos chez Apple ne te convient, tu envisages une SurfacePro, sauf que tu n'aimes pas l'OS ...

Ça ne me semble pas très ... judicieux comme attitude ...

En ce qui me concerne, j'approuve quasi totalement les propos de l'initiateur de ce fil. J'avais un Mac Pro 2008 et une écran 30". Jusqu'à la sortie de l'iMac Retina, RIEN ne me convenait dans la gamme Apple, et je trouvais le résina un poil trop cher. De toute façon, je n'avais pas l'intention de changer de Matos. Mais une surtension a précipité les évènements, écran Kaput et Mac Pro idem. J'ai eu la chance d'être très bien assuré et mon matériel m'a été remboursé (non pas en valeur d'achat, mais en valeur de remplacement) : ce qui fait que j'ai pu m'offrir un iMac Retina full option sauf RAM (i7, Carte video 4 Go et SSD 1 To). Mais il est clair que si j'avais du me rééquiper à mes frais, je me serais tourné vers un Hackintosh, pour lequel j'avais quasiment choisi toutes les pièces.

Je suis Mac User depuis 26 ans, mais j'estime inadmissible qu'un utilisateur ne puisse pas augmenter la RAM de son appareil, ou ne puisse changer aisément un disque dur, ou le remplacer par un SSD. Les derniers choix d'Apple, concernant notamment le passage à 24 ridicules Go pour la partie SSD des premiers fusion drive est tout bonnement un routage de gueule, comme l'est le choix des disques durs poussifs à 5400 tr/min.

Il n'y a pas que sur le Hardware qu'Apple se fout du monde : j'ai eu 2 iPad : le premier du nom et le premier Retina sorti, tous deux en 64 Go. Je les ai utilisé intensément jusqu'à ce que ...... Apple m'en empêche, avec le remplacement d'iTunes par cette bouse innommable d'iBook sur Mac. Impossible de migrer totalement ma bibliothèque (très conséquente je le reconnais). Lors de l'import, j'ai eu l'impression que tous mes bouquins n'avaient pas été importés. Impossible de savoir rapidement combien de livres il y avait dans iBooks, car cela n'était nulle part indiqué : Il m'a fallu compter combien de bouquin il y avait sur une page écran et compter ensuite le nombre de pages de la bibliothèque iBooks : résultat seul 1/4 de ma bibliothèque avait été importé. Les tentatives d'imports manuels de plusieurs dizaines de livres se soldaient toutes par une erreur.

Déjà sur iTunes, j'avais été obligé de supprimer la gestion automatique de la bibliothèque car ce dernier n'arrivait plus à gérer : il ne m'importait plus automatiquement ce qui avait été ajouté depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'iPad, ni ne modifiait les eBooks dont les métadonnées avaient été modifiées.

En ce qui concerne El Capitan qui est certes très rapide et nettement meilleur que Yosemite, il y a des bugs qui sont vraiment gênants : impossible de supprimer un tag pour plus de 10 éléments sélectionnés, impossible de supprimer un seul tag commun à plusieurs fichiers portant en sus du tag commun des tags différents, consommation effrénée de RAM pour l'application Aperçu pour la lecture de PDF textes : 25 Mo de RAM consommée par page lue, même si le pdf ne fait au total qu'1 ou 2 Mo.


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2015)

Tu n'as pas tout à fait tort mais, toutefois, tout le monde n'est pas en mesure d'installer Linux (et encore moins un *BSD, malheureusement : les pilotes sont encore moins disponibles), même si c'est devenu très simple.
Le seul choix de l'appareil peut être un sérieux casse-tête (encore que le DELL soit un bon point d'entrée ; mais pas donné non plus !)

Puis l'aspect logiciel ne peut pas être négligé non plus.


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Vous voulez du performant, du sur mesure, du nickel chrome comme OS ...


Au risque de me repeter, je veux seulement pouvoir remplacer facilement les 'pièces d'usure' (RAM, HDD, batterie) pour pouvoir faire durer le plus longtemps possible un ordi bien assez puissant pour mon usage, même 10 ans après (mon iMac 2006 qui a tenu jusqu'à cette année et qui me suffirait encore, mon MB blanc 2009 qui tourne nickel sous SL). Et en conséquence, côté soft, ne pas être obligé d'avoir les dernières versions de logiciel (A ceux qui me diraient 'et les failles de sécurité', je répondrai que j'assume, c'est mon choix).
Le problème, du moins le mien mais à lire le fil j'ai l'impression de ne pas être le seul, n'est pas tant le prix intrinsèque des Mac que la politique d'appeul visant à nous faire cracher un maximum au bassinet par tous les moyens. C'est normal de la part d'une société, mais à partir d'un certain niveau on finit par renacler, c'est humain, non ?


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Novembre 2015)

Ce fil me fait de plus en plus penser au sketch de feu Raymond Devos, le rond-point. On y entre, et comme toutes les sorties sont en sens interdit, on tourne en rond, et tour après tour on ajoute les mêmes choses.


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2015)

en ce qui concerne Linux, il existe ce genre de 'solutions' :
http://www.linuxmint.com/store_computers.php
https://www.pclinuxfr.com/


----------



## oeufmollet (17 Novembre 2015)

Et pour ceux qui répondent que la RAM n'est pas une pièce d'usure, en effet, il est rare qu'une barrette s'use et tombe en rade, donc dans ce sens on ne peut pas trop parler de pièce d'usure (ou alors toutes les pièces sont de pièces d'usure, le clavier, le trackpad, l'écran, le cpu ...)
Non, là ce qu'on veut dire (enfin j'imagine), c'est que comme une pièce d'usure, on peut avoir envie ou besoin de remplacer la ram en court de route. Pas forcément parce qu'elle est HS, mais juste parce qu'elle ne suffit plus. Un peu comme quand on décide de remplacer un hdd 5400tr par un 7200tr ou par un SSD pour gagner en débit et/ou capacité, ou comme quand on décide de remplacer la batterie parce qu'elle ne tient plus qu'une heure ou 2, on peut décider de remplacer nos x Go de RAM par le double ou +, au bout de qq années, pour aider notre machine à tenir qq années bonus. 200€ pour changer de RAM et de SSD, c'est quand même un peu moins cher qu'un mac tout neuf


----------



## Le docteur (17 Novembre 2015)

PC linux ils sont sympa, mais pour le portable, c'est mini mini ou placard.


----------



## larkhon (17 Novembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Immense majorité, ça se discute étant donné qu'aucun smartphone ni tablette n'embarque sa RAM sous forme de barrettes interchangeables. D'ailleurs ça ne choque pas grand monde, pourquoi ? Ah, p't-être bien parce qu'une écrasante majorité des utilisateurs s'en fout complètement.



Passer votre temps à expliquer aux gens qu'Apple n'en a rien à faire de leurs états d'âmes c'est une chose, raconter de grosses conneries sans prendre de recul en est une autre.
Une majorité des utilisateurs s'en fout pourquoi? parce que d'une part elle ne s'attend pas à changer quoi que ce soit sur un téléphone épais de quelques millimètres (elle a déjà abandonné l'idée de changer sa batterie) et d'autre part parce qu'elle ne va pas garder un téléphone aussi longtemps qu'un Mac, et quand bien même celui-ci montrait des signes de fatigue il serait plus aisé de simplement racheter un nouveau téléphone.

Pour voir la chose d'un angle différent, il reste un marché pour les téléphones et tablettes qui utilisent des cartes mémoires. On peut d'ailleurs atteindre la même finesse, le même poids, voire faire mieux que les produits Apple. Il est difficile d'établir un impact du retrait de cette fonctionnalité sur les ventes des derniers Samsung Galaxy (mais elles sont en dessous des prévisions), mais en tout cas on voit que ce n'est pas nécessairement un problème pour le design. On pourrait très bien dire les gens n'ont qu'à prévoir le stockage qu'il leur faut et acheter en conséquence mais ça reste un frein pour un certain nombre de personnes.


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2015)

larkhon a dit:


> ça reste un frein pour un certain nombre de personnes.


et peut-être qu'Apple se contrefiche de cette population là


----------



## larkhon (17 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> et peut-être qu'Apple se contrefiche de cette population là



on a bien compris, ça tourne en boucle ici comme pour nous expliquer quelque chose qu'on sait déjà, mais c'est pas le propos.

Vous aurez lu juste avant que je parlais d'une fonctionnalité qu'on a enlevée à certains appareils (autre que ceux d'Apple, hein) qui était un critère pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui ne voulaient pas d'une capacité figée (et/ou d'un iPhone) et dont le retrait n'aura pas fait l'unanimité et dirigé ces clients vers la porte.
Tant que les nouveaux clients gagnés dépassent de loin ceux qui partent, ces choix vont être indolores voire trouveront une justification. On a l'impression de voir un passage entre générations se produire, avec tous ces témoignages d'utilisateurs sur plusieurs décennies qui n'arrivent plus à trouver leur compte. D'ailleurs peut-être un jour les gens qui commentent ici ne seront plus la cible d'Apple non plus...


----------



## RobinL (17 Novembre 2015)

larkhon a dit:


> D'ailleurs peut-être un jour les gens qui commentent ici ne seront plus la cible d'Apple non plus...



À lire les avis de certains, il me semble bien que ce soit déjà le cas. Enfin, mon expérience comme client de la Pomme, aussi récente soit-elle, me laisse penser qu'Apple ne propose pas le meilleur rapport qualité/prix si on s'intéresse uniquement à la "puissance" (sous toutes ses formes) de l'appareil. Or sur Macg, certains semblent être à la recherche de la performance absolue (je n'utilise aucun logiciel énorme donc la suite de la phrase perd en crédibilité... ) et je pense qu'ils ne sont effectivement plus la cible de la marque. 



iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce fil me fait de plus en plus penser au sketch de feu Raymond Devos, le rond-point. On y entre, et comme toutes les sorties sont en sens interdit, on tourne en rond, et tour après tour on ajoute les mêmes choses.



Comme souvent, tu es dans le vrai cher ami. Car dans le fond, cette discussion, bien que rendue plaisante par la qualité d'écriture de ses contributeurs, porte sur les goûts et couleurs de chacun : Qui de W10 ou d'El Capitan offre la meilleure expérience à ses utilisateurs ? La Pomme a-t-elle raison ou tort de bloquer autant ses appareils ? 

C'est mon jour de repos, j'ai même un paquet de Skittles, donc débattons les amis.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Novembre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui répondent que la RAM n'est pas une pièce d'usure, en effet, il est rare qu'une barrette s'use et tombe en rade, donc dans ce sens on ne peut pas trop parler de pièce d'usure (ou alors toutes les pièces sont de pièces d'usure, le clavier, le trackpad, l'écran, le cpu ...)
> Non, là ce qu'on veut dire (enfin j'imagine), c'est que comme une pièce d'usure, on peut avoir envie ou besoin de remplacer la ram en court de route. Pas forcément parce qu'elle est HS, mais juste parce qu'elle ne suffit plus. Un peu comme quand on décide de remplacer un hdd 5400tr par un 7200tr ou par un SSD pour gagner en débit et/ou capacité, ou comme quand on décide de remplacer la batterie parce qu'elle ne tient plus qu'une heure ou 2, on peut décider de remplacer nos x Go de RAM par le double ou +, au bout de qq années, pour aider notre machine à tenir qq années bonus. 200€ pour changer de RAM et de SSD, c'est quand même un peu moins cher qu'un mac tout neuf



C'est ce que je fais au fil des ans avec le MBP 13" mi-2010. Après la RAM 4 Gp -> 8 GO. Après le DDI 250 Go/5400 t/m -> DDI 75O Go/7200 t/m et dans quelques jours -> SSD 50 Go.


----------



## larkhon (17 Novembre 2015)

RobinL a dit:


> À lire les avis de certains, il me semble bien que ce soit déjà le cas. Enfin, mon expérience comme client de la Pomme, aussi récente soit-elle, me laisse penser qu'Apple ne propose pas le meilleur rapport qualité/prix si on s'intéresse uniquement à la "puissance" (sous toutes ses formes) de l'appareil. Or sur Macg, certains semblent être à la recherche de la performance absolue



Oh je crois pas vraiment en la puissance absolue. Je pense que ceux qui disent stop ici n'ont pas à coeur d'avoir une bête de course mais estiment que s'il faut payer un prix premium, il ne faut pas que les machines soient moins puissantes qu'un PC qui coûte même pas la moitié.

Pour moi, au nom du design (et du profit) on fait un bond de plusieurs décennies en arrière (ou peut-être Apple y était restée). Je me souviens un peu plus de 20 ans en arrière, on commençait avec avoir du matériel de plus en plus standard. Je regardais les listes de prix de PC des boutiques du coin qui exagéraient vraiment avec le prix des options et qu'on négociait pour prendre que la tour avec le meilleur processeur possible mais en récupérant tous les éléments qu'on pouvait (clavier-souris, moniteur, carte son/lecteur CD, disque dur...). Seuls les PC des constructeurs avaient encore du matériel propriétaire, qui était difficile à faire évoluer, difficile analyser soi-même en cas de souci, etc...

L'augmentation de la fiabilité du matériel, et sa miniaturisation, a permis ce retour en arrière et permet la maîtrise complète de la partie matérielle, ainsi que des revenus qui en découlent. Dans le même temps, dans le monde PC on est passé de la grosse tour grise à des boitiers très jolis en mini-itx, il y en a pour tous les goûts. Côté portable, on a commencé à généraliser les trappes pour changer mémoire et disque dur, voire pour les plus bricoleurs la carte graphique et le processeur. Tout en essayant de copier les Macbook avec des machines plus fines...

Pourquoi ne pas avoir contenté tout le monde, en créant un Mac, plus gros qu'un Mac Mini, moins puissant qu'un Mac Pro, offrant à l'utilisateur l'accessibilité des organes les plus susceptibles d'être changés ? c'est juste une histoire de pognon...


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> en ce qui concerne Linux, il existe ce genre de 'solutions' :
> http://www.linuxmint.com/store_computers.php
> https://www.pclinuxfr.com/


Des trucs cools quoi.

On peut aussi souligner que les MBA et MBP fonctionnent en général très bien sous Linux...


----------



## thelittleidiot (17 Novembre 2015)

Je suis partiellement d'accord avec le sujet.
Quand j'étais au collège, on se moquait d'un Mac qui était à fond sur Mac (ça remonte à 15-20 ans). J'ai utiliser un ordinateur depuis mon plus jeune âge en commençant avec MSDOS, en ayant utilisé tous les Windows (sauf millenium) et j'ai même testé presque toutes les distributions linux.
En fin 2008 j'ai eu mon premier iPhone. Génial à l'époque. 2009, j'ai pris le MacBook Blanc unibody et j'en étais vraiment amoureux. Tout comme Snow Leopard qui est pour moi le meilleur OS qui ait existé.
J'ai toujours eu depuis un MacBook (air ou pro) et un PC pour le jeu et les tâches lourdes. J'ai eu un iMac mais que j'ai revendu cette année à cause de Yosemite qui m'énervait au plus haut point.
Pendant 4 mois j'ai retenté l'expérience Windows Only avec un PC équivalent au Mac Pro 6 coeurs tout en ayant optimisé le silence et ce pour 2 raisons : Yosemite horrible et le prix exhorbitant des machines. Depuis El Capitan je suis revenu sur Mac OS et j'ai même décidé de revendre mon PC ce qui va me permettre d'avoir un iMac Retina 5K.

Windows 10 est sympa mais étonnement, Mac OS est le système qui a le plus de logiciels pratiques. Deux applications que j'utilise quotidiennement c'est Twitter et Pocket. Aucune application digne de ce nom (pas d'application full screen) n'existe du côté de Windows. Il y a aussi de nombreux raccourcis comme par exemple la possibilité de faire une capture d'une partie de l'écran. Pour faire simple, Windows n'arrive pas à la cheville de Mac Os pour moi. Et pour les jeux, c'est vrai que c'est plus beau, mais si on fait un peu de multi joueurs, autant passer sur console.
Parler de Linux en 2015 ça me fait toujours rire. C'est pour moi du low cost, si on veut être un minimum professionnel on oublie linux. Et si l'ordi doit être un outil de "loisir" on oublie encore plus. Parce que bidouiller tout le temps pour la moindre chose quand on rentre du boulot, non merci.
Maintenant si on regarde les machines et leur prix, il faut faire une distinction majeure. En France (et en Europe) on paye la politique de nos incompétents gouvernants. Ils (ou elles) pensaient qu'avec un euro faible il y aurait plus d'importation. En principe oui, mais comme les machines sont achetés hors de l'Europe, le prix de base est plus cher pour la production. Du coup moins de marge si on veut être compétitif. Les Mac sont plus chers en Europe à cause de cet Euro faible. Et ça ne favorise même pas les Etats-Unis.
Ensuite, il ne faut pas se limiter aux caractéristiques techniques de l'appareil mais regarder l'ensemble. Si on prend le MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces c'est pour moi le meilleur portable qui existe. Léger, écran magnifique, puissant, ultra silencieux, avec une grande autonomie. Sans oublier Mac OS qui est parfaitement adapté aux écrans retina. Pareil pour l'iMac Retina 5K. Si vous construisez un PC avec un écran 4K vous allez économiser 500-600€. Mais il occupera plus de place, il sera plus énergivore, un écran bien moins bon, plus bruyant.
Après les prix sont chers, mais c'est du haut de gamme. On ne critique pas Audi avec le prix de son A3 face à un Megane.

Le gros problème pour moi chez Apple (depuis qu'il y a Tim Cook) c'est qu'il n'y a plus de concurrence. Les gens qui ont les moyens s'achètent un Mac et délaissent le PC. Ca permet donc à Apple de fixer les prix qu'ils veulent.
Mais l'arrivée de Tim Cook a introduit l'arnaque chez Apple et c'est ce qui me gène le plus. Avant, vous preniez un Mac en fonction de vos finances et vous aviez un bon produit. Les seuls modèles à éviter était ceux qui permettait beaucoup plus de marge à Apple. Maintenant, il y a des Mac à éviter parce que ce sont de vrais bouses. Et la première arnaque fut celle du Mac Mini. Tim Cook a dit qu'ils baissaient le prix. En réalité, la mise à jour du modèle de l'année précédente a été augmenté de 100€ et le modèle soit disant moins cher est le moins puissant de tous les Mac.
Apple avait pour principe de simplifier la vie. Maintenant, il faut être connaisseur pour ne pas se faire avoir. Et pour une marque de luxe c'est inadmissible.
Si on a les moyens, je conseille toujours le matériel Apple. Mais il ne faut non plus manger des patates pendant 6 mois pour cela. Et surtout avant d'acheter, il faut bien se renseigner sur le meilleur produit pour soi.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Des trucs cools quoi.
> 
> On peut aussi souligner que les MBA et MBP fonctionnent en général très bien sous Linux...


Mais c'est un peu galère de trouver des applications équivalentes à la suite Omni, Devonthink Pro et quelques autres.
J'aurais moi même fait le saut sinon. J'ai essayé de quitter Mac pendant 1 an, au final j'avais toujours besoin de retourner à OS X pour quelques apps. El Capitan est heureusement meilleur que Yosemite. Par contre, iOs... Apple pourrait faire tellement mieux.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Novembre 2015)

Quelqu'un qui a testé toutes les distributions Linux et qui ne s'en sort pas avec Yosemite ?
Low cost, Linux ? Je trouve ça un peu hautain et peu juste.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Novembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui a testé toutes les distributions Linux et qui ne s'en sort pas avec Yosemite ?
> Low cost, Linux ? Je trouve ça un peu hautain et peu juste.


A qui répond tu?
Yosemite a été un OS viable seulement grace i) à la captivité de l'utilisateur OS X; ii) aux applications développées pour OS X par des éditeurs tiers.
En résumé, Yosemite n'était viable que pour une seule raison. Une raison _à la _Windows 2000. Windows 2000 était la digne suite du Windows précédent, pendant que Yosemite est à nouveau l'indigne suite d'un OS X fonctionnel. Ca arrive maintenant trop souvent. Apple nous refait ça encore une fois, et je regarderai à nouveau vers Linux. A nouveau, si Linux dispose d'applications équivalentes aux miennes autant d'un point de vue puissance que convivialité d'utilisation, je me détacherai de Mac OS. Jusqu'à de meilleurs jours pour Apple.


----------



## whocancatchme (18 Novembre 2015)

89€ le dock pour l'Apple Watch, ce qui est fou c'est que ça ne me choque pas trop...

Mais on parle d'un Dock, un simple dock... Un accessoire en plastique, à 89€, on marche sur la tête


----------



## oeufmollet (18 Novembre 2015)

La pilule passera plus facilement si ce dock est vraiment de qualité, si le connecteur et le cable ne petent pas au bout de 3 mois ... car on connait tous la qualité pas toujours tiptop de ces ptis accessoires de la pomme


----------



## Tournicoti (18 Novembre 2015)

Une des choses qui m'agacent est la perpétuelle mauvaise foi. Antennagate = les gens ne savent pas tenir leur téléphone, le bendgate est problème qui n'en est pas vraiment un à mes yeux, c'est juste leur réponse= concerne 6 ou 9 produits, anti-reflet=nettoyage agressif, carte graphique à mettre au four...
Quand on achète du haut de gamme et qu'on rencontre un souci, on aimerait avoir des arguments un peu plus construits que ce qui nous est proposé.
De même que les keynotes qui montrent qu'on pulvérise la concurrence à coup de stats, mais quand pour le 6s on se rend compte qu'il y a un écart de durée des batteries selon le processeur, on explique que les mesures ne sont pas pertinentes car non recevables d'une utilisation réelle. Pour moi les stats en question sont tout aussi non pertinentes que celles des keynotes.

Bref, le problème principal n'est pas que c'est cher, c'est que de plus en plus on se rend compte que ça ne vaut pas la réputation et e prix annoncé. Cette impression est subjective ou non, mais la subjectivité est la même qui nous fait payer plus cher.
D'ailleurs un sujet un peu ancien sur la fiabilité m'avait amené à recompter les pannes que j'ai subi. Le taux était nettement plus important que je ne m'en rendais compte. Ca m'a en quelque sorte éclairé sur mon aveuglement.


----------



## whocancatchme (23 Novembre 2015)

Tournicoti a dit:


> Une des choses qui m'agacent est la perpétuelle mauvaise foi. Antennagate = les gens ne savent pas tenir leur téléphone, le bendgate est problème qui n'en est pas vraiment un à mes yeux, c'est juste leur réponse= concerne 6 ou 9 produits, anti-reflet=nettoyage agressif, carte graphique à mettre au four...
> Quand on achète du haut de gamme et qu'on rencontre un souci, on aimerait avoir des arguments un peu plus construits que ce qui nous est proposé.
> De même que les keynotes qui montrent qu'on pulvérise la concurrence à coup de stats, mais quand pour le 6s on se rend compte qu'il y a un écart de durée des batteries selon le processeur, on explique que les mesures ne sont pas pertinentes car non recevables d'une utilisation réelle. Pour moi les stats en question sont tout aussi non pertinentes que celles des keynotes.
> 
> ...




Il faut comparer ton taux de panne/dysfonctionnement avec d'autres portables, pour le coup je pense vraiment que l'iPhone est meilleur que la concurrence


----------



## Delgesu (28 Novembre 2015)

AH j'ai la même hésitation ! J'ai repéré la Surface *3 *+ clavier Microsoft, et je compare avec le MacBook Air qui est une tuerie, et que je ne trouve pas si cher que ça.  Le problème de Windows, ce sont les virus. ça me fait peur.


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2015)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon, personne ne nous oblige à acheter Apple. Si les rapports qualité/prix et matériel/logiciel deviennent inintéressants, on peut aller voir ailleurs s'il y a mieux. Je n'ai aucun iBidule, je n'ai jamais trouvé ça vraiment indispensable. Ce sont des beaux jouets pour adultes et enfants. On a le droit de jouer avec, mais si on est pas content, on peut choisir de jouer à autre chose, ou de ne pas jouer. Je reste à Lion, parce que j'ai envie de garder l'usage d'un vieux périphérique. Pour un usage secondaire, je viens d'acheter un PC 15" à 400 €.


Ce HP Notebook 15-af008nf (qui n'est sans doute plus commercialisé à ce jour) n'a néanmoins pas le bluetooth intégré. Surpris de cette constatation, le vendeur de la fnac Grenoble auprès de qui je suis revenu m'a offert l'adaptateur belkin. Manque de chance, j'avais eu la mauvaise idée de me ruer sur Windows 10, et mon téléphone Nokia 7230 n'est pas compatible avec ce système. Heureusement que j'ai gardé Lion sur mon iMac ... où tout se passe bien avec bluetooth entre mon iMac et mon Nokia. Voilà ce que c'est que de vouloir garder les vieux trucs ... Ne pas se précipiter sur les MAJ système avant d'avoir évalué tous ses périphériques ...


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (29 Novembre 2015)

Consternant ... Ecoutez juste la vidéo jusqu'au bout.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2015)

Oui, l'est vraiment pas terrible, ce clavier. Ils n'ont pas bien bossé sur le sujet.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Oui, espérons que ce soit un "raté" en terme de "travail" parce que le côté "il se désigne plutôt à un public plus sensible au design qu'à la productivité" ?! XD


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2015)

C'est un mauvais clavier, quelle que soit son utilisation.


----------



## patrick86 (2 Décembre 2015)

Arf… Le Smart Keyboard. 
Ça ressemble à truc fait pour satisfaire les exigences de certains mais sans avoir vraiment envie de le faire, sans y croire. 

Ou alors ils l'ont bâclé pour faire comprendre que c'est pas une bonne idée. 

Perso, je ne suis toujours pas convaincu de l'intérêt d'acheter un iPad pour l'utiliser comme un MacBook. Autant acheter un MacBook.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (2 Décembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> Perso, je ne suis toujours pas convaincu de l'intérêt d'acheter un iPad pour l'utiliser comme un MacBook. Autant acheter un MacBook.



En terme de visio conf, prise de note et caetera ... je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt.
C'est juste un Iphone en plus grand pour moi (qui peut donc faire aussi de liseuse vidéo), ni plus ni moins.


----------



## patrick86 (3 Décembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> En terme de visio conf, prise de note et caetera ... je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt.
> C'est juste un Iphone en plus grand pour moi (qui peut donc faire aussi de liseuse vidéo), ni plus ni moins.



Il y a pleins d'usages possibles et intéressants de l'iPad. 
Je ne le considère pas comme un "gros iPhone" et je pense qu'il n'est pas plus pertinent de le voir comme un Mac tactile. C'est un autre produit. 

A mon sens, ce qui manque le plus actuellement à l'iPad, c'est une reconnaissance native et puissante de l'écriture manuscrite disponible dans toutes les apps (comme l'est le clavier virtuel). Ceci rendrait l'iPad plus efficace dans bien des situations où un MacBook n'est pas du tout pratique (prise de notes debout) et un iPhone trop petit.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2015)

Il n'est pas impossible que je puisse être un bon candidat pour l'iPad pro (pour le côté graphique, en particulier).


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2015)

patrick86 a dit:


> A mon sens, ce qui manque le plus actuellement à l'iPad, c'est une reconnaissance native et puissante de l'écriture manuscrite disponible dans toutes les apps (comme l'est le clavier virtuel).



J'ai personnellement été assez bluffé par Stylus (un "clavier" qui reconnaît l'écriture manuscrite) qui fonctionne à la perfection avec mon écriture de cochon : https://appsto.re/fr/yl_G3.i


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2015)

Ça me rappelle mon premier Palm, il y a près de 20 ans.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (3 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me rappelle mon premier Palm, il y a près de 20 ans.


Ah les Palm, une vraie bonne idée ... 
Vous savez ce qu'ils sont devenus? J'avais entendu parler d'un rachat, d'un système Linux ...


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2015)

Ils ont racheté BeOS. Ils ont fait le fort sympathique WebOS (un de mes systèmes de smartphone préféré).
Puis ils ont mal fini...


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Décembre 2015)

J'ai une pré-série du palm Tréo sous win OS. Bon design, bonne ergonomie... Mais trop tard, beaucoup trop tard. En plus, ils n'avaient pas adaptés leur politique commerciale aux donnes du marché GSM. Les opérateurs n'ont pas ou très peu suivi. Comme ils représentaient 80% des ventes en France, imaginez ce qui restait à Palm sur les 20% restant... Peanuts. Dommage, c'était une belle marque.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2015)

Ça me donne envie de ressortir mon T|X …


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (5 Décembre 2015)

Ha ha, je dois avoir des vieilles machines chez moi, qu'est ce que je m'amusais à l'époque avec ça.
Je regardais ces joujoux et j'avais l'impression d'être le roi du pétrole !
Un peu comme si je sortais ma bonne vieille Supernintendo avec un petit secret of mana en version 4 joeurs !!!


----------



## patrick86 (5 Décembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai personnellement été assez bluffé par Stylus (un "clavier" qui reconnaît l'écriture manuscrite) qui fonctionne à la perfection avec mon écriture de cochon : https://appsto.re/fr/yl_G3.i



Je l'ai trouvé aussi, mais pas encore pris le temps de l'essayer


----------



## oeufmollet (2 Janvier 2016)

Je remonte ce topic, un article sympa sur mac4ever, qui résume assez bien l'année 2015 d'Apple : 
http://www.mac4ever.com/dossiers/10...ee-top-ou-flop-pour-apple-opinion-et-sondages

J'espère que les nouveaux produits de 2015 n'étaient que des brouillons, et qu'ils vont se sortir les doigts en 2016 : mon imac 2007 résiste encore pour une utilisation light mais pas dit que ça dure encore longtemps, idem pour mon macbook 2007 qui lui est coincé en 10.7.5.
Et vus les modèles actuels, aucun ne m'intéresse. 
Pour remplacer mon imac 2007 20" par un mac de bureau : 
- un imac 21" ? pas de CG dédiée, prix élevé en ajoutant des options obligatoires dès le départ (merci le tout soudé)
- un imac 27" ? juste trop gros, je ne veux pas d'écran aussi grand, aucun intérêt pour moi
- un mac mini ? un peu comme l'imac 21", pas de CG dédiée, et le prix devient délirant en l'optionnant, sachant qu'il faut ajouter un écran, etc…

Pour le remplacer par un mac portable polyvalent :
- un macbook tout court ? non merci, un seul connecteur à tout faire, non mais allo !!!! (sur mon macbook 2007 par ex, j'utilise régulièrement l'alim et les 2 usb, et j'ai en bonus le FW pratique pour connecter le drobo, le réseau, l'écran …). Sans parler des perfs et du prix …
- un macbook air ? toujours pareil, pas de CG dédiée, RAM limitée en option à 8Go (OK à court terme, mais dans 5 ans ?), CPU pas super rapide pour une utilisation polyvalente (je fais régulièrement du traitement photo sous Lightroom), le prix finalement assez élevé quand on pousse les options, pour une machine pas super puissante
- un macbook pro retina ? seul le 15" haut de gamme avec CG dédiée me fait de l'oeil, deja correctement équipé en version "de base" avec 16Go de RAM, 512 de SSD, un i7 quadcore … mais bon, autant attendre un peu pour qu'ils le mettent à jour. Y a moyen de le trouver avec de bonnes réducs hors Apple Store, mais ça reste cher, 2500€ pour un portable 15" (même dopé aux hormones), qui va pas durer des années en utilisation quotidienne de bureau (pas sûr que la batterie tienne longtemps).

Bref, j'aimerais assez qu'ils mettent à jour le mac mini et l'imac 21", car pour l'instant, ils sont mauvais et chers. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une puissance de dingues, mais si je veux garder ma prochaine machine au moins 5 ans, en l'utilisant sans difficultés, il faut prévoir des perfs quand même assez importantes aujourd'hui, vu qu'une fois acheté, on ne peut plus rien modifier (encore merci le tout soudé/collé). Même la batterie n'est pas facilement remplaçable, pour dire.
Evidemment, certains conseillent alors de monter un hackintosh, mais je suis passé côté Apple après de nombreuses années sur PC Windows, justement pour le côté plug&play de la pomme, pas de bidouille, etc. Donc pas chaud pour repasser à un PC Windows deja (un pote vient de mettre à jour sa tour, et il a deja des planages assez fréquent après la réinstallation propre du système et des drivers, pourtant il a du matos de marque), ni à un hackintosh (tout le monde dit que c'est facile maintenant … il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de topics sur les forums de personnes qui ont une config idéale et qui ont des problèmes).

Affaire à suivre, c'était le coup de gueule de début d'année 

Bonne année à toutes et à tous, et mangez des pommes !


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2016)

Encore une fois, où est le problème ?
Le MacBook et le MacBook Air ne correspondent pas à tes besoins, ça n'en fait pas des mauvaises machines, loin de là.
Et tu as trouvé une machine qui te satisfait dans la gamme : le MBPr 15'. Excellent choix, très bonne machine aussi. Mon MBPr mi 2012 est encore très loin d'être largué.

Après, je continue à rester étonné face à deux critiques récurrentes :
- les machines Apple sont chères
- les cartes graphiques sont d'une puissance limitée, et parfois un peu datées

Ben depuis mon premier Apple IIe, rien n'a vraiment changé, alors.
Apple, ça a toujours été considéré comme cher par rapport à la concurrence, et les cartes graphiques, ça a toujours été problématique sur les macs.
Alors, certes, lorsqu'Apple s'est un peu ouverte, a abandonné des technos super chères comme le SCSI en se mettant, par exemple, comme le reste des constructeurs, à l'USB, on a vu le prix des machines baisser et presque s'aligner sur la concurrence. Je dirais que ce mouvement date en gros d'Os X.
Pour les cartes graphiques, avec les power Macs G3 on a vu une grande première chez Apple, à laquelle on n'était pas du tout habitués : on pouvait facilement ouvrir les machines, et même en changer des composants, dont la GG, et même le processeur. Un constructeur (c'était qui, déjà ?) proposait même des cartes processeurs à cadence plus élevée, qu'on pouvait en plus "overcloquer". J'ai passé des heures avec mon petit tourne vis à essayer de gagner quelques kHz (voire MHz ?) pour me palucher sur les deux trois points de benchs gagnés, mais qui n'apportaient évidemment rien au comportement global de la machine, en dehors d'une instabilité certaine...
Puis sont arrivés les superbes PM G4 puis Intel, les seules machines d'Apple qui ne m'aient jamais frustré. Pas données, hein, celle là, non plus.

Là Apple est en train de revenir sur le concept des machines qui ont fait son succès initial (mais aussi failli provoquer sa faillite, quoique, en fait, je n'en sais rien, c'est ce qu'on lit partout, mais bon, j'ai pas d'opinion personnelle faute de connaître le sujet) : les Macintosh. Des machines tout en un, totalement fermées (seule opération possible : augmenter la RAM), très loin d'embarquer les dernières technos à la mode, mais qui étaient parfaitement équilibrées, comme un bon vin, et répondaient parfaitement aux besoins des utilisateurs lambda, qui n'avaient qu'à ouvrir le carton et allumer la bête. 
Geeks s'abstenir, assurément.
Le SE 30 est une machine totalement fermée, mais devenue légendaire.
Et elle était très chère. Je n'ai pu m'acheter qu'un SE 30 de base d'occasion, et je me souviens d'avoir sérieusement douillé, à l'époque. Mais whaou, quoi. Il ouvrable et soudé de partout, pourtant. On se posait pas la question. On pouvait monter son PC composant par composant, mais le Macintosh, on pouvait juste le sortir de sa boîte. Un bel outil, fait pour bosser tout de suite sans se poser de question, et fait pour vous faire oublier les turpitudes de l'informatique.

Donc, bon, Apple est en train de redevenir le constructeur que j'ai initialement connu, franchement, rien d'étonnant à cela. Des machines chères, toujours un peu frustrantes : on n'a jamais tout, chez Apple, il faut toujours faire une concession sur quelques chose.
Et il faut accepter les choix technologiques faits, qui augmentent le prix des machines, sans qu'on ait d'alternative. A l'épique, c'était par exemple le SCSI, maintenant c'est le rétina sur les iMac. 

Mais, rien , alors là vraiment rien, n'empêche d'aller voir ailleurs.

Mais ce sera sans l'OS d'Apple. Et j'ai beau lire ici à longueur de posts que Windows c'est super génial, depuis les tous premiers Mac OS, je fais un rejet chronique. Du bout des doigts au boulot, et encore, juste pour les logiciels pro via un bureau virtuel. Tout le reste, c'est sous OS X sous lequel je reste incomparablement plus productif.
Et puis, de toute façon, je les aime bien, moi, les machines d'Apple. Dans les différentes gammes, j'en ai toujours trouvé une qui convient à mon usage. 
Et je n'ai jamais éprouvé l'étrange besoin de me lamenter et me répandre à longueur de posts (qu'est ce que cette tendance est pénible dans les réactions aux News, au passage), parce que telle ou telle machine ne correspond pas.
Gueuler parce qu'on trouve le nouveau MacBook sous dimensionné par rapport à ses besoins, c'est à peu près aussi grotesque et productif que si je me répandais dans les forums de bagnoles, en expliquant que cette Twingo, c'est vraiment un scandale, parce qu'elle est totalement sous dimensionnée pour embarquer mes trois gamins.

Mais voilà, maintenant, on mesure les benchs des smartphones... Les benchs des smartphones ! Et pour certain ça semble même un critère de choix pertinent...
Ou comment considérer l'outil comme une fin en soi, et les gourouneries pour de la science...


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2016)

@Bigdidou : je suis d'accord avec toi sauf sur un point : l'impossibilité de changer le DD.
Mon MB blanc 2008 me suffit amplement, mais s'il tient le coup c'est parce que j'ai pu changer deux fois le DD, sans parler de l'augmentation de RAM.
Avec les Mac d'aujourd'hui si le DD lache il faut remplacer l'ordi...


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2016)

Oui, c'est vrai, pour le DD, c'est vraiment quelque chose qui devrait être modifié. D'autant que pour les DD classiques, c'est une pièce fragile, probablement la plus fragile et sujette à panne (maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de lecteur optiques). Et pour SSD, on ne sais pas vraiment, mais a priori leur durée de vie est inférieure à celles des machines, non ?


----------



## oeufmollet (2 Janvier 2016)

En effet, le remplacement du système de stockage est important : 
- sur mon macbook blanc, j'ai rapidement remplacé le hdd d'origine par un 7200tr plus rapide plus gros, qui a rendu l'ame il y a qq mois, donc je l'ai remplacé depuis par un SSD pour lui donner une seconde jeunesse (enfin presque, disons qu'il marche correctement)
- sur mon imac, le hdd a rendu l'ame il y a qq mois aussi, j'ai pu le remplacer moi meme mais pas aussi facilement que le macbook : obligé de virer la vitre, etc… mais ça reste jouable en faisant gaffe.

Maintenant, le hdd/ssd rend l'ame, on fait quoi ? certains répondront qu'il suffit d'utiliser un autre hdd en externe, mais bon, c'est quand même pas l'idéal ...


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> <...> (seule opération possible : augmenter la RAM) <...>


Bin... plus vraiment, y compris sur certains iMac.
C'est là que ça devient un peu délicat.

Mais il faut être juste : d'autres fabricants font la même chose pour les ordinateurs similaires (_ultrabooks_).


----------



## PO_ (2 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Encore une fois, où est le problème ?
> Le SE 30 est une machine totalement fermée, mais devenue légendaire.
> Et elle était très chère. Je n'ai pu m'acheter qu'un SE 30 de base d'occasion, et je me souviens d'avoir sérieusement douillé, à l'époque. Mais whaou, quoi. Il ouvrable et soudé de partout, pourtant. On se posait pas la question. On pouvait monter son PC composant par composant, mais le Macintosh, on pouvait juste le sortir de sa boîte. Un bel outil, fait pour bosser tout de suite sans se poser de question, et fait pour vous faire oublier les turpitudes de l'informatique.



Le SE et le SE/30, tout comme le Mac+ et ses devanciers s'ouvraient facilement, si l'on avait un tournevis assez long, ou la fameuse "clé" Apple. 

Contrairement aux iMacs actuels, on pouvait très facilement augmenter la RAM (impossible sur le 21") et changer le disque dur interne (impossible sur tous les modèles d'iMac).


----------



## Le docteur (2 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pour changer les DD et SSD ... on se rend sur iFixit et on suit la procédure ... c'est pas la mort non plus !
> 
> Et les SSD sur les iMacs peuvent tenir jusqu'au bout sans problèmes et en cas de problèmes, Apple ou un bon réparateur te le change !


Oui, à condition que le produit ne soit pas obsolète. Franchement, iFixit, je ne m'y vois pas (ce n'est pas mon trip de cafouiller les machines ou très modérément). Et c'est le passage obligé si la machine n'est plus maintenue par Apple (sans compter que sans Apple Care ou après l'Apple Care, tu dois te prendre un coup derrière la nuque).

Ce n'est pas moi, en ce qui me concerne, qui ne veut plus d'Apple, c'est Apple qui ne veut plus de moi, nuance. 
Quand j'ai acheté mon premier portable (en 2002, je me suis rendu compte qu'un iBook ne m'aurait pas coûté plus cher et qu'on pouvait avoir les mêmes problèmes avec des PC quand ils étaient portables : cassés ➜ poubelle). Entre ça, les configs merdiques (mal équilibrées) , le support inexistant et WindowZ pour parfaire le tableau, prendre un Mac aurait été un meilleur choix. 

Aujourd'hui, les prix sont tout simplement démentiels, et on ne peut rien changer dessus. Je vais déclarer forfait au prochain passage (mais je pense que je ne retournerai pas sous Windows, par contre).


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2016)

Pour acheter mon premier portable Mac (iBook G4 12"), j'avais fait une petite étude de marché dont il ressortait que la configuration besoins/caractéristiques/prix était la meilleure. 

Quant à iFixIt, tout dépend de la machine : certaines sont très pratiques à modifier (mon MBP fin-2008) d'autres beaucoup plus pénibles (mon iBook de 2004) et enfin de plus en plus souvent verrouillées ou délicates.

----

Quand même, j'attends de voir ce qu'il advient de cet iPhone/rumeur prétendument moins cher (on nous l'a déjà faite, celle-là) prévu pour le premier semestre 2016.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2016)

iFixit... Je ne suis vraiment pas le client pour ce genre de boutiques. Alors en faire un étalon de la qualité des Macs... 

Je ne démonte jamais une machine. Même quand j'avais un PC, il y a longtemps, dans une galaxie lointaine, très lointaine, j'ai conservé la configuration d'achat jusqu'au bout du bout.

Sur mes Macs, j'ai augmenté la Ram au fil des upgrades système et c'est vraiment tout, même mon MBP a conservé son 5400t des familles.

Sûr qu'aujourd'hui pour un premier achat, il ne faut pas se planter. 

Je suis un vieux routier (pas sympa) du Mac et je connais bien mes besoins et la gamme Apple pour savoir où porter l'effort financier, donc la "fermeture" ne me pose aucun problème.

Ma recette pour iMac : définir ses besoins (à ne pas confondre avec ses envies) choisir son modèle en fonction (taille écran + CPU), pousser la Ram à 16 Go au moins, prendre un Fusion Drive et un Apple Care.

Et vous voilà tranquille pour quelques années.


Encore un petit conseil : si vous n'avez pas une nécessité spécifique de gros calculs graphiques, mettre de l'argent dans un GPU à mémoire dédiées est une erreur. Il vaut mieux fournir de la Ram à satiété au CPU Intel et à son Iris Pro.


----------



## exo07 (2 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ma recette pour iMac : définir ses besoins (à ne pas confondre avec ses envies) choisir son modèle en fonction (taille écran + CPU), pousser la Ram à 16 Go au moins, prendre un Fusion Drive et un Apple Care.
> 
> Et vous voilà tranquille pour quelques années.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Moonwalker. A te lire l'iMac 4K boosté à 16Go avec un fusion drive (ou un SSD) n'est pas un choix idiot pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas besoin de grosse puissance graphique ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bah écoute, moi, quand je plante un clou, c'est tout le bâtiment qui se casse la gueule ... c'est dire si je suis doué !!!
> 
> Mais quand il s'agit de changer des éléments sur un ordi, ça ne se résume qu'à dévisser délicatement, tirer éventuellement sur une petite languette et revisser ... c'est vraiment à la portée de tout le monde !


Si tu parles de changer de la RAM voire un disque dur sur un ordinateur où la chose est prévue, oui, ça se je sais faire. Changer un truc qu'on a a priori mis hors de portée en démontant tout pour parvenir à un composant (et pas seulement le capot) et/ou en déclipsant des trucs qui peuvent péter à tout moment (le DD dans un iBook 12', par exemple — même mon Premium Reseller préfère éviter de s'y frotter), là je ne suis plus.


----------



## marenostrum (3 Janvier 2016)

si on y réfléchi c'est mieux pour l'écologie de ne pas laisser les gens changer les pieces de leur ordinateur. j'en ai chez moi plein de disques durs et des barrettes de ram qui me servent plus à rien. pour les stocker correctement j'ai commandé des pochettes en pvc, etc. encore du gaspillage industriel, pour pas grand chose. c'est une perte de temps et d'énergie en fin de compte.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2016)

Mon PowerBook, que j'adorais, a tenu 2 ans seulement. Un Tosh a tenu six mois, un Packard-Bell marche encore près de dix ans après.  Mon dernier MacBook a tenu six ans.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2016)

Le PowerBook et le Tosh, je crains qu'ils n'aient  subi le même réseau électrique pourri. Je suspecte aussi parfois un passif caché du PowerBook (dernier modèle d'expo à la Fnouc + déjà enregistré aux USA quand j'ai téléphoné à l'AppleCare). Mon MacBook serait encore opérationnel parfaitement s'il n'avait pas pris un verre d'eau)


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2016)

Va dire ça aux gens qui nous laissaient bosser dans un environnement qui faisaient griller les lampes des rétroprojecteurs, niaient tout problème et n'ont remis le réseau électrique en état que lorsqu'ils ont racheté, eux, du nouveau matériel.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2016)

Oui, je m'en doute un peu, mais ça m'a remonté des trucs...


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2016)

PO_ a dit:


> Le SE et le SE/30, tout comme le Mac+ et ses devanciers s'ouvraient facilement, si l'on avait un tournevis assez long, ou la fameuse "clé" Apple.
> 
> Contrairement aux iMacs actuels, on pouvait très facilement augmenter la RAM (impossible sur le 21") et changer le disque dur interne (impossible sur tous les modèles d'iMac).



Oui et on pouvait changer le DD, la RAM, mettre un proc plus puissant, voir une carte vidéo en PDS ... rien à voir avec la camelote bridée vendue aujourd'hui. J'ai upgradé TOUT mon matos 68k et PPC, et je suis souvent allez loin en upgrade !!!


----------



## sdion42 (5 Janvier 2016)

Mon MBP est un i7 datant de 2011 (last)
Il tient encore le haut du pave (il est upgrader à 16G de RAM, et possède un SSD de 1T)

J'ai regardé le nouveaux MBP, mais décidément ils sont bien trop cher. Et je ne sais pas quelle décision je prendrait, le jour où il faudra penser à le changer.
En attendant je fais attention de prendre des logiciels qui fonctionnent sous OSX (évidemment) ET sous Windows. Ainsi lors du passage à Yosemite j'ai abandonné iPhoto (et Photos) pour Picasa. Et cela, afin que ma prise de décision ne tienne pas compte de l'historique de mes données.

Je me laisse encore 4 ans (le MBP aura 8 ans), et je verrai en fonction des évolutions tarifaire d'Apple.

Ma femme a migré sous W10, et c'est tentant. Alors messieurs de chez Apple, soyez raisonnable.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2016)

T'es vraiment dans le move, là. Je ne pense pas que j'irais jusqu'à utiliser Picasa, pour ma part (je dis ça, mais tu temps où j'étais sous Windows, j'avais fini par m'y mettre, à force d'être déçu par les nouvelles versions d'ACDSee).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Janvier 2016)

C'est une rengaine courante sur le prix des macs, et plus généralement sur la politique tarifaire d'Apple. 
Les arguments des deux parties sont recevables, mais c'est comme pour tous les produits, je peux trouver un objet qui remplit les mêmes fonctions pour des prix différents. Il reste que si l'on veut être au top avec du matériel récent renouvelé Apple est un marque chère... ce qui est agaçant c'est que des matériels encore parfaitement opérationnels doivent être changés par la suite des évolutions des standards - si l'on prend l'exemple des laptops mon vieux MBP de 2007 ne peut plus être à jour : alors même qu'il est en parfait état de fonctionnement .... puisque les développeurs aujourd'hui appuient leur travail sur l'évolution du matériel plutôt que sur une recherche d'optimisation des performances existantes. 
Ensuite il faut dire que les sirènes du marketing sont très fortes, et qu'il faut une bonne dose de raison pour savoir y résister !


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2016)

Qu'Apple ait toujours été cher, on l'a déjà dit, soit (et il y  a eu sûrement de grands moments à ce niveau) mais là on attaque en même temps sur des prix exorbitants, des milieux de gammes tronqués exprès, les machines bon marchés qui disparaissent et la ringardisation au pas de course du matériel. Quand on a commencé à ne plus faire payer les systèmes, c'était pour mieux accélérer l'obsolescence des machines .


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2016)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est une rengaine courante sur le prix des macs, et plus généralement sur la politique tarifaire d'Apple.
> Les arguments des deux parties sont recevables, mais c'est comme pour tous les produits, je peux trouver un objet qui remplit les mêmes fonctions pour des prix différents. Il reste que si l'on veut être au top avec du matériel récent renouvelé Apple est un marque chère... ce qui est agaçant c'est que des matériels encore parfaitement opérationnels doivent être changés par la suite des évolutions des standards - si l'on prend l'exemple des laptops mon vieux MBP de 2007 ne peut plus être à jour : alors même qu'il est en parfait état de fonctionnement .... puisque les *développeurs aujourd'hui* appuient leur travail sur l'évolution du matériel plutôt que sur une recherche d'optimisation des performances existantes.
> Ensuite il faut dire que les sirènes du marketing sont très fortes, et qu'il faut une bonne dose de raison pour savoir y résister !


C'était déjà le cas hier et avant hier. Je dirais même que cela semble consubstantiel au développement sur PC (au sens large) et par extension sur les serveurs basés sur les mêmes matériels et systèmes. Sur les ordinateurs précédents, la progression était moins frénétique et on n'avait pas encore inventé la pseudo-loi de Moore (quelle connerie !)


Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'Apple ait toujours été cher, on l'a déjà dit, soit (et il y  a eu sûrement de grands moments à ce niveau) mais là on attaque en même temps sur des prix exorbitants, des milieux de gammes tronqués exprès, les machines bon marchés qui disparaissent et la ringardisation au pas de course du matériel. Quand on a commencé à ne plus faire payer les systèmes, *c'était pour mieux accélérer l'obsolescence des machines* .


Ça, je ne vois vraiment rien qui permette de l'affirmer. Dans la mesure où les machines compatibles avec 10.11 sont des machines sorties sous Leopard (dans mon cas : un MBP sorti il y a plus de sept ans avec 10.5.5). Donc ces machines ne sont _a priori_ pas obsolètes.


----------



## patrick86 (17 Janvier 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand on a commencé à ne plus faire payer les systèmes, c'était pour mieux accélérer l'obsolescence des machines .



Cette théorie ne tient pas beaucoup face à la réalité, qui est qu'OS X n'a jamais supporté des machines aussi anciennes que ce n'est la cas avec 10.11. 

Snow Leopard par exemple, tant chéri et vénéré par certains, exigeait un Mac Intel, donc datant d'au plus 2005. Cet OS est sorti en 2009, donc les plus anciennes machines supportées par SL à sa sortie avaient 4 ans. 

El Capitan supportait à sa sortie des machines de 7 ans.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2016)

patrick86 a dit:


> Cette théorie ne tient pas beaucoup face à la réalité, qui est qu'OS X n'a jamais supporté des machines aussi anciennes que ce n'est la cas avec 10.11.
> 
> Snow Leopard par exemple, tant chéri et vénéré par certains, exigeait un Mac Intel, donc datant d'au plus 2005. Cet OS est sorti en 2009, donc les plus anciennes machines supportées par SL à sa sortie avaient 4 ans.
> 
> El Capitan supportait à sa sortie des machines de 7 ans.


 
Et Mac OS 9 des machines de 12 ans


----------



## patrick86 (18 Janvier 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et Mac OS 9 des machines de 12 ans



Certes. Mais c'était pas OS X.  

En tout cas sur ce point, OS X est pour le moment en voie d'amélioration.


----------



## bertrand b. (1 Novembre 2016)

Nouvelle fournée d'ordi, nouvelle raison de dire stop une fois de plus !!!!


----------



## Madalvée (1 Novembre 2016)

D'accord, je donne mon adresse en MP pour vous débarrasser de vos Mac…


----------

